# "guarda che poi diventa tardi"



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.

"guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!

non ho ancora capito bene se sono infastidita, incuriosita, perplessa, non so.

so solo che a me sembra normale non aver avuto ancora un figlio e non averlo ancora messo in cantiere. 

mi sono separata dal mio ex compagno a 31 anni. io e il mio lui attuale stiamo insieme da quasi un anno. come ci si può aspettare che a 33 io abbia già un figlio?

sarei stata socialmente perfettamente incasellata se mi fossi sposata e avessi fatto un figlio con un uomo che mi alzava le mani? beh sarei stata normale magari. a 33 anni mamma.

si forse sono infastidita. 


fortunatamente la mia famiglia non mi ha mai fatto pressioni. ma se l'avessero fatto?

e da qui riflettevo, a quante a volte anche qui sopra parliamo facilmente di "separati, lascia, stai solo, vai avanti" ..ma quanto pesano i condizionamenti sociali? quanto pesa ciò che gli altri si aspettano da noi?


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


ciao ban  sicuramente hanno un bel peso, poi dipende dal carattere di ognuno di noi, c'è chi è più influenzabile e chi tende a fregarsene.
Penso che alla fine il tasso di natalità in Italia di 1,2 (uno dei più bassi al mondo, che porterà nel giro di qualche decennio all'estinzione della stirpe italica ) continuerà a decrescere, oggi per mille motivi di giovani adulti intenzionati a riprodursi ne vedo pochi. D'altronde la natura non segue la società, e conosco più di una donna che arrivata finalmente ad una certa stabilità (studi finiti, lavoro trovato, compagno fisso), ha ormai troppi anni e non riesce a rimanere incinta.


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


Fregattene!La vita è tua e nessuno ha diritto di dirti quando è tardi.Si facessero i cavoli loro...


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Fregattene!La vita è tua e nessuno ha diritto di dirti quando è tardi.Si facessero i cavoli loro...


si dice "poi diventa tardi", "poi è difficile".. e amen. oh ma che devo fare, è andata così 

riflettevo però su quanto poi contano i condizionamenti...

ps grazie


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ciao ban  sicuramente hanno un bel peso, poi dipende dal carattere di ognuno di noi, c'è chi è più influenzabile e chi tende a fregarsene.
> Penso che alla fine il tasso di natalità in Italia di 1,2 (uno dei più bassi al mondo, che porterà nel giro di qualche decennio all'estinzione della stirpe italica ) continuerà a decrescere, oggi per mille motivi di giovani adulti intenzionati a riprodursi ne vedo pochi. D'altronde la natura non segue la società, e conosco più di una donna che arrivata finalmente ad una certa stabilità (studi finiti, lavoro trovato, compagno fisso), ha ormai troppi anni e non riesce a rimanere incinta.


sai che c'è (buongiorno )..che se avessi avuto una relazione stabile e serena, avrei magari già avuto un figlio. non mi avrebbe fermata il precariato (forse? non so)

il discorso è che a mio modesto parare la stabilità affettiva è conditio sine qua non molto più del lavoro, la casa, il mutuo etc. e quindi ritengo delirante sentirmi dire che "sbrigati" ma di cosa? :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che c'è (buongiorno )..che se avessi avuto una relazione stabile e serena, avrei magari già avuto un figlio. non mi avrebbe fermata il precariato (forse? non so)
> 
> il discorso è che a mio modesto parare la stabilità affettiva è conditio sine qua non molto più del lavoro, la casa, il mutuo etc. *e quindi ritengo delirante sentirmi dire che "sbrigati" ma di cosa? *:rotfl:


ma infatti... fregatene


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... fregatene


ma sì, io me ne frego. non è che torno a casa e concepisco  riflettevo però su quanto sia insito nel pensiero comune...e quante scelte magari vengono fatte su quest'onda..

e non me l'aspettavo perchè' a dirmelo sono stati gli amici miei...non mia zia di 76 anni. i miei coetanei. che mi dicono "dai su però ora convivete"..


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che c'è (buongiorno )..che se avessi avuto una relazione stabile e serena, avrei magari già avuto un figlio. non mi avrebbe fermata il precariato (forse? non so)
> 
> il discorso è che a mio modesto parare la stabilità affettiva è conditio sine qua non molto più del lavoro, la casa, il mutuo etc. e quindi ritengo delirante sentirmi dire che "sbrigati" ma di cosa? :rotfl:


Concordo 
Per me un figlio si fa quando si ê certi che quella ê la persona giusta per noi ma soprattutto per essere il padre dei nostri figli
Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve e fregatene


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


Sorema... Minchiate.
E' solo aria che entra dal naso e esce dalla bocca. Diventa un condizionamento esclusivamente allorquando lo decidi tu.

Infastidiscono anche a me queste cose.. ma vedi, il tentativo di imporre il proprio modo d'essere e di scegliere è cosa comune anche in altri ambiti (lavorativo, ad esempio. Ma se ne potrebbero fare millemila).
Quando succede e arriva il fastidio, magari pensa che hai un motivo in più per essere orgogliosa e godere del tuo essere tu, invece di seguire le chiacchiere altrui.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...



spiazzali, come facevo io con mia suocera e parentame vario con qualche battuta del tipo:
ma chi vi ha detto che io voglio avere (ancora) figli? ovviamente sfoderando sorrisi smaglianti

due o tre volte ben piazzate e vedi che smettono


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sai che c'è (buongiorno )..che se avessi avuto una relazione stabile e serena, avrei magari già avuto un figlio. non mi avrebbe fermata il precariato (forse? non so)
> 
> il discorso è che a mio modesto parare la stabilità affettiva è conditio sine qua non molto più del lavoro, la casa, il mutuo etc. e quindi ritengo delirante sentirmi dire che "sbrigati" ma di cosa? :rotfl:


Ma per fortuna che c'è ancora qualcuno che ragiona sulla base della stabilità affettiva e non sulla base di stronzate.
Che poi per carità, casa-mutuo-lavoro sono dei bei deterrenti e lo so bene, ma i figli non si fanno esclusivamente su quella base.
Soprattutto dopo i 25 anni.
Hai chiuso una storia pesante e difficile non più di due anni fa, cosa pretende la gente? Lasciali tutti perdere e pensa a quello che pretendi tu, che è la cosa più importante in assoluto.


----------



## ivanl (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma infatti... fregatene


si e no.
Cara mogliettina, sicuramente te ne devi fregare per quanto riguarda la questione sociale e le ingerenze esterne; diverso e' il fatto di considerare che potrebbe diventare difficile poi, per questioni anagrafiche. Come sai, noi il nostro lo abbiamo avuto a 37 anni entrambi e poi, aspetta che cresca un po', aspetta che mi si stabilizza il lavoro, quando avevamo deciso per il secondo, avevamo ormai 43 anni e non e' arrivato. C'e' pure gente che lo fa a 50, ma non a tutti succede
Detto questo, la vita e tua, vivila come credi per non avere rimpianti e ti auguro tutto il meglio :kiss:


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Concordo
> *Per me un figlio si fa quando si ê certi che quella ê la persona giusta per noi ma soprattutto per essere il padre dei nostri figli*
> Prenditi tutto il tempo che ti serve e fregatene



esatto :up: a me sembra normale!




Spot ha detto:


> Sorema... Minchiate.
> E' solo aria che entra dal naso e esce dalla bocca. Diventa un condizionamento esclusivamente allorquando lo decidi tu.


sorema, a me non condiziona. a te non condiziona. ma quanta gente si può far condizionare? 
dici pure "peggio per loro"..

mi sono trovata pure un commento sotto a una foto fatta ieri con le mie amiche, una con figlio, due incinta, io  e sotto " eh ma tu ma quando?? eddai suuu" ma su de che? io mi sono lasciata lo scorso anno, loro stanno coi mariti una da 11 e l'altra da 18 anni :carneval: ma fa nulla! ormai hai 33 anni e devi rendere produttive le tue uova...


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sì, io me ne frego. non è che torno a casa e concepisco  riflettevo però su quanto sia insito nel pensiero comune...e quante scelte magari vengono fatte su quest'onda..
> 
> e non me l'aspettavo perchè' a dirmelo sono stati gli amici miei...non mia zia di 76 anni. i miei coetanei. che mi dicono "dai su però ora convivete"..


Siamo sulla stessa barca.
Ormai non rispondo più alla domanda: 'figli?', mi giro dall'altra parte. 

Quello che più mi scoccia è il modo di parlarne come fosse obbligo formale: sposato/convivente sopra i 30: e i figli dove sono? 
Fino a qualche anno fa ne volevo...precariato la scusa. 
Ora che tutto sembra allineato, mi è come passata la voglia...(tutto questo al di là della cagnara che mi è capitata, ben inteso )


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiazzali, come facevo io con mia suocera e parentame vario con qualche battuta del tipo:
> ma chi vi ha detto che io voglio avere (ancora) figli? ovviamente sfoderando sorrisi smaglianti
> 
> due o tre volte ben piazzate e vedi che smettono


Mhh... io mi limito a raccontare i miei programmi a lungo termine del momento 
Ovvero: adottarne uno (o due), già un po' cresciutelli, quando sarò sulla 50ina. E caparmi un posto dove è possibile l'adozione da parte di persone singole, ovviamente.

Basta per infastidire la maggior parte delle persone che conosco.


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma per fortuna che c'è ancora qualcuno che ragiona sulla base della stabilità affettiva e non sulla base di stronzate.
> Che poi per carità, casa-mutuo-lavoro sono dei bei deterrenti e lo so bene, ma i figli non si fanno esclusivamente su quella base.
> Soprattutto dopo i 25 anni.
> Hai chiuso una storia pesante e difficile non più di due anni fa, cosa pretende la gente? Lasciali tutti perdere e pensa a quello che pretendi tu, che è la cosa più importante in assoluto.




ah mica lo so. 
ho letto giusto ieri Memorie di una vagina, il nuovo post, che parla dei single...e recita:" sono circondata comunque da coppie che si sposano intorno ai 30 anni, in batteria, con chi capita, con chi c’è, perché così si fa, con la cerimonia in chiesa che così facciamo felice la mammà, e con la stessa consapevolezza con la quale a 10 anni avevano fatto la Prima Comunione, perché quella era l’età delle prime comunioni (non vale per tutti, naturalmente, ma per molti sì)."

e aggiungo io, e poi il figlio, che deve arrivare ORA sennò poi è tardi, "e guarda che se l'amniocentesi te la fanno gratis dopo i 35 anni un motivo c'è..".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhh... io mi limito a raccontare i miei programmi a lungo termine del momento
> Ovvero: adottarne uno (o due), già un po' cresciutelli, quando sarò sulla 50ina. E caparmi un posto dove è possibile l'adozione da parte di persone singole, ovviamente.
> 
> Basta per infastidire la maggior parte delle persone che conosco.


bellissimo sistema anche questo


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si dice "poi diventa tardi", "poi è difficile".. e amen. oh ma che devo fare, è andata così
> 
> riflettevo però su quanto poi contano i condizionamenti...
> 
> ps grazie


Non è mai tardi.Tante donne che conosco hanno fatto il primo figlio a 40 anni...
Son felici e realizzate.Che poi la prima domanda è "Quando ti sposi",la seconda "quando fai il primo figlio" e poi "il secondo?" Per poi chiedere "ma perche non fai anche il terzo?"...E via cosi fino a quando una non dice "ho caldo" di febbraio e le chiedono "ma non è che sta arrivando la menopausa"?....Tutto centrato li.Son quelle domande di nessuna utilita che si fanno quando non si ha niente da dire.Ma non ci si rende conto che l' "interrogato" si sente in imbarazzo perchè son questioni intime e personali.Qualsiasi scelta fai poi ,ci sta sempre qualcuno che ti darà un consiglio non richiesto...Perciò ti dico fregattene.


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> spiazzali, come facevo io con mia suocera e parentame vario con qualche battuta del tipo:
> ma chi vi ha detto che io voglio avere (ancora) figli? ovviamente sfoderando sorrisi smaglianti
> 
> due o tre volte ben piazzate e vedi che smettono


 mi piace...


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si e no.
> Cara mogliettina, sicuramente te ne devi fregare per quanto riguarda la questione sociale e le ingerenze esterne; *diverso e' il fatto di considerare che potrebbe diventare difficile poi, per questioni anagrafiche. *Come sai, noi il nostro lo abbiamo avuto a 37 anni entrambi e poi, aspetta che cresca un po', aspetta che mi si stabilizza il lavoro, quando avevamo deciso per il secondo, avevamo ormai 43 anni e non e' arrivato. C'e' pure gente che lo fa a 50, ma non a tutti succede
> Detto questo, la vita e tua, vivila come credi per non avere rimpianti e ti auguro tutto il meglio :kiss:


lo so, e essendo ansiosa ai limiti del normale (tu sai marito) ovvio che ci penso. ma che ci posso fare? non sono fidanzata e felice da 13 anni e stiamo aspettando perchè vogliamo finire di ristrutturare la sala hobby 

è andata così..


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Siamo sulla stessa barca.
> Ormai non rispondo più alla domanda: 'figli?', mi giro dall'altra parte.
> 
> *Quello che più mi scoccia è il modo di parlarne come fosse obbligo formale: sposato/convivente sopra i 30: e i figli dove sono? *
> ...


ecco, immagino che mi capisci


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è mai tardi.Tante donne che conosco hanno fatto il primo figlio a 40 anni...
> Son felici e realizzate.Che poi la prima domanda è "Quando ti sposi",la seconda "quando fai il primo figlio" e poi "il secondo?" Per poi chiedere "ma perche non fai anche il terzo?"...E via cosi fino a quando una non dice "ho caldo" di febbraio e le chiedono "ma non è che sta arrivando la menopausa"?....Tutto centrato li.Son quelle domande di nessuna utilita che si fanno quando non si ha niente da dire.Ma non ci si rende conto che l' "interrogato" si sente in imbarazzo perchè son questioni intime e personali.Qualsiasi scelta fai poi ,ci sta sempre qualcuno che ti darà un consiglio non richiesto...Perciò ti dico fregattene.


bravissima. nemmeno sono andata a convivere e già "ma dai che è tardi poi"...


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> esatto :up: a me sembra normale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me parecchia..
Ma vedi: sto iniziando a pensare che bisogna essere predisposti per seguire le imposizioni. E incolpo più le vittime dei condizionamenti che il condizionamento in sè. Perciò sì, peggio per loro.

Ti racconto una cosa.
Qui uno dei problemi più grossi è la regolamentazione del lavoro. Io mi sto organizzando per farmi regolamentare, perchè a nero non ci voglio stare mai più. E nel caso contrario, ho già messo in chiaro che se ne potranno andare a fanculo.
Parlando con dei miei colleghi ho ricevuto rimproveri a iosa. Perchè significa rinunciare a dei soldi che comunque arrivano (anche se pochi), e perchè comunque il lavoro a nero è cosa così comune che non dovrei pretendere altrimenti (in fondo, mi è stato detto, non ho un talento superiore agli altri e non sono nessuno per chiedere una cosa del genere).

E sai che c'è? Che no, grazie.
Se loro si vogliono far sfruttare e mortificare, che facciano pure. Peggio per loro.


Scusa se ho spostato un po' il tema di fondo... ma sai, è un argomento con cui ci sto avendo a che fare in continuazione, davvero in tutti i campi.
Le pressioni ad essere "simili" ci saranno sempre, ovunque e comunque.


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è mai tardi.Tante donne che conosco hanno fatto il primo figlio a 40 anni...
> Son felici e realizzate.Che poi la prima domanda è "Quando ti sposi",la seconda "quando fai il primo figlio" e poi "il secondo?" Per poi chiedere "ma perche non fai anche il terzo?"...E via cosi fino a quando una non dice "ho caldo" di febbraio e le chiedono "ma non è che sta arrivando la menopausa"?....Tutto centrato li.Son quelle domande di nessuna utilita che si fanno quando non si ha niente da dire.*Ma non ci si rende conto che l' "interrogato" si sente in imbarazzo perchè son questioni intime e personali.*Qualsiasi scelta fai poi ,ci sta sempre qualcuno che ti darà un consiglio non richiesto...Perciò ti dico fregattene.


A parte che poi non sai nemmeno mai cosa sta vivendo quella donna.
Chi ti dice che questa non ci stia provando e non riesce per svariati problemi?
Non so, a me la ginecologa ha detto "nella tua situazione è molto difficile restare incinta, se ne vuoi ti conviene iniziare a provarci."
E cosa faccio io quando mi domandano? Rispondo "non so nemmeno se riesco ad averne"? Ma che la gente si faccia un bel pacchetto di affari suoi.


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mhh... io mi limito a raccontare i miei programmi a lungo termine del momento
> Ovvero: adottarne uno (o due), già un po' cresciutelli, quando sarò sulla 50ina. E caparmi un posto dove è possibile l'adozione da parte di persone singole, ovviamente.
> 
> Basta per infastidire la maggior parte delle persone che conosco.


mi piace  

io ieri ho detto molto tranquillamente che li avremo se e quando ce lo sentiremo, e che se poi non arriveranno, amen...

e mi hanno risposto: eh ma guarda che poi non averne è tosta la gente ci si distrugge..

mi sono trattenuta perchè erano le mie amiche incinte, ma avrei voluto dir loro "allora tu che sei fidanzata da quando avevi 18 anni con tuo marito e ora ce ne ha 34 che hai aspettato fino ad ora? potevi rischiare. e comunque col secondo rischi eh?" ma mi sono trattenuta, perchè voglio loro bene.

e poi mi sfogo qui con voi :carneval:


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Secondo me parecchia..
> Ma vedi: sto iniziando a pensare che bisogna essere predisposti per seguire le imposizioni. E incolpo più le vittime dei condizionamenti che il condizionamento in sè. Perciò sì, peggio per loro.
> 
> Ti racconto una cosa.
> ...


non scusarti... anzi è interessante. perchè anche io sul lavoro subisco un sacco di condizionamenti dall'ambiente (e tu sai a che mi riferisco, conoscendo qual è la megaditta ) e anche io cerco di non farmi invischiare e trascinare nel "così eh, così si fa".

è proprio il neretto il punto su cui riflettevo. quindi meglio figlià con l'uomo sbagliato, però ero "normale" che ero già mamma nell'età giusta, piuttosto che "rischiare che non mi vengono" ma con l'uomo giusto. boh


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


Possono pesare ma tu sei in gamba da poterli gestire, secondo me


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi piace
> 
> io ieri ho detto molto tranquillamente che li avremo se e quando ce lo sentiremo, e che se poi non arriveranno, amen...
> 
> ...


Comunque ti capisco, sai.

I miei amici sposati non li frequento più (nonostante l'affetto immenso) proprio per quello.
Rigidi, rigidissimi... come se il percorso da imboccare per procedere verso una vita soddisfacente e matura fosse solo uno.
Non lo sopporto.


----------



## Eratò (9 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che poi non sai nemmeno mai cosa sta vivendo quella donna.
> Chi ti dice che questa non ci stia provando e non riesce per svariati problemi?
> Non so, a me la ginecologa ha detto "nella tua situazione è molto difficile restare incinta, se ne vuoi ti conviene iniziare a provarci."
> E cosa faccio io quando mi domandano? Rispondo "non so nemmeno se riesco ad averne"? Ma che la gente si faccia un bel pacchetto di affari suoi.


Proprio così.A me mi dicevano di fare una bella bimba "perchè son le donne a prendere cura dei genitori quando anziani" e il mio matrimonio stava alla frutta!E che facevo ?Raccontavo i cazzi miei?"Sa che ho appena scoperto che il mio caro marito mi ha portato l'amante in casa?Che gliene pare come presupposto?" .....Certo che li avrei lasciati di stucco


----------



## ologramma (9 Maggio 2016)

ragazzi e ragazze lo so che il posto deve essere sicuro , bisogna guadagnare i soldini, avere casa, fare viaggi andare fuori a cena , la settimana bianca , dico queste cose perchè io grandino di età non la penso ora e mai come voi.Alla nostra età ci si sposava giovani poi se non durava e un altra cosa, fortunato chi aveva lavoro , le ferie erano le domeniche al mare  vicino , i viaggi nelle città vicine  e altre cose erano desideri da esaudire con il tempo ma la voglia di fare figli iniziava subito perchè lo scopo era quello e dividere la vita con la persona amata.
Ora ci sono altre aspettative e non vi biasimo perchè è il vostro modo di ragionare  ,  però non accampate storie perchè bisogna essere sicuri che tutto vada bene anche ai nostri tempi vi erano matrimoni non riusciti e in malo modo ecco perchè abbiamo votato il referendum sul divorzio per permettere a voi la libera scelta.
Polemico ma non troppo quindi è naturale che noi genitori vi chiediamo quando diventerete genitori che il tempo sta passando , vi potrei raccontare casi  di coppie che hanno fatto salti mortali per diventare genitori in età avanzata , i soldi spesi, le preoccupazioni, le sofferenze patite e altri che sono stressati perchè con bambini piccoli a 50 anni si sento stanchi per accudire il figlioli iperattivi.
Quindi si ve lo diciamo ma che aspettate?
Per la cronaca il mio grande vicino aì 40 e diventato papa, l'altro anche se con il posto fisso no e non ci pensa ,le loro compagne sono nella metà dei trenta, quindi io mi sono adeguato al nuovo modo ma non ho mai detto che mi piace quindi ma manina con il dito alzato mi dispiace la rivolto verso il basso


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Comunque ti capisco, sai.
> 
> I miei amici sposati non li frequento più (nonostante l'affetto immenso) proprio per quello.
> *Rigidi, rigidissimi... come se il percorso da imboccare per procedere verso una vita soddisfacente e matura fosse solo uno.*
> Non lo sopporto.


idem. 

e idem, non lo sopporto.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Comunque ti capisco, sai.
> 
> I miei amici sposati non li frequento più (nonostante l'affetto immenso) proprio per quello.
> Rigidi, rigidissimi... come se il percorso da imboccare per procedere verso una vita soddisfacente e matura fosse solo uno.
> Non lo sopporto.


Io sono nella fase opposta. Consiglio di non averne pur avendoli 
Ogni donna incinta che vedo penso "'ma chi te l'ha fatto fare"


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono nella fase opposta. Consiglio di non averne pur avendoli
> Ogni donna incinta che vedo penso "'ma chi te l'ha fatto fare"


:rotfl:
Beh, farfie, una battuta ci sta. Ma ci stanno le battute anche nel verso opposto.
E' la predica, in tutti e due i versi, che è abominevole. Per quanto amichevole e bonaria essa sia.


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non scusarti... anzi è interessante. perchè anche io sul lavoro subisco un sacco di condizionamenti dall'ambiente (e tu sai a che mi riferisco, conoscendo qual è la megaditta ) e anche io cerco di non farmi invischiare e trascinare nel "così eh, così si fa".
> 
> è proprio il neretto il punto su cui riflettevo. quindi meglio figlià con l'uomo sbagliato, però ero "normale" che ero già mamma nell'età giusta, piuttosto che "rischiare che non mi vengono" ma con l'uomo giusto. boh


Non meglio, peggio.
Ma sarebbe saltato meno agli occhi.
Cioè, dell'uomo sbagliato ne soffri tu e lo vedi tu, mica gli altri.
Quindi.. sai com'è.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> Beh, farfie, una battuta ci sta. Ma ci stanno le battute anche nel verso opposto.
> E' la predica, in tutti e due i versi, che è abominevole. Per quanto amichevole e bonaria essa sia.


Non faccio nemmeno la battuta ma ammetto che quando sento di una collega o amica incinta pur essendo felice per lei non riesco a provare entusiasmo


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non faccio nemmeno la battuta ma ammetto che quando sento di una collega o amica incinta pur essendo felice per lei non riesco a provare entusiasmo


posso chiederti il perchè?
Giusto dato che hai tirato fuori l'argomento


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2016)

Io ho avuto il figlio a 38 anni, e con l'aiuto medico. Domande e pressioni a volontà, prima dal marito. Il quale era giunto a dire che la colpa del fatto che non arrivava era necessariamente mia, che a suo dire non lo volevo. O non lo volevo abbastanza. Poi chiaramente c'era il "contorno" di amici - parenti (di lui) - conoscenti.

Casualmente diedi fuori di testa, e poi mi ammalai di depressione.

Si giunse alla fase "facciamoci aiutare da un medico". Ero ancora depressa. Manco a dirsi, quella con problemi dovevo essere necessariamente io. Si scoprì che era lui. Negò con me persino l'evidenza.

Non solo con me. Poco fa, raccontando un po' di cosine a mia suocera, le ho pure detto che suo figlio prima mi ha colpevolizzata per il fatto che non arrivavano figli, poi mi ha mandato fuori di matto, poi ha negato l'evidenza, e poi quando il figlio è arrivato.... ha pensato bene come ringraziarmi :up:.

manco a dirsi, che fosse lui ad avere problemi mia suocera (che in famiglia si disperava per la sfortuna in cui era incorso il figlio ad avere la moglie sterile) non lo sapeva.

Quando in una coppia si hanno problemi a concepire, se la coppia è sana, il problema non è né mio né tuo. Dovrebbe essere NOSTRO. E - trasponendo questo concetto ad un discorso di coppia pure senza problemi - per non farsi tangere dai condizionamenti esterni bisognerebbe che nessuno della coppia condizioni - in primis - l'altro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazzi e ragazze lo so che il posto deve essere sicuro , bisogna guadagnare i soldini, avere casa, fare viaggi andare fuori a cena , la settimana bianca , dico queste cose perchè io grandino di età non la penso ora e mai come voi.Alla nostra età ci si sposava giovani poi se non durava e un altra cosa, fortunato chi aveva lavoro , *le ferie* erano le domeniche al mare  vicino ,* i viaggi nelle città vicine  e altre cose erano desideri* da esaudire con il tempo ma la voglia di fare figli iniziava subito perchè lo scopo era quello e dividere la vita con la persona amata.
> *Ora ci sono altre aspettative* e non vi biasimo perchè è il vostro modo di ragionare  ,  *però non accampate storie perchè bisogna essere sicuri che tutto vada bene* anche ai nostri tempi vi erano matrimoni non riusciti e in malo modo ecco perchè abbiamo votato il referendum sul divorzio per permettere a voi la libera scelta.
> Polemico ma non troppo quindi è naturale che noi genitori vi chiediamo quando diventerete genitori che il tempo sta passando , vi potrei raccontare casi  di coppie che hanno fatto salti mortali per diventare genitori in età avanzata , i soldi spesi, le preoccupazioni, le sofferenze patite e altri che sono stressati perchè con bambini piccoli a 50 anni si sento stanchi per accudire il figlioli iperattivi.
> Quindi si ve lo diciamo ma che aspettate?
> Per la cronaca il mio grande vicino aì 40 e diventato papa, l'altro anche se con il posto fisso no e non ci pensa ,le loro compagne sono nella metà dei trenta, quindi io mi sono adeguato al nuovo modo ma non ho mai detto che mi piace quindi ma manina con il dito alzato mi dispiace la rivolto verso il basso


senza generalizzare sono d'accordo che per le giovani generazioni in certi casi si tratti anche di difficoltà a rinunciare a ciò che da obiettivo di una vita è diventato diritto acquisito


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Non meglio, peggio.
> *Ma sarebbe saltato meno agli occhi.
> Cioè, dell'uomo sbagliato ne soffri tu e lo vedi tu, mica gli altri.*
> Quindi.. sai com'è.


eeeeeeeeh. capito sì? allora fino a che soffri come un cane dentro casa ma all'apparenza sei incasellata nel giusto pezzetto di mosaico (trentenne sposata e con figli) va tutto bene......

mi ha stupita e anche un po' infastidita che a farmi questo discorso siano stati, in varie riprese negli ultimi giorni, gli amici che mi hanno vista stare male nella precedente relazione.


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Possono pesare ma tu sei in gamba da poterli gestire, secondo me


grazie:bacissimo:

non mi toccano più di tanto...ma mi fanno pensare


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ragazzi e ragazze lo so che il posto deve essere sicuro , bisogna guadagnare i soldini, avere casa, fare viaggi andare fuori a cena , la settimana bianca , dico queste cose perchè io grandino di età non la penso ora e mai come voi.Alla nostra età ci si sposava giovani poi se non durava e un altra cosa, fortunato chi aveva lavoro , le ferie erano le domeniche al mare  vicino , i viaggi nelle città vicine  e altre cose erano desideri da esaudire con il tempo ma la voglia di fare figli iniziava subito perchè lo scopo era quello e dividere la vita con la persona amata.
> Ora ci sono altre aspettative e non vi biasimo perchè è il vostro modo di ragionare  ,  però non accampate storie perchè bisogna essere sicuri che tutto vada bene anche ai nostri tempi vi erano matrimoni non riusciti e in malo modo ecco perchè abbiamo votato il referendum sul divorzio per permettere a voi la libera scelta.
> Polemico ma non troppo quindi è naturale che noi genitori vi chiediamo quando diventerete genitori che il tempo sta passando , vi potrei raccontare casi  di coppie che hanno fatto salti mortali per diventare genitori in età avanzata , i soldi spesi, le preoccupazioni, le sofferenze patite e altri che sono stressati perchè con bambini piccoli a 50 anni si sento stanchi per accudire il figlioli iperattivi.
> Quindi si ve lo diciamo ma che aspettate?
> Per la cronaca il mio grande vicino aì 40 e diventato papa, l'altro anche se con il posto fisso no e non ci pensa ,le loro compagne sono nella metà dei trenta, quindi io mi sono adeguato al nuovo modo ma non ho mai detto che mi piace quindi ma manina con il dito alzato mi dispiace la rivolto verso il basso


ciao Olo il tuo discorso con il mio non c'entra niente, non è il mio caso, io mi sono lasciata a 31 anni  non sto aspettando di diventare ricca o di girarmi il mondo, semplicemente non vorrei fare un figlio alla ndo cojo cojo solo perchè "è ora" :up:

discorso diverso se avessi trovato l'amore a 20 anni ma...non è stato così! capita.


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeeeeeeh. capito sì? allora fino a che soffri come un cane dentro casa ma all'apparenza sei incasellata nel giusto pezzetto di mosaico (trentenne sposata e con figli) va tutto bene......
> 
> mi ha stupita e anche un po' infastidita che a farmi questo discorso siano stati, in varie riprese negli ultimi giorni, gli amici che mi hanno vista stare male nella precedente relazione.


Mettila così: magari ti vedono bene in questa e pensano (superficialmente) che le bruciature più significative siano passate del tutto. Quindi ti incoraggiano in un senso, pensando di darti un buon consiglio.

Nel senso: io non ci vedo ipocrisia (i.e. secondo loro sarebbe stato meglio soffrire pur di figliare), solo un po' di mancanza di tatto. E sbagliano nel sentirsi in posizione di consigliare, questo sì. Ma bisogna avere una certa sensibilità per capire che certe cose sono sbagli, o quanto un consiglio dato da un amico in certi contesti possa essere violentemente invadente e mortificante.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> posso chiederti il perchè?
> Giusto dato che hai tirato fuori l'argomento


Adolescenza. E la sto vivendo malissimo. Quindi sono nella fase che pur adorante i miei figli mi domando chi me lo ha fatto fare


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Mettila così: magari ti vedono bene in questa e pensano (superficialmente) che le bruciature più significative siano passate del tutto. Quindi ti incoraggiano in un senso, pensando di darti un buon consiglio.
> 
> Nel senso: io non ci vedo ipocrisia (i.e. secondo loro sarebbe stato meglio soffrire pur di figliare), solo un po' di mancanza di tatto. E sbagliano nel sentirsi in posizione di consigliare, questo sì. Ma bisogna avere una certa sensibilità per capire che certe cose sono sbagli, o quanto un consiglio dato da un amico in certi contesti possa essere violentemente invadente e mortificante.


sono fermamente convinta che le loro uscite siano dette in buona...altrimenti avrei reagito.

solo che da un paio d'anni a questa parte, sono un continuo rimuginare. e forse sto anche diventando strana in questo senso. rimugino e poi vengo qui a scrivere cose che non mi va di dire magari...

hai letto il post di Olo?


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adolescenza. E la sto vivendo malissimo. Quindi sono nella fase che pur adorante i miei figli mi domando chi me lo ha fatto fare


quanti anni hanno i tuoi Farfie? ma sono due maschi?


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma sì, io me ne frego. non è che torno a casa e concepisco  riflettevo però su quanto sia insito nel pensiero comune...e quante scelte magari vengono fatte su quest'onda..
> 
> e non me l'aspettavo perchè' a dirmelo sono stati gli amici miei...non mia zia di 76 anni. i miei coetanei. che mi dicono "dai su però ora convivete"..


beh però a parte le intromissioni alla cazzo... ma convivete è una cosa, figliate un'altra  prescindendo che a me darebbe fastidio pure il "convivete".


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> beh però a parte le intromissioni alla cazzo... ma convivete è una cosa, figliate un'altra  prescindendo che a me darebbe fastidio pure il "convivete".


lo so molto bene..


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo so molto bene..


dai mio amor, vedrai che presto arriveranno un paio di bei gemelli


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> dai mio amor, vedrai che presto arriveranno un paio di bei gemelli


non scherziamo


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non scherziamo


:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non scherziamo


Nobody si preoccupa per te 
una bella coppia maschio e femmina e vai


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nobody si preoccupa per te
> una bella coppia maschio e femmina e vai


dici risolta la questione :rotfl:

non ho casi in famiglia fortunatamente


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sono fermamente convinta che le loro uscite siano dette in buona...altrimenti avrei reagito.
> 
> solo che da un paio d'anni a questa parte, sono un continuo rimuginare. e forse sto anche diventando strana in questo senso. rimugino e poi vengo qui a scrivere cose che non mi va di dire magari...
> 
> hai letto il post di Olo?


Ora si 
Beh, olo è di un'altra generazione e lo capisco. Tieni presente che almeno da me il metter su famiglia era proprio una questione di sussistenza, oltre che di proseguimento della specie 
Noi abbiamo un regalo bellissimo: la possibilità di legare la scelta di avere un nucleo famigliare (e il tipo di nucleo) esclusivamente ad una persona e non a un vincolo. E quindi sceglierla liberamente, quella persona, se ci riusciamo, senza combattere contro il tempo e il caso.
Figata, no?


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ora si
> Beh, olo è di un'altra generazione e lo capisco. Tieni presente che almeno da me il metter su famiglia era proprio una questione di sussistenza, oltre che di proseguimento della specie
> *Noi abbiamo un regalo bellissimo: la possibilità di legare la scelta di avere un nucleo famigliare (e il tipo di nucleo) esclusivamente ad una persona e non a un vincolo. E quindi sceglierla liberamente, quella persona, se ci riusciamo, senza combattere contro il tempo e il caso.*
> Figata, no?


......

:abbraccio:


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

e poi ora anche il papa ha detto di evitare di fare figli come conigli


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> so solo che a me sembra normale non aver avuto ancora un figlio e non averlo ancora messo in cantiere.
> 
> ...


Fregatene e basta. La gente ha la necessità di incasellare e definire. L'età media in cui si han figli sta aumentando perché prima ci si sposava prima e non si aveva un beneamato cazzo da fare diciamolo pure. La maggior parte delle donne, specie al sud, facevano le casalinghe e la loro massima aspirazione era sfornare pargoli.

E concordo che quelli che si sposano e fanno figli sono odiosi, da un giorno all'altro cambiano modo di pensare quando sai bene che fino al giorno prima dicevano tutto l'opposto.

Io ho perso rapporti con amici man mano che si sposavano e facevano figli per l'impossibilità ad aver normali rapporti di socialità, alla fine ruotava tutto intorno ai loro figli e iniziavano a uscire solo con chi aveva figli per ottimizzare le cose.

No ma assurdo.

I figli si fanno quando ci si sente pronti e basta. Anche a 50 anni se è il caso.


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Fregatene e basta. La gente ha la necessità di incasellare e definire. L'età media in cui si han figli sta aumentando perché prima ci si sposava prima e non si aveva un beneamato cazzo da fare diciamolo pure. La maggior parte delle donne, specie al sud, facevano le casalinghe e la loro massima aspirazione era sfornare pargoli.
> 
> *E concordo che quelli che si sposano e fanno figli* sono odiosi,* da un giorno all'altro cambiano modo di pensare quando sai bene che fino al giorno prima dicevano tutto l'opposto.*
> 
> ...


tranne che sul "sono odiosi", il neretto è esattamente ciò di cui mi sto rendendo conto. sopratutto considerato il fatto che sono coppie che stanno assieme da una vita e hanno comunque deciso di procreare "tardi"..

sai, è il discorso sulle aspettative e condizionamenti che mi ha fatto pensare. su di me incide poco...certo, ci penso.
altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere.
ci penso che "poi si fa tardi" etc.. ma non corro nemmeno a casa farmi fecondare..

ne volevo un po' parlare  ecco..


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tranne che sul "sono odiosi", il neretto è esattamente ciò di cui mi sto rendendo conto. sopratutto considerato il fatto che sono coppie che stanno assieme da una vita e hanno comunque deciso di procreare "tardi"..
> 
> sai, è il discorso sulle aspettative e condizionamenti che mi ha fatto pensare. su di me incide poco...certo, ci penso.
> altrimenti non sarei qui a scrivere.
> ...


hai fatto bene, oltretutto è un argomento interessante


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci penso che "poi si fa tardi" etc.. ma non corro nemmeno a casa farmi fecondare..
> 
> ne volevo un po' parlare  ecco..


Ecco brava, a farti impollinare hai sempre tempo.

Che poi quando dico odiosi non intendo tutti sia chiaro. Ma quelli che iniziano a dire, sai un figlio ti cambia la vita, non hai più tempo, sono sempre stanca e a pezzi ecc ecc

Ma pensano che non siamo in grado di capirlo da soli che avere un figlio sia un impegno? E poi chi diavolo ti ha detto fanne uno se poi stai sempre a lamentarti. I figli non sono un accessorio e non sono obbligatori.

Due generazioni fa le donne a 30 anni eran galline vecchie e senza un figlio eran delle fallite. Ora a 30 anni le donne sono ancora "ragazze", spesso ancora dietro gli studi o alle prese col lavoro. Ben venga che non pensino a far figli.

Io anzi associo il fare figli prima dei 30 a ignoranza, uno che un minimo voglia studiare col cavolo che fa figli e si sposa prima dei 30 anni.


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho avuto il figlio a 38 anni, e con l'aiuto medico. Domande e pressioni a volontà, prima dal marito. Il quale era giunto a dire che la colpa del fatto che non arrivava era necessariamente mia, che a suo dire non lo volevo. O non lo volevo abbastanza. Poi chiaramente c'era il "contorno" di amici - parenti (di lui) - conoscenti.
> 
> Casualmente diedi fuori di testa, e poi mi ammalai di depressione.
> 
> ...


sono perfettamente d'accordo. al momento nessuno di noi due condiziona l'altro....spero sarà sempre così. sono tranquilla infatti per lui e per i miei...perlomeno.

già i suoi.....mh. già chiedono. e fanno domande...e hanno già nipotini..


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco brava, a farti impollinare hai sempre tempo.
> 
> Che poi quando dico odiosi non intendo tutti sia chiaro. Ma quelli che iniziano a dire, sai un figlio ti cambia la vita, non hai più tempo, sono sempre stanca e a pezzi ecc ecc
> 
> ...


sono sincera...se avesse funzionato, mi sarei sposata lo scorso anno (noi data fissata col mio ex) e probabilmente avrei contemporaneamente interrotto le precauzioni... quindi non è che non lo avrei voluto. è che - nel mio caso almeno - è finita male. quindi il risultato per l'esterno è"corri sbrigati a fare il figlio che ora hai uno "normale"


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco brava, a farti impollinare hai sempre tempo.
> 
> Che poi quando dico odiosi non intendo tutti sia chiaro. Ma quelli che iniziano a dire, sai un figlio ti cambia la vita, non hai più tempo, sono sempre stanca e a pezzi ecc ecc
> 
> ...


Questo è esagerato, conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e non sono ignoranti. E oltretutto non è detto che tutti debbano studiare.


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo è esagerato, conosco persone che l'hanno fatto e non sono ignoranti. E oltretutto non è detto che tutti debbano studiare.


So che è esagerato, io esagero sempre 

Però nella realtà in cui ho vissuto per 30 anni, al sud, far figli prima dei 30 nel 99% dei casi si rifà alla casistica da me riportata


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> quanti anni hanno i tuoi Farfie? ma sono due maschi?


18 e 14. Si maschi


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> So che è esagerato, *io esagero sempre*
> 
> Però nella realtà in cui ho vissuto per 30 anni, al sud, far figli prima dei 30 nel 99% dei casi si rifà alla casistica da me riportata


che figliulo scavezzacollo


----------



## bettypage (9 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ribaltando i punti di vista emergono gli stessi pregiudizi da parte di chi non ha figli verso chi ha figli


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comunque ribaltando i punti di vista emergono gli stessi pregiudizi da parte di chi non ha figli verso chi ha figli


Ma non necessariamente: ho congelato la questione da un paio di anni...per ora non me ne curo proprio, libero di essere genitore chi se la sente, libero di rimanere solo chi preferisce.


----------



## bettypage (9 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma non necessariamente: ho congelato la questione da un paio di anni...per ora non me ne curo proprio, libero di essere genitore chi se la sente, libero di rimanere solo chi preferisce.


Condivido è proprio perché i figli non sono accessori non puoi esigerli a qualsiasi età


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Condivido è proprio perché i figli non sono accessori non puoi esigerli a qualsiasi età


L'unico aspetto che andrebbe forse posto in evidenza è la differenza tra uomo e donna...dal punto di vista naturale.

Purtroppo le donne hanno una 'scadenza' biologica con la quale noi uomini non siamo tenuti a confrontarci.


----------



## bettypage (9 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> L'unico aspetto che andrebbe forse posto in evidenza è la differenza tra uomo e donna...dal punto di vista naturale.
> 
> Purtroppo le donne hanno una 'scadenza' biologica con la quale noi uomini non siamo tenuti a confrontarci.


Altroché se c'è anche per l'uomo, gli spermatozoi invecchiano e hanno dimostrato che uomini diventati padri in età avanzata hanno più probabilità di avere figli con patologie e comunque resto dell'avviso che più che limite biologico eè sostanziale non avere troppo gap generazionale.quando vedo genitori vecchi e bambini piccoli mi dispiace per i bambini


----------



## Ross (9 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Altroché se c'è anche per l'uomo, gli spermatozoi invecchiano e hanno dimostrato che uomini diventati padri in età avanzata hanno più probabilità di avere figli con patologie e comunque resto dell'avviso che più che limite biologico eè sostanziale *non avere troppo gap generazionale*.quando vedo genitori vecchi e bambini piccoli mi dispiace per i bambini


Quello anche a me.
Avevo il mito del padre giovane. 
Ogni anno che passa, cala la voglia di fare bambini...poi ci metti sopra i casini degli ultimi mesi e gli spermatozoi di ross fanno fagotto: in ghiacciaia! :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Fregatene e basta. La gente ha la necessità di incasellare e definire. *L'età media in cui si han figli sta aumentando perché prima ci si sposava prima e non si aveva un beneamato cazzo da fare diciamolo pure. La maggior parte delle donne, specie al sud, facevano le casalinghe e la loro massima aspirazione era sfornare pargoli.
> 
> E concordo che quelli che si sposano e fanno figli sono odiosi, da un giorno all'altro cambiano modo di pensare quando sai bene che fino al giorno prima dicevano tutto l'opposto.
> 
> ...



Posso chiederti cosa ti sembra assurdo? E cosa intendi per normali rapporti di socialità?

Un figlio comunque la vita la cambia, eccome. Pure io ho preso a frequentare prevalentemente altre mamme. Ciò non ha azzerato la mia vita sociale, è chiaro che la ha orientata verso chi ha gli stessi miei interessi, come è normale che sia. E se per te diventare "odioso" significa dire no alla serata "tiratardi", ovvero alla "uscita prima di tutto".... vabbè, io sono odiosa... ... ma i bimbi hanno regole e ritmi loro. Poi, per l'amor del cielo.... li si può anche adattare un pochino ai nostri.

Ti assicuro che, al di là di tutto, uscire (anche solo al ristorante) con un bimbo piccolo è molto faticoso. Di buono c'è che crescono.

E la vera goduria è potersene staccare per una volta e distrarsi in santa pace, sapendoli in buone mani


----------



## Ecate (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Comunque ti capisco, sai.
> 
> I miei amici sposati non li frequento più (nonostante l'affetto immenso) proprio per quello.
> Rigidi, rigidissimi... come se il percorso da imboccare per procedere verso una vita soddisfacente e matura fosse solo uno.
> Non lo sopporto.


Tranne qualche eccezione non li frequento più neanch'io, per lo stesso motivo. 
Mi è pesante l'ideologizzazione delle proprie scelte. Tendono a farlo di più gli sposati, ma talvolta lo fanno anche single, separati e risposati. Come metodo per convincersi di essere realizzati è diffusissimo, magari funziona anche


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


A me dicevano che ero "a termine"...:rotfl:

E mi offendevo. Semplicemente perchè erano affari miei. 

A volte ho risposto che ero sterile. E si zittivano con lo sguardo complessato. 
Altre ho risposto che il mio ex  compagno aveva un cancro alla prostata ed avevamo qualche problemuccio a pensare alla prole. Anche lì sguardo complessato e imbarazzato. 

Poi, quando chiarivo che erano "battute", il discorso figli passava in secondo piano. :carneval:E ci si gloriava insieme a ringraziare della fortuna di avere la salute. 

Altre volte ero di malumore o in difficoltà di mio e finivo per sentirmi invasa e mi incazzavo. E chiudevo il discorso. 

Altre provavo a spiegare la mia posizione riguardo al non avere figli, e partivano filippiche inenarrabili sull'importanza, del farne, sui rimpianti, sulla ricchezza etc etc...Mollavo il colpo. Era inutile sprecare ulteriori energie. C'era semplicemente un muro e trovavo inutile sbatterci contro la testa. 

Adesso mi limito a rispondere ho tre gatti educatissimi (tranne quando mi barricano fuori casa) e invito a pensare ognuno alla prole sua. 

Raramente mi capita di riuscire a confrontarmi serenamente su questa tematica. Specialmente se affermo che il mio orologio biologico probabilmente non esiste. 

Adesso funziona la storia che avendo quasi 40 anni ho una certa età, le energie calano, sono single etc etc...sono scuse, ma tant'è, è il modo più veloce di sbrigarsela senza finire in discorsi che non portano da nessuna parte. 

Penso che quella della riproduzione sia una decisione individuale. E penso sia una responsabilità non farsi influenzare dai condizionamenti che "spingerebbero" alla riproduzione. 
Io sono felice di non essermi riprodotta. Ora come ora. 

Ma ho imparato a non dirlo a voce troppo alta. E va bene così. Sono affari miei. E tali ci tengo che restino.  

Uh...credo che anche la normalità sia un condizionamento


----------



## Ecate (9 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa ti sembra assurdo? E cosa intendi per normali rapporti di socialità?
> 
> Un figlio comunque la vita la cambia, eccome. Pure io ho preso a frequentare prevalentemente altre mamme. Ciò non ha azzerato la mia vita sociale, è chiaro che la ha orientata verso chi ha gli stessi miei interessi, come è normale che sia. E se per te diventare "odioso" significa dire no alla serata "tiratardi", ovvero alla "uscita prima di tutto".... vabbè, io sono odiosa... ... ma i bimbi hanno regole e ritmi loro. Poi, per l'amor del cielo.... li si può anche adattare un pochino ai nostri.
> 
> ...


Per me è fastidiosa l'ostentazione della propria genitorialità


----------



## ologramma (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ora si
> Beh, olo è di un'altra generazione e lo capisco. Tieni presente che almeno da me il metter su famiglia era proprio una questione di sussistenza, oltre che di proseguimento della specie
> Noi abbiamo un regalo bellissimo: la possibilità di legare la scelta di avere un nucleo famigliare (e il tipo di nucleo) esclusivamente ad una persona e non a un vincolo. E quindi sceglierla liberamente, quella persona, se ci riusciamo, senza combattere contro il tempo e il caso.
> Figata, no?


Grazie per aver ricordato la mia generazione , ma sbagli a pensare che per noi era obbligatorio sposarsi per una questione di sussistenza ? Ci svegliavamo per amore non come agli inizi del 900 per procura o perchè la persona te la mettevano davanti, noi siamo il passaggio che ha portato tutto questo.
Il regalo stupendo per noi era iniziare la vita insieme e suggellarla con il matrimonio era una cosa che si usava da millenni, ora avete un regalo grandissimo di scegliere una persona senza vincolo  come lo chiami , pensa stiamo cercando di far riconoscere le unioni civili e gli diamo garanzie come le vuoi chiamare  vincoli?


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me dicevano che ero "a termine"...:rotfl:
> 
> E mi offendevo. Semplicemente perchè erano affari miei.
> 
> ...


io non so se mi sono offesa o se mi sono sentita invasa.

forse mi sono sentita giudicata.

e sai perchè?.....non so se riesco a farmi capire perchè sono rimuginosa da eri ma ancora non ben chiaro il tutto. provo a spiegarmi lasciando fluire i pensieri (chiedo scusa per l'italiano).

allora io ho avuto una relazione finita male. chi è intorno a me, lo sa. nessuno sa delle botte, come ho scritto tante volte ne ho parlato qui e non con il mio rela world, ma insomma il mio ex l'hanno visto, conosciuto, non è che fosse proprio un mistero che la relazione era dolorosa e caratterizzata da aggressione e conflitto...

comunque..è talmente poco che sto con il mio lui che nemmeno ci penso. cioè ma dopo la precedente esperienza, sto fidanzata da un anno, ma mi pare pure normale che non sono corsa a farmi fecondare solo perchè il mio lui è "normale" (virgolettato, nel senso meno psicopatico del mio ex ) o no? 
no. la normalità è c"orri che poi è tardi, ndo cojo cojo, questo tizio è normale? si. c'ha una casa? si. a posto, sbrigati!"

almeno io l'ho letta così. magari sbagliando


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

Poi oltretutto è da vedere se, in una situazione sufficientemente stabile (lavoro, compagno...) una donna ha realmente il desiderio della maternità. Oggi forse non è una cosa scontata come poteva esserlo un tempo.
Dicono che prima di adottare un cane in famiglia ci si deve pensare molto bene... immagina un figlio :singleeye:


----------



## ologramma (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io non so se mi sono offesa o se mi sono sentita invasa.
> 
> forse mi sono sentita giudicata.
> 
> ...


non ce l'avevo con te il mio ragionamento era la riprova delle cose che avvengono oggi, quindi fai buon viso a chi ti martella con la richiesta  tanto tutti possono dire ma sempre tu sei quella che decidi :up:


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Tranne qualche eccezione non li frequento più neanch'io, per lo stesso motivo.
> Mi è pesante l'ideologizzazione delle proprie scelte. Tendono a farlo di più gli sposati, ma talvolta lo fanno anche single, separati e risposati.* Come metodo per convincersi di essere realizzati è diffusissimo, magari funziona anche*


Certo che lo fanno a anche i single, e non è piacevole 
E i credenti.
E gli atei.
E i viaggiatori.
E i sedentari.
E i lavoratori.
E i casalinghi.
E i vegetariani.
E i carnivori.

Insomma. Per evitare di assolutizzare il proprio modo d'essere ci vuole tanto tanto esercizio.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Certo che lo fanno a anche i single, e non è piacevole
> E i credenti.
> E gli atei.
> E i viaggiatori.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Ecate (9 Maggio 2016)

Una roba brutta era la diatriba allattamento al seno vs biberon. Da farci una puntata di Ciao Darwin


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Una roba brutta era la diatriba allattamento al seno vs biberon. Da farci una puntata di Ciao Darwin


mi ricordo.....brutto proprio, sì..


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Una roba brutta era la diatriba allattamento al seno vs biberon. Da farci una puntata di Ciao Darwin


ma veramente? E poi cosa c'è da discutere, qualcuno pensa davvero che per il neonato sia più salutare l'allattamento artificiale?


----------



## Ecate (9 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma veramente? E poi cosa c'è da discutere, qualcuno pensa davvero che per il neonato sia più salutare l'allattamento artificiale?


No, ma diventava la guerra dei mondi
tipo
"solo noi amiamo il bebè"
"noi ci sbattiamo anche di più e avremo tette migliori, tiè!"


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> No, ma diventava la guerra dei mondi
> tipo
> "solo noi amiamo il bebè"
> "noi ci sbattiamo anche di più e avremo tette migliori, tiè!"


ah ok  ma infatti girando in rete pare che la gente non veda l'ora di litigare, ogni scusa è buona per sbroccare...


----------



## oro.blu (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


*
*

Pesano tantissimo. E almeno per quel che mi riguarda pesano anche le cose non dette... 
Anche per i figli è uguale.
Tuttavia credo che oggi 33 anni non sia affatto tardi. Un figlio lo devi sentire. Devi avere la forte desiderio dentro di te. Non importa che la tua situazione sentimentale sia stabile o un disastro. è una cosa viscerale.
Quando ho saputo che aspettavo la mia grande ero felice. Felice qualsiasi cosa lui avesse deciso su di noi. . .
Non mi importava che avesse accettato o meno quella gravidanza. 
è stata una delle poche cose della mia vita di cui non mi sono sentita "giudicata". Ovvero proprio non mi importava niente. Sapevo che era quello che volevo.
Così quando sarai pronta lo saprai anche tu. Senza farti condizionare da niente e nessuno. Potrà anche essere che tu non lo sia mai.


----------



## georgemary (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


è una rottura!
Concordo con te, state insieme da neanche un anno è normale che tu non abbia avuto figli, però è proprio delle persone non farsi i caxxi propri 

Cioè succede anche quando ti sposi "e quindi??? Quando lo fate un figlio???" A parte il fatto che chi lo può mai sapere se una coppia ci stia provando e non arrivino, comunque quando fai il primo, "e quindi??? Che lo lasci solo? Non lo fai il fratellino/sorellina???" ed è così su tutto, su tutta la vita, quindi io si penso che molti vanno avanti lasciandosi condizionare dagli altri. Perchè gli amici, i genitori, etc, dicono che è il momento di sposarsi, di fare un figlio, etc etc


----------



## georgemary (9 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Una roba brutta era la diatriba allattamento al seno vs biberon. Da farci una puntata di Ciao Darwin


Concordo, io su questo argomento ho fatto delle grandissime litigate!


----------



## ipazia (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io non so se mi sono offesa o se mi sono sentita invasa.
> 
> forse mi sono sentita giudicata.
> 
> ...


Io sentivo messo in discussione l'essere donna. Mio. Il mio modo. 

Come se il mio compito, come donna, fosse arrivare comunque alla riproduzione. 
E io non mi ci riconoscevo, e neanche mi ci riconosco ora in quel compito. 

E mi innervosiva che una posizione, la mia, che non era frutto di "superficialità", mancanza di riflessione, mancanza di progettualità, o quel che si vuole, venisse giudicata come frutto, appunto di una mancanza. 

Mi sentivo giudicata, ma anche io mi giudicavo. E da qualche parte mi sentivo "mancante" nel mio non desiderio di maternità.

Poi sono una reattiva, quindi tendente all'incazzo facile. 
E in questa cosa c'era anche l'affermazione di un modo di essere donna che non dipendesse dai dettami della società. E che dipendesse invece dal proprio sentire di femmina. Quindi anche una parte ideologica, mia, che cozzava con altre posizioni ideologiche, loro. 
(ed è interessante il fatto che si creasse un io/loro...contrapposizione invece che comunicazione win-win).

Tenendo anche conto del fatto che io non mi permettevo di rompere il cazzo alle madri dicendo che secondo me stavano facendo una cazzata, che i figli sono un impiccio, che era troppo presto o troppo tardi. Insomma. Mica andavo in giro a chiedere perchè figliassero, quindi non capivo bene in base a quale principio dovessero chiedere a me perchè non figliassi. Non capivo proprio come potessero pensare di intromettersi in modo tanto indelicato e superficiale nella mia vita (e siccome sono una reattiva partivano le battute sulla sterilità e i tumori, giusto per toccare altri tabù e godermi il loro imbarazzo :carneval

...credo sia una forma dell'affetto, fra l'altro, quell'intromettersi, che non capisco comunque e non trova neanche appigli, per come la vedo io, nell'affetto...ma tant'è..

L'ipotesi attuale è che semplicemente gli fa strano. Rispetto alla visione loro del mondo. E fanno fatica a considerare visioni diverse dalle loro. Quindi invadono, giudicano, magari senza neppure rendersene conto. 

Per la mia amica, innamorata della maternità, è inconcepibile che io non desideri avere figli. Mi ha però chiesto di spiegarle la mia prospettiva. E infatti siamo amiche

Quindi un miscuglio di mio tribunale interiore, rispetto ad una posizione importante in me e in cui non ero ancora molto stabile emotivamente. E una modalità di discussione che non portava aperture ma proponeva soltanto assoluti. 

Imparato a relazionarmi col mio tribunale interiore, le posizioni altrui mi interessano se portano a confronti costruttivi. E con certe madri ne ho avuti. Tipo la mia amica. 
Ma rispettose però. 
Dove viene rispettata anche la posizione di una non madre per scelta e non per imposizione. 

Che per quanto mi riguarda mica dipende dalle relazioni avere o meno un figlio. Io non voglio figli. Non li desidero.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non faccio nemmeno la battuta ma ammetto che quando sento di una collega o amica incinta pur essendo felice per lei non riesco a provare entusiasmo



Idem. C'è un tempo per tutto e probabilmente, proiettata su altre problematiche, il solo pensiero di tornare indietro nel tempo mi atterrisce, con tutto il bello che anche c'è stato, eh. No, grazie, no bambini. Quelli degli altri si 



Falcor ha detto:


> So che è esagerato, io esagero sempre
> 
> Però nella realtà in cui ho vissuto per 30 anni, al sud, far figli prima dei 30 nel 99% dei casi si rifà alla casistica da me riportata



Esageri di brutto, direi che sconfini nella fantasia. Ma quando mai? Poi, eventualmente, non laurearsi mica significa essere ignoranti. Ne ho visti di asini pieni pezzi di carta!



banshee ha detto:


> io non so se mi sono offesa o se mi sono sentita invasa.
> 
> forse mi sono sentita giudicata.
> 
> ...


Forse i tuoi amici erano semplicemente felici per te e auspicano una felicità ancora più completa (diciamo così)?

Non so comunque; trovo davvero invadente questo diffuso modo di fare. E prima quando ti sposi, e poi il primo figlio, e poi il fratellino e poi una manciata di cavoli propri mai 

Goditi il bello che stai vivendo e bon. Il tuo lui come ha reagito alle battute dei vostri amici?


----------



## banshee (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Idem. C'è un tempo per tutto e probabilmente, proiettata su altre problematiche, il solo pensiero di tornare indietro nel tempo mi atterrisce, con tutto il bello che anche c'è stato, eh. No, grazie, no bambini. Quelli degli altri si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le hanno fatte a me da sola  le mie amiche incinte....
Sai proprio della serie "hai perso un sacco di tempo ora recupera!!"
O forse sono io che mi sento così e lo leggo nelle parole degli altri....


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Posso chiederti cosa ti sembra assurdo? E cosa intendi per normali rapporti di socialità?
> 
> Pure io ho preso a frequentare prevalentemente altre mamme. Ciò non ha azzerato la mia vita sociale, è chiaro che la ha orientata verso chi ha gli stessi miei interessi, come è normale che sia.
> 
> E se per te diventare "odioso" significa dire no alla serata "tiratardi", ovvero alla "uscita prima di tutto".... vabbè, io sono odiosa... ... ma i bimbi hanno regole e ritmi loro. Poi, per l'amor del cielo.... li si può anche adattare un pochino ai nostri.


Assurdo il fatto che persone che fino al giorno prima nemmeno sapevano cosa era un bambino il giorno dopo sembrino i depositari del sapere educativo e le risposte a ogni domanda che esista.

Normali rapporti intendo: Ehi ci vediamo per berci una cosa? No c'è il bimbo. Ehi facciamo un giro? No c'è il bimbo.

Alla prima ok, alla seconda ok la terza uno non chiama più.

E lo hai detto pure tu, ora frequenti prevalentemente mamme (se ho inteso bene ciò che hai detto). Come se le "non mamme" fossero delle appestate.

E sembra chiaro anche da altri interventi che le mamme vedono chi non ha figli come qualcosa di alieno, come se la maternità fosse l'unico stato concepibile per una donna.

L'odioso poi ovviamente era come sempre un iperbole. Ci mancherebbe che uno avendo un figlio lo stressi. Però appunto chi fa un figlio sa a cosa va incontro e dopo non può lamentarsene, e di gente che si lamenta dello stress dei figli ne è pieno il mondo.


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Esageri di brutto, direi che sconfini nella fantasia. Ma quando mai? Poi, eventualmente, non laurearsi mica significa essere ignoranti. Ne ho visti di asini pieni pezzi di carta!


E ti pareva che ti andasse bene una cosa che dico 

Non so dove abiti ma fatti un giro al sud e vedi chi fa figli prima dei 30 anni e poi ne riparliamo, ovviamente ci sono le dovute eccezioni ma tu un giro fattelo comunque.

Che molti laureati siano asini non lo metto in dubbio anzi concordo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E ti pareva che ti andasse bene una cosa che dico
> 
> Non so dove abiti ma fatti un giro al sud e vedi chi fa figli prima dei 30 anni e poi ne riparliamo, ovviamente ci sono le dovute eccezioni ma tu un giro fattelo comunque.
> 
> Che molti laureati siano asini non lo metto in dubbio anzi concordo.


Di solito non scrivo se non so di cosa si sta parlando. Io al sud ci vivo.


Ps: tu non mi vai bene di default (devo ancora capire perché) :rotfl:


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Le hanno fatte a me da sola  le mie amiche incinte....
> Sai proprio della serie "hai perso un sacco di tempo ora recupera!!"
> O forse sono io che mi sento così e lo leggo nelle parole degli altri....


Sarò una sempliciotta ma le tue amiche, in situazione bellissima ma indubbiamente complessa e sconvolgente, secondo me invidiano (nell'accezione migliore del termine) il tuo essere libera e bella. La gravidanza sposta tutti i riferimenti estetici fino ad allora conosciuti e per quanto la pelle sia luminosa e blablabla, ci si sente degli ippopotami anche se si prende il minimo di peso sindacale. Fatti servire  :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Certo che lo fanno a anche i single, e non è piacevole
> E i credenti.
> E gli atei.
> E i viaggiatori.
> ...



Infatti tutti fanno così perché ognuno parla di sé.
Il proselitismo c'è anche tra chi decide di andare a correre.
Se una cosa ti piace ne hanno parli e vorresti che soprattutto le persone che hai vicino compartecipassero della tua scoperta.
Qualche anno fa ho fatto una dieta e sembravo invasata adesso una collega che si era mostrata scettica ha fatto una dieta e sembra invasata.
Se si fa così per andare a correre o per perdere qualche chilo, immaginate in quale straordinario stato di grazia si senta chi è incinta o ha appena avuto un bambino. Io mi sentivo padrona del mondo e  i miei figli un miracolo unico.
Se vi capiterà lo capirete. È solo comunicare una cosa bella che magari proprio loro hanno rischiato di non vivere.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Sarò una sempliciotta ma le tue amiche, in situazione bellissima ma indubbiamente complessa e sconvolgente, secondo me invidiano (nell'accezione migliore del termine) il tuo essere libera e bella. La gravidanza sposta tutti i riferimenti estetici fino ad allora conosciuti e per quanto la pelle sia luminosa e blablabla, ci si sente degli ippopotami anche se si prende il minimo di peso sindacale. Fatti servire  :mexican:


Io adoravo il mio pancione. Non vorrei mai un altro figlio ma non vivere la gravidanza mi manca da morire.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tutti fanno così perché ognuno parla di sé.
> Il proselitismo c'è anche tra chi decide di andare a correre.
> Se una cosa ti piace ne hanno parli e vorresti che soprattutto le persone che hai vicino compartecipassero della tua scoperta.
> Qualche anno fa ho fatto una dieta e sembravo invasata adesso una collega che si era mostrata scettica ha fatto una dieta e sembra invasata.
> ...


Sono d'accordo sul concetto in generale, sulla gravidanza però no. Comunque ci rifletto..


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Assurdo il fatto che persone che fino al giorno prima nemmeno sapevano cosa era un bambino il giorno dopo sembrino i depositari del sapere educativo e le risposte a ogni domanda che esista.
> 
> Normali rapporti intendo: Ehi ci vediamo per berci una cosa? No c'è il bimbo. Ehi facciamo un giro? No c'è il bimbo.
> 
> ...


Non è che una persona diventa depositario di nulla, semplicemente da che se fa sballare l'orario al bambino poi passa settimane d'inferno con il piccolo che scambia il giorno con la notte e anche se fosse un irresponsabile indifferente alle esigenze del figlio, la pagherebbe poi lui con nottate in bianco.
Io ero fissata con l'idea di non cambiare la mia vita. Una sera ho preso la babysitter e sono uscita. La bambina piangeva, ma ho chiamato per essere rassicurata, cosa che è avvenuta. Mentre cercavo di godermi la serata mi è venuto chiaro il pensiero  "ma io sono qui a giocare a bowling e mia figlia è a casa. Ma a me non me ne frega nulla del bowling!"
Semplicemente cambiano le priorità. Un sorriso del figlio è enormemente più interessante della prima di un film. Figurati del cazzeggi con gli amici in un pub.


----------



## Falcor (9 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ps: tu non mi vai bene di default (*devo ancora capire perché)* :rotfl:


Devo proprio dirtelo? In realtà mi ami ma ancora non lo sai 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplicemente cambiano le priorità. *Un sorriso del figlio è enormemente più interessante della prima di un film.* Figurati del cazzeggi con gli amici in un pub.


Ma lo so benissimo questo. Però appunto mi riferisco a chi se ne lamenta e son tanti. Son sicuro che anche tu ne senti tanti lamentarsi di come non vivono più da quando hanno figli.

ps: io quando stavo con J amavo alla follia la "nostra" nipotina. Se mi scioglievo io quando rideva immagino un genitore. E mi manca enormemente il figlio di mia sorella che non posso più veder crescere (ora ha 5 anni).


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti tutti fanno così perché ognuno parla di sé.
> Il proselitismo c'è anche tra chi decide di andare a correre.
> Se una cosa ti piace ne hanno parli e vorresti che soprattutto le persone che hai vicino compartecipassero della tua scoperta.
> Qualche anno fa ho fatto una dieta e sembravo invasata adesso una collega che si era mostrata scettica ha fatto una dieta e sembra invasata.
> ...


Tu sei buona come il pane 
No bruni, parlare di sè è parlare di sè.
Dire che gli altri dovrebbero fare come me è diverso.

Traslo.
L'altro giorno parlavo con un amico non credente e appassionato di arte, e si diceva di come dedicarsi profondamente a qualcosa completasse una persona.
Lui inizia a dire come, però, dedicarsi ad esempio ad una comunità religiosa fosse un riempitivo deviato.
L'ho preso a male parole (bonariamente, ma a male parole).

Ma ancora in maniera più calzante, tempo fa ho assistito ad una coppia di amici assediata dal resto del gruppo perchè vivevano insieme senza essere sposati. Il gruppo partiva dal presupposto che fosse lui a tentennare nel realizzare il desiderio matrimoniale di lei, cosa presuntuosa quanto inesatta (e anche se fosse stata esatta non avevano i mezzi per saperlo).

Cose così sono imposizioni.

Se a me piace correre invece, ti racconto che IO ho fatto 8 km IO respiro meglio IO mi diverto. Ma non ti dico di provare, almeno che tu non esprima palesemente la curiosità di farlo.

Siamo egocentrici, e la tentazione di assolutizzare ciò che è valido per noi è forte. E secondo me è un atteggiamento pericoloso, se non tenuto sotto stretto controllo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Devo proprio dirtelo? In realtà mi ami ma ancora non lo sai



Credici.


----------



## bettypage (9 Maggio 2016)

Condivido Brunetta, sono ingerenze in buona fede. A me dicono che dovrei far la femminuccia ma mica mi ci arrovello o risento.


----------



## Foglia (9 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Assurdo il fatto che persone che fino al giorno prima nemmeno sapevano cosa era un bambino il giorno dopo sembrino i depositari del sapere educativo e le risposte a ogni domanda che esista.
> 
> Normali rapporti intendo: Ehi ci vediamo per berci una cosa? No c'è il bimbo. Ehi facciamo un giro? No c'è il bimbo.
> 
> ...



Falcor,

Non credere mai a chi ti dice che crescere un figlio e' esente da sacrifici.

Non è che frequento mamme per "razzismo". E' solo che si hanno tempi e ritmi comuni. Ed esigenze che - anche ove non condivise - vengono mediamente meglio comprese . Dopo di che.... Mio marito non si è mai fatto mancare nulla. Io ho rinunciato alle amicizie che dai usciamo e una, dai andiamo a bere qualcosa, e due.... Alla terza non mi hanno piùcalcolata. Non necessariamente per loro esclusiva colpa.

Non voglio sviolinare.... Però in questo momento sto scrivendo e mio figlio mi e' accanto che dorme. Credi che son contenta di sentire il suo respiro. Ma non credere che a volte non mi pesi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma anche il lamento, che si riferisce a cose vere, a volte serve per compensare quando si teme di essersi sbilanciati rischiando indelicatezza.
Sono modalità spontanee se una amica dice che ha fatto qualcosa di bello con il marito, magari mentre lo dice pensa (a torto o a ragione) che possa sembrare che lei si stia vantando del suo felice matrimonio e pensa che io possa sentirmi mortificata, allora aggiunge che il marito è noiosissimo.
E così succede, dopo aver detto che i propri figli sono una meraviglia, di aggiungere che non hanno dormito per tre anni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Maggio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Tu sei buona come il pane
> No bruni, parlare di sè è parlare di sè.
> Dire che gli altri dovrebbero fare come me è diverso.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che poi non sai nemmeno mai cosa sta vivendo quella donna.
> Chi ti dice che questa non ci stia provando e non riesce per svariati problemi?
> Non so, a me la ginecologa ha detto "nella tua situazione è molto difficile restare incinta, se ne vuoi ti conviene iniziare a provarci."
> E cosa faccio io quando mi domandano? Rispondo "non so nemmeno se riesco ad averne"? Ma che la gente si faccia un bel pacchetto di affari suoi.


Esatto.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

Ma i figli si possono anche non fare, relegando la decisione di averli solo e quando li si vuole.
Come allo stesso tempo ci si può sposare oppure condurre una vita da single indipendentemente da quelli che sono i comportamenti abituali o comuni di chi conosciamo.
Ognuno di noi deve seguire le proprie inclinazioni, in maniera sincera e con la maturità necessaria per non avere rimpianti quando ormai sarà troppo tardi per cambiare il corso della propria vita.
Perché è altresì vero che esiste un'età migliore per fare i figli e un'età in cui non è più possibile farli. 
Come esistono età in cui è più facile essere single perché tutti sono single, altre in cui da single ci si trova ad avere a che fare con amici sposati o con prole e si deve andare alla ricerca di spazi diversi che ci assomiglino.
Quindi la domanda corretta è: "cosa voglio dalla vita?", non "cosa vogliono gli altri".


----------



## disincantata (10 Maggio 2016)

A volte mi sembra di aver vissuto in un mondo a parte. Oppure non ho mai dato peso alle parole di conoscenti, che non cambiano di sicuro la mia vita ed il mio modo di pensare. Mentre se parliamo di amici, amici veri, so che qualsiasi consiglio o critica e' sempre stato dato e  preso a fin di bene,  ma non certo su figli si figli no, che riguarda solo ed esclusivamente la coppia. 
Non ricordo davvero nessuno, meno ancora i miei genitori, che abbiano mai chiesto nipoti, e meno ancora lo ho fatto io con le figlie, a parte qualche battuta dovuta alla mia di eta', dicendo che ormai avro' bisogno di una baby sitter vicino per curare eventuali nipoti.
Questa e' la nota negativa ad averli dopo i 35, diventi nonna troppo tardi, e soprattutto hai meno anni di vita per goderti a lungo i tuoi figli.
TI  viene in mento dopo pero', quando superi i 60 anni. 
Mia suocera  ha 16 nipoti,  ormai qualcuno vicino ai 50, e su 16 una sola ha 2 figli.

Quindi credo faccia statistica se su 16 nipoti una sola li abbia avuti.

Nella mia famiglia, piu' piccola,  su 6 nipoti, una sola ha 2 bambini. Temo restera'  così. 

Posso solo testimoniare che di alcune coppie che conosco senza figli, ormai oltre i 50, con il senno del poi, li rimpiangono. 
Una  di 40 anni che non li ha voluti, recentemente separata, credo più di tutti lo rimpianga. Ha impostato tutta la sua vita su cose davvero  banali, moda palestra viaggi, ossessionata dal fisico,  maniaca in casa in modo assurdo, mai un ospite, ma il marito si e' stancato dei suoi capricci  da bambina viziata. 

Personalmente credo non avrei avuto il coraggio di averne senza la sicurezza economica.  So benissimo che negli anni 50 non si preoccupavano e in un modo o nell'altro li crescevano, magari senza scarpe e mandandoli a lavorare a 8 anni, ma la situazione oggi e' totalmente cambiata, con i pro ed i contro.  
Piu' di una compagna delle mie figlie li ha avuti, per sbaglio,  prima di finire le superiori, ma sono diventati quasi tutti 'figli'  dei nonni piu'  che dei veri genitori,  triste. 
Quindi   la consapevolezza e'  l'unica cosa che conta, di entrambi. 

Quando li hai sono tutta la tua vita.  Anche se possono sconvolgerla, se nascono con enormi problemi di salute.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

Danny sono ovviamente d'accordo sul fatto che ognuno debba fare come crede, ma nessuno affermerà il contrario.
Però non si può negare che i condizionamenti sono molteplici e contrastanti.
In tempi passati, ma non lontani, l'Italia era molto diversificata culturalmente, socialmente ed economicamente, ma lo è tuttora. Se a Milano esistono diffusi asili nido pubblici e privati, la scuola dell'infanzia è frequentata da tutti i bambini e la scuola primaria è quasi totalmente a tempo pieno, mentre ci sono zone non solo dove non esistono nidi, ma una madre che volesse far pranzare il bambino fuori casa sarebbe considerata degenere, per cui le scuole per l'infanzia sono poche e frequentate per un tempo limitato e le scuole primarie non hanno richieste per il tempo pieno, è evidente che ciò che si richiede a una madre è diverso, ma nel contempo probabilmente le nuove aspettative nei confronti della realizzazione personale da parte delle donne fanno ritenere indispensabile sia lo studio sia l'impegno lavorativo. Immagino che una contraddizione di desideri sia presente sia in chi fa la scelta di avere figli, sia chi in chi non ne ha e anche nelle famiglie di origine.
Non credo che ci sia una spinta in un solo senso. 
Gli anni passano veloci e i limiti per procreare dipendono dalla natura e non dalla volontà. Se le condizioni complessive portano a ritardare il tempo della scelta poi in effetti si può sentire il peso di avere una finestra piccola per decidere.
Ma non è colpa ricordarlo. Restando il fatto che (avevo aperto un thread l'anno scorso) se abbiamo una natalità bassa non dipende certamente dalle vicende individuali.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Danny sono ovviamente d'accordo sul fatto che ognuno debba fare come crede, ma nessuno affermerà il contrario.
> Però non si può negare che i condizionamenti sono molteplici e contrastanti.
> In tempi passati, ma non lontani, l'Italia era molto diversificata culturalmente, socialmente ed economicamente, ma lo è tuttora. Se a Milano esistono diffusi asili nido pubblici e privati, la scuola dell'infanzia è frequentata da tutti i bambini e la scuola primaria è quasi totalmente a tempo pieno, mentre ci sono zone non solo dove non esistono nidi, ma una madre che volesse far pranzare il bambino fuori casa sarebbe considerata degenere, per cui le scuole per l'infanzia sono poche e frequentate per un tempo limitato e le scuole primarie non hanno richieste per il tempo pieno, è evidente che ciò che si richiede a una madre è diverso, ma nel contempo probabilmente le nuove aspettative nei confronti della realizzazione personale da parte delle donne fanno ritenere indispensabile sia lo studio sia l'impegno lavorativo. Immagino che una contraddizione di desideri sia presente sia in chi fa la scelta di avere figli, sia chi in chi non ne ha e anche nelle famiglie di origine.
> Non credo che ci sia una spinta in un solo senso.
> ...


condivido il tuo pensiero in generale..

per la mia questione, personalmente non ho minimamente pensato alla colpa nel ricordarlo a me. il sottotesto che ho individuato io è: "sti cazzi che non è manco un anno che stai con il tuo uomo, lui sembra normale, hai 33 anni, sbrigati."

questo è stato il succo del discorso. e mi sono chiesta - e ho pensato di condividere qui (forse sbagliando) - quanto poi i condizionamenti di natura, contesto sociale, aspettative familiari pesino nelle scelte.
tante volte anche qui si è parlato di questo, penso ad esempio a te quando dici "la scavolini "  (che mi fa morire )...cioè, "chi c'è c'è. ndo cojo cojo. ma mi DEVO sposare e DEVO figliare".

a prescindere dal fatto che su di me i condizionamenti pesano poco, e si è visto nelle mie scelte di vita, mi ha stupito il discorso fatto a me per un motivo:  io per me stessa medesima già penso di aver "corso troppo" ad esser andata a vivere col mio uomo pur standoci da poco tempo. penso di aver accelerato i tempi. ...non so se mi spiego. mi aspettavo di più, dal mio contorno, un "ma non è presto per convivere?" piuttosto che "ma che aspettate a fare un figlio?"
ma forse sono io che ho tempi biblici.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido il tuo pensiero in generale..
> 
> per la mia questione, personalmente non ho minimamente pensato alla colpa nel ricordarlo a me. il sottotesto che ho individuato io è: "*sti cazzi che non è manco un anno che stai con il tuo uomo, lui sembra normale, hai 33 anni, sbrigati."*
> 
> ...


Hai idea per quante donne sia fondamentale avere un figlio al punto di non dare importanza o quasi con chi lo fai?
Questo spiegherebbe quella frase.
Per me è la tristezza infinita ma non mi stupisce come ragionamento


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai idea per quante donne sia fondamentale avere un figlio al punto di non dare importanza o quasi con chi lo fai?
> Questo spiegherebbe quella frase.
> *Per me è la tristezza infinita ma non mi stupisce come ragionamento*


sul neretto concordo alla grande..

ma le mie amiche non ragionano così! almeno credo..ma sono fidanzate coi rispettivi mariti da 11 e 18 anni, quindi insomma c'hanno pensato n'anticchietta su  

probabilmente mi vedono talmente bene da dire "vai e sii felice"  il discorso è che io invece c'ho i tempi biblici e ragiono in modo molto diverso...e c'ho pure mille paure. tra cui la paura più grande e di dare a mio figlio un padre disgraziato...ma è tutta roba mia


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sul neretto concordo alla grande..
> 
> ma le mie amiche non ragionano così! almeno credo..ma sono fidanzate coi rispettivi mariti da 11 e 18 anni, quindi insomma c'hanno pensato n'anticchietta su
> 
> probabilmente mi vedono talmente bene da dire "vai e sii felice"  il discorso è che io invece c'ho i tempi biblici e ragiono in modo molto diverso...e c'ho pure mille paure. tra cui la paura più grande e di dare a mio figlio un padre disgraziato...ma è tutta roba mia


Più che roba tua è roba di una donna che fa una scelta importante e prima di farla pondera la cosa
Per quel che mi riguarda fai solo bene, farei la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> condivido il tuo pensiero in generale..
> 
> per la mia questione, personalmente non ho minimamente pensato alla colpa nel ricordarlo a me. il sottotesto che ho individuato io è: "sti cazzi che non è manco un anno che stai con il tuo uomo, lui sembra normale, hai 33 anni, sbrigati."
> 
> ...


Ma tu escludi per le amiche che te l'hanno detto che la Scavolini e il seguito non abbiano avuto un ruolo?
Io aggiungerei anche che il tuo virgolettato abbia avuto un peso perché quando si ha un figlio si percepisce la potenza creatrice che va oltre la relazione che l'ha generato e fa pensare che sia l'unica cosa che vale.
Ovviamente non è così però credo che di fronte anche alla fine di un matrimonio si pensi che i figli restino il meglio che si è fatto. Come nel film già citato più volte  "Peggy Sue si è sposata" ma anche come sento io o traspare da tante e tanti di noi. E anche Didone rimpiangeva di non aver avuto un bambino.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu escludi per le amiche che te l'hanno detto che la Scavolini e il seguito non abbiano avuto un ruolo?
> Io aggiungerei anche che il tuo virgolettato abbia avuto un peso* perché quando si ha un figlio si percepisce la potenza creatrice che va oltre la relazione che l'ha generato e fa pensare che sia l'unica cosa che vale.*
> Ovviamente non è così però credo che di fronte anche alla fine di un matrimonio si pensi che i figli restino il meglio che si è fatto. Come nel film già citato più volte  "Peggy Sue si è sposata" ma anche come sento io o traspare da tante e tanti di noi.


questo è un concetto che capisco ma non posso capire  lo capisco a livello cognitivo ma non posso "sentirlo" e comprenderlo appieno perchè non sono ancora mamma. comunque credo tu abbia ragione..


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che roba tua è roba di una donna che fa una scelta importante e prima di farla pondera la cosa
> Per quel che mi riguarda fai solo bene, farei la stessa cosa.


grazie, apprezzo molto. 

mi colpisce perchè mi rimprovero molto aspramente di aver "perso anni preziosi". e adesso comunque sento la necessità di prendere tempo.


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Danny sono ovviamente d'accordo sul fatto che ognuno debba fare come crede, ma nessuno affermerà il contrario.
> Però non si può negare *che i condizionamenti sono molteplici e contrastanti.*
> In tempi passati, ma non lontani, l'Italia era molto diversificata culturalmente, socialmente ed economicamente, ma lo è tuttora. Se a Milano esistono diffusi asili nido pubblici e privati, la scuola dell'infanzia è frequentata da tutti i bambini e la scuola primaria è quasi totalmente a tempo pieno, mentre ci sono zone non solo dove non esistono nidi, ma una madre che volesse far pranzare il bambino fuori casa sarebbe considerata degenere, per cui le scuole per l'infanzia sono poche e frequentate per un tempo limitato e le scuole primarie non hanno richieste per il tempo pieno, è evidente che ciò che si richiede a una madre è diverso, ma nel contempo probabilmente le nuove aspettative nei confronti della realizzazione personale da parte delle donne fanno ritenere indispensabile sia lo studio sia l'impegno lavorativo. Immagino che una contraddizione di desideri sia presente sia in chi fa la scelta di avere figli, sia chi in chi non ne ha e anche nelle famiglie di origine.
> *Non credo che ci sia una spinta in un solo senso.
> ...


No, assolutamente.
Credo proprio che oggi sia molto difficile avere la consapevolezza di quello che è meglio fare.
I condizionamenti avvengono anche in senso contrario, ovvero si rimandano figli a famiglia a una realizzazione di sé secondo schemi acquisiti, non frutto di una personale elaborazione.
D'altronde, non è facile capire cosa fare di sé quando le scelte sono tante e come dici tu contrastanti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie, apprezzo molto.
> 
> mi colpisce perchè mi rimprovero molto aspramente di aver "perso anni preziosi". e adesso comunque sento la necessità di prendere tempo.



Non è che le amiche percepiscano in te una prudenza che interpretano come bisogno di incoraggiamento?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> questo è un concetto che capisco ma non posso capire  lo capisco a livello cognitivo ma non posso "sentirlo" e comprenderlo appieno perchè non sono ancora mamma. comunque credo tu abbia ragione..


Io sono mamma e non lo comprendo appieno nemmeno io
Io non mi sono mai sentita di consigliare un figlio a nessuno proprio perchè credo che sia una cosa soggettiva e credo che si possa avere una relazione felice anche senza.
Sicuramente sono una di quelle che ancora si stupisce di come in molti casi i figli sono fatti con estrema "facilità"
Che poi oh magari crescono meglio dei miei che sono stati ampiamente pianificati.


----------



## georgemary (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> E ti pareva che ti andasse bene una cosa che dico
> 
> Non so dove abiti ma fatti un giro al sud e vedi chi fa figli prima dei 30 anni e poi ne riparliamo, ovviamente ci sono le dovute eccezioni ma tu un giro fattelo comunque.
> 
> Che molti laureati siano asini non lo metto in dubbio anzi concordo.


ma dove? Ormai non se ne fanno figli neanche qui, poi certo persistono i quartieri bassi dove già ancora a 14 fanno la fuitina. Ma qui ormai, io sono siciliana, dico non c'è nessuno ma proprio nessuno che non si iscrive all'università, e considerando che se si è in corso almeno arrivi a 25 anni alla laurea, poi non c'è lavoro ed emigri pure, figli non se ne fanno proprio. Se a 32 una donna fa il primo figlio è fortunata.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che le amiche percepiscano in te una prudenza che interpretano come bisogno di incoraggiamento?


forse sì. ma io veramente già penso di aver corso troppo ad andare a convivere....per come sono fatta io è stata un decisione impulsiva, dettata dal "sentimento" e non dalla "ragione". forse come dice [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION] a cercare di tenere tutto sotto controllo e fare tutto bene ci si ammala


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono mamma e non lo comprendo appieno nemmeno io
> Io non mi sono mai sentita di consigliare un figlio a nessuno proprio perchè credo che sia una cosa soggettiva e credo che si possa avere una relazione felice anche senza.
> *Sicuramente sono una di quelle che ancora si stupisce di come in molti casi i figli sono fatti con estrema "facilità*"
> Che poi oh magari crescono meglio dei miei che sono stati ampiamente pianificati.


idem...


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che le amiche percepiscano in te una *prudenza* che interpretano come bisogno di incoraggiamento?


Io percepisco ansia, o timore, negli interventi.
La reazione infastidita è tipica di quando si va a toccare un nervo scoperto.
Comunque le stesse frasi le dicevano anche a noi molti anni fa.
Ora posso dire che avevano ragione, in qualche maniera, ma all'epoca non ascoltavamo nessuno.
Abbiamo aspettato troppo e nel frattempo il tempo si è fatto sentire.
Abbiamo perso due nonni e la possibilità di fare un secondo, e forse quella di diventare nonni a nostra volta.
All'epoca avevo sottovalutato quanto queste cose sarebbero un giorno diventate importanti.
D'altronde solo diventando genitori si capisce cosa vuol dire essere genitori.
Prima ero figlio.


----------



## Nicka (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie, apprezzo molto.
> 
> mi colpisce perchè mi rimprovero molto aspramente di aver "perso anni preziosi". e adesso comunque sento la necessità di prendere tempo.


Tu non hai perso proprio un bel nulla.
Hai vissuto un'esperienza che è la tua e solo tu sai cosa ti ha lasciato, come ti ha cambiata e cosa ti ha tolto (non anni e tempo, ma spensieratezza). 
Non hai paura, non hai timori, non sei nemmeno ansiosa in questo frangente, hai semplicemente bisogno di tempo perché la tua coppia è giovane e in fase di rodaggio e siamo in un'età che ci regala la consapevolezza. Fare figli a 20 anni è molto più semplice, la nostra generazione invece pensa un po' di più... E grazie a Dio.
Non farti venire le paranoie sull'aver perso tempo, su quello che ti dicono, sui condizionamenti... Hai una testa che funziona e ragiona. C'è chi i figli li fa a cazzo e chi ci pensa, tu pensi. Mi sembra un'ottima cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non hai perso proprio un bel nulla.
> Hai vissuto un'esperienza che è la tua e solo tu sai cosa ti ha lasciato, come ti ha cambiata e cosa ti ha tolto (non anni e tempo, ma spensieratezza).
> Non hai paura, non hai timori, non sei nemmeno ansiosa in questo frangente, hai semplicemente bisogno di tempo perché la tua coppia è giovane e in fase di rodaggio e siamo in un'età che ci regala la consapevolezza. Fare figli a 20 anni è molto più semplice, la nostra generazione invece pensa un po' di più... E grazie a Dio.
> Non farti venire le paranoie sull'aver perso tempo, su quello che ti dicono, sui condizionamenti... Hai una testa che funziona e ragiona. C'è chi i figli li fa a cazzo e chi ci pensa, tu pensi. Mi sembra un'ottima cosa.


quoto


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io percepisco *ansia, o timore*, negli interventi.
> La reazione infastidita è tipica di quando si va a toccare un nervo scoperto.
> Comunque le stesse frasi le dicevano anche a noi molti anni fa.
> Ora posso dire che avevano ragione, in qualche maniera, ma all'epoca non ascoltavamo nessuno.
> ...


:up:

il nervo scoperto è che mi colpevolizzo molto di aver perso un sacco di anni con una persona che mi ha fatto tanto male e non mi posso nemmeno autogiustificare dicendo che "non lo sapevo" perchè lui si è rivelato essere violento (anche solo verbalmente) e antagonista dall'inizio. quindi non ho scuse, se non che ero più piccola, molto innamorata etc etc. e lo so che ognuno di noi è il prodotto delle esperienze anche sbagliate e che si cresce con "gli schiaffoni" e non nella bambagia, sono sicuramente maturata e ho anche avuto la possibilità di vederMI nei miei lati "fragili" e ho acquisito consapevolezza. 
MA forse superficialmente, forse "infantilmente", rimpiango che il mio lui attuale non sia arrivato prima e di avere i tempi stretti dalla natura.

ecco forse così mi sono spiegata. per questo dico che è tutta roba mia e l'ho portato qui. perchè mi è utile per vedermi


----------



## georgemary (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> forse sì. ma io veramente già penso di aver corso troppo ad andare a convivere....per come sono fatta io è stata un decisione impulsiva, dettata dal "sentimento" e non dalla "ragione". forse come dice @_Spot_ a cercare di tenere tutto sotto controllo e fare tutto bene ci si ammala


molte arrivate alla tua età hanno l'orologio biologico che corre all'impazzata, fanno figli con chiunque, diventa per loro importante essere mamma e il ticchettio dell'orologio le rende frenetiche.
Fai bene ad aspettare per me. Se la tua relazione invece fosse stabile da un bel pò etc, da amica anche io ti consiglierei di fare un figlio a questa età, perchè concordo con Danny, il tempo scorre.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non hai perso proprio un bel nulla.
> Hai vissuto un'esperienza che è la tua e solo tu sai cosa ti ha lasciato, come ti ha cambiata e cosa ti ha tolto (non anni e tempo, ma spensieratezza).
> Non hai paura, non hai timori, non sei nemmeno ansiosa in questo frangente, hai semplicemente bisogno di tempo perché la tua coppia è giovane e in fase di rodaggio e siamo in un'età che ci regala la consapevolezza. Fare figli a 20 anni è molto più semplice, la nostra generazione invece pensa un po' di più... E grazie a Dio.
> *Non farti venire le paranoie sull'aver perso tempo*, su quello che ti dicono, sui condizionamenti... Hai una testa che funziona e ragiona. C'è chi i figli li fa a cazzo e chi ci pensa, tu pensi. Mi sembra un'ottima cosa.


ecco :rotfl: tana per me. leggi la risposta a Danny.. hai colto, è esattamente questo il mio problema.


----------



## Nicka (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco :rotfl: tana per me. leggi la risposta a Danny.. hai colto, è esattamente questo il mio problema.


Non l'hai perso, l'hai vissuto. 
È diverso, guarda la cosa in un'altra ottica...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> il nervo scoperto è che mi colpevolizzo molto di aver perso un sacco di anni con una persona che mi ha fatto tanto male e non mi posso nemmeno autogiustificare dicendo che "non lo sapevo" perchè lui si è rivelato essere violento (anche solo verbalmente) e antagonista dall'inizio. quindi non ho scuse, se non che ero più piccola, molto innamorata etc etc. e lo so che ognuno di noi è il prodotto delle esperienze anche sbagliate e che si cresce con "gli schiaffoni" e non nella bambagia, sono sicuramente maturata e ho anche avuto la possibilità di vederMI nei miei lati "fragili" e ho acquisito consapevolezza.
> MA forse superficialmente, forse "infantilmente", rimpiango che il mio lui attuale non sia arrivato prima e di avere i tempi stretti dalla natura.
> ...


E fortuna che eri un tipo chiuso!
:abbraccio:


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non l'hai perso, l'hai vissuto.
> È diverso, guarda la cosa in un'altra ottica...


non sempre ci riesco...non sempre. quando poi si inizia a parlare di matrimonio e figli, non ci riesco per niente..


----------



## Nicka (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non sempre ci riesco...non sempre. quando poi si inizia a parlare di matrimonio e figli, non ci riesco per niente..


Lo so...ma tu oggi hai un'altra vita... E sii felice di questo...


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E fortuna che eri un tipo chiuso!
> :abbraccio:


mi prendo tutto l'abbraccio e te lo restituisco!

ma non sono chiusa...anzi. parlare e buttare fuori è stato l'unico modo per vedermi e capirci qualcosa!


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> il nervo scoperto è che mi colpevolizzo molto di aver perso un sacco di anni con una persona che mi ha fatto tanto male e non mi posso nemmeno autogiustificare dicendo che "non lo sapevo" perchè lui si è rivelato essere violento (anche solo verbalmente) e antagonista dall'inizio. quindi non ho scuse, se non che ero più piccola, molto innamorata etc etc. e lo so che ognuno di noi è il prodotto delle esperienze anche sbagliate e che si cresce con "gli schiaffoni" e non nella bambagia, sono sicuramente maturata e ho anche avuto la possibilità di vederMI nei miei lati "fragili" e ho acquisito consapevolezza.
> MA forse superficialmente, forse "infantilmente", rimpiango che il mio lui attuale non sia arrivato prima e di avere i tempi stretti dalla natura.
> ...



Questa persona con cui vivi ora non è nè sarà mai come il tuo precedente uomo, ma è comprensibile la tua ansia: un anno è poco per lasciarsi alle spalle quel passato, almeno in termini di paure.
Forse tra un anno avrai meno timori.
Vivi questo periodo senza ansie e goditi le gioie dell'essere coppia.
Mia moglie aveva 35 anni quando è nata nostra figlia.
Nella vita purtroppo le cose non sempre vanno dritte.
Ma si arriva, prima o poi, comunque, se lo si vuole.
PS Ho una mia amica incinta adesso, a 35 anni. Lui ne ha 52.
Vedi tu.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Lo so...ma tu oggi hai un'altra vita... E sii felice di questo...


:bacissimo: meno male che mi sopporti


----------



## bettypage (10 Maggio 2016)

Per quanto mi riguarda diventare mamma mi è sempre interessato, alle mie condizioni. vero è che più si avvicinava la condizione ideale e più mi sentivo inadeguata e così in entrambe le volte è bastato un massi proviamo e la natura ha fatto il suo corso.quello che voglio dire è che un figlio è auspicabile desiderarlo ma che razionalizzando troppo si ha paura di avere. Ho cominciato ad avere paura già nel corso della gravidanza, sei responsabile di una creatura e ogni tua decisione ricadrà su di lei e così sarà per sempre. La scelta del ginecolog, dell'ospedale, del del tipo di parto dell'allattamento,vaccinarlo, l'alimentazione..sono tutte domande che ci si pone sapendo di non avere la verità ma si sbaglierà in buona fede. È un amore totalizzante che ti da una forza sovraumana.
Tornando a Ban, non puoi certo colpevolizzarti se le vicissitudini della tua vita ti hanno portato solo ora a cominciare a pensarci


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> il nervo scoperto è che mi colpevolizzo molto di aver perso un sacco di anni con una persona che mi ha fatto tanto male e non mi posso nemmeno autogiustificare dicendo che "non lo sapevo" perchè lui si è rivelato essere violento (anche solo verbalmente) e antagonista dall'inizio. quindi non ho scuse, se non che ero più piccola, molto innamorata etc etc. e lo so che ognuno di noi è il prodotto delle esperienze anche sbagliate e che si cresce con "gli schiaffoni" e non nella bambagia, sono sicuramente maturata e ho anche avuto la possibilità di vederMI nei miei lati "fragili" e ho acquisito consapevolezza.
> MA forse superficialmente, forse "infantilmente", rimpiango che il mio lui attuale non sia arrivato prima e di avere i tempi stretti dalla natura.
> ...



Anch'io ho pensato per lungo tempo di aver sprecato ben vent'anni della mia vita col mio ex marito, di averli buttati nella spazzatura, prima di rendermi conto che non sarei quella che sono se non li avessi vissuti esattamente come sono stati. Sarà una riflessione banalissima ma sono convinta che erano necessari; a volte mi darei pugni in testa per averli consentiti, altre mi faccio tenerezza e mi giustifico, ma l'unica cosa certa è quella che vedo adesso allo specchio. 
Sei giovanissima, bella e speciale e hai un Uomo al tuo fianco; i tempi non sono stretti, viviti la tua storia d'amore e quando vorrete essere in tre lo capirete subito, e sarà bellissimo


----------



## Spot (10 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non hai perso proprio un bel nulla.
> Hai vissuto un'esperienza che è la tua e solo tu sai cosa ti ha lasciato, come ti ha cambiata e cosa ti ha tolto (non anni e tempo, ma spensieratezza).
> Non hai paura, non hai timori, non sei nemmeno ansiosa in questo frangente, hai semplicemente bisogno di tempo perché la tua coppia è giovane e in fase di rodaggio e siamo in un'età che ci regala la consapevolezza. Fare figli a 20 anni è molto più semplice, la nostra generazione invece pensa un po' di più... E grazie a Dio.
> Non farti venire le paranoie sull'aver perso tempo, su quello che ti dicono, sui condizionamenti... Hai una testa che funziona e ragiona. C'è chi i figli li fa a cazzo e chi ci pensa, tu pensi. Mi sembra un'ottima cosa.



Bella Nickù.
Vero tutto.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Anch'io ho pensato per lungo tempo di aver sprecato ben vent'anni della mia vita col mio ex marito, di averli buttati nella spazzatura, prima di rendermi conto che non sarei quella che sono se non li avessi vissuti esattamente come sono stati. Sarà una riflessione banalissima ma sono convinta che erano necessari; a volte mi darei pugni in testa per averli consentiti, altre mi faccio tenerezza e mi giustifico, ma l'unica cosa certa è quella che vedo adesso allo specchio.
> Sei giovanissima, bella e speciale e hai un Uomo al tuo fianco; i tempi non sono stretti, viviti la tua storia d'amore e quando vorrete essere in tre lo capirete subito, e sarà bellissimo


grazie Mary...quanto sei carina :inlove:


----------



## Ridosola (10 Maggio 2016)

Per mia personale esperienza posso affermare che l'anagrafica c'entra poco! Nel senso che il problema non è che stai invecchiando, è che in generale ci si aspetta che segui un certo percorso! Se sei single ti devi trovare un fidanzato, se sei fidanzata ti devi sistemare, se sei sistemata devi procreare!
Io mi sono sposata a 23 anni e passato il primo mese di matrimonio sono iniziate le domande sui figli..come se non ci fosse altro scopo nella vita! Io in genere rispondo con un gran sorriso, palesemente forzato, che cela un magnifico: "ma fatti un pò di cazzi tuoi!"


----------



## Ross (10 Maggio 2016)

Ridosola ha detto:


> Per mia personale esperienza posso affermare che l'anagrafica c'entra poco! Nel senso che il problema non è che stai invecchiando, è che in generale ci si aspetta che segui un certo percorso! Se sei single ti devi trovare un fidanzato, se sei fidanzata ti devi sistemare, se sei sistemata devi procreare!
> Io mi sono sposata a 23 anni e passato il primo mese di matrimonio sono iniziate le domande sui figli..come se non ci fosse altro scopo nella vita! Io in genere rispondo con un gran sorriso, palesemente forzato, che cela un magnifico: *"ma fatti un pò di cazzi tuoi!"*


Dovrebbe essere alla base di ogni conversazione sull'argomento... :up:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2016)

fermo restando che ognuno ha il diritto di vivere la vita che si sceglie come crede e nessuno può sindacare,
pragmaticamente il discorso rimane reale e concreto: biologicamente ci sono dei tempi precisi .
in più aggiungo quello che di base credo abbia detto brunetta in un post : se hai figli e provi quest'amore che ti scoppia il cuore ti pare incredibile che ci sia chi voglia rinunciare a questo.
aggiungo che non riuscirei a contare le mille volte che nella vita e nel forum ho letto dichiarazioni sprezzanti sulla maternità rivedute e rivoltate una volta partorito.
io sono una persona decisamente ambiziosa nel lavoro e  in genere....ma senza mia figlia non sarei mai arrivata all'essenza di quello che per me è la vita e ringrazio sempre il destino che mi ha fatto fare la pazzia di averla così giovane .
soprattutto in questo periodo mi sto godendo questo meraviglioso rapporto da donna a donna ....ed ora lei si trova con mille amiche che hanno già partorito e si sta interrogando ....con mille priorità di lavoro e casa.
con serenità farà quello che vorrà e potrà in accordo con il suo compagno, nel caso sono pronta a vivere un altro tipo di esperienza di doppia maternità


----------



## Falcor (10 Maggio 2016)

georgemary ha detto:


> ma dove? Ormai non se ne fanno figli neanche qui, poi certo persistono i quartieri bassi dove già ancora a 14 fanno la fuitina. Ma qui ormai, io sono siciliana, dico non c'è nessuno ma proprio nessuno che non si iscrive all'università, e considerando che se si è in corso almeno arrivi a 25 anni alla laurea, poi non c'è lavoro ed emigri pure, figli non se ne fanno proprio. Se a 32 una donna fa il primo figlio è fortunata.


Ma infatti stai dicendo la mia stessa cosa, figli sotto i 30 non se ne fanno e chi li fa spesso, ma ovviamente non sempre, li fa per le motivazioni su citate


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> il nervo scoperto è che mi colpevolizzo molto di aver perso un sacco di anni con una persona che mi ha fatto tanto male e non mi posso nemmeno autogiustificare dicendo che "non lo sapevo" perchè lui si è rivelato essere violento (anche solo verbalmente) e antagonista dall'inizio. quindi non ho scuse, se non che ero più piccola, molto innamorata etc etc. e lo so che ognuno di noi è il prodotto delle esperienze anche sbagliate e che si cresce con "gli schiaffoni" e non nella bambagia, sono sicuramente maturata e ho anche avuto la possibilità di vederMI nei miei lati "fragili" e ho acquisito consapevolezza.
> *MA forse superficialmente, forse "infantilmente", rimpiango che il mio lui attuale non sia arrivato prima e di avere i tempi stretti dalla natura.
> ...


Ti capisco bene, però è un pensiero che normalmente capita un po' a tutti di fare ogni tanto  come si dice, non si nasce imparati... e vale in tutte le cose, anche nei rapporti sentimentali. Devi anzi essere consapevole che da quello che hai vissuto hai saputo trarre insegnamenti che spesso tante persone non sanno fare propri, continuando a commettere gli stessi errori. Imparare dai propri errori non è affatto così scontato, e tu l'hai fatto.


----------



## banshee (10 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ti capisco bene, però è un pensiero che normalmente capita un po' a tutti di fare ogni tanto  come si dice, non si nasce imparati... e vale in tutte le cose, anche nei rapporti sentimentali. *Devi anzi essere consapevole che da quello che hai vissuto hai saputo trarre insegnamenti che spesso tante persone non sanno fare propri, continuando a commettere gli stessi errori. Imparare dai propri errori non è affatto così scontato, e tu l'hai fatto*.


è vero, e lo sono...e ne sono anche contenta, credimi. ma poi lo sai, ne abbiamo parlato anche troppo 

però..c'è un però. sulle tematiche matrimonio/figli vorrei avere un filo di quell'allegra inconsapevolezza che ti fa buttare avanti il cuore e poi vai tu con la testa, che non ho. non tanto magari.


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fermo restando che ognuno ha il diritto di vivere la vita che si sceglie come crede e nessuno può sindacare,
> pragmaticamente il discorso rimane reale e concreto: biologicamente ci sono dei tempi precisi .
> in più aggiungo quello che di base credo abbia detto brunetta in un post : se hai figli e provi quest'amore che ti scoppia il cuore ti pare incredibile che ci sia chi voglia rinunciare a questo.
> aggiungo che non riuscirei a contare le mille volte che nella vita* e nel forum ho letto dichiarazioni sprezzanti sulla maternità rivedute e rivoltate una volta partorito.*
> ...


Essendo uomo posso solo provare ad immaginare la "completezza" che può dare la maternità ad una donna, mi sembra difficile che qualcuna possa addirittura fare dichiarazioni sprezzanti su di essa.


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è vero, e lo sono...e ne sono anche contenta, credimi. ma poi lo sai, ne abbiamo parlato anche troppo
> 
> però.*.c'è un però. sulle tematiche matrimonio/figli vorrei avere un filo di quell'allegra inconsapevolezza che ti fa buttare avanti il cuore *e poi vai tu con la testa, che non ho. non tanto magari.


si hai ragione... anche io alla fine mi sono buttato, nonostante la paura... ti capisco bene. Alla fine bisogna fare il "salto" 
Oggi, anche per quello che ci circonda (e in questo metto anche il modo di pensare), è più difficile di prima.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Essendo uomo posso solo provare ad immaginare la "completezza" che può dare la maternità ad una donna, mi sembra difficile che qualcuna possa addirittura fare dichiarazioni sprezzanti su di essa.


succede forse anche in risposta a quello che a volte sembra un'esagerata pressione sociale


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> succede forse anche in risposta a quello che a volte sembra un'esagerata pressione sociale


può darsi... un modo sbagliato di rispondere ad una pressione sbagliata.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> può darsi... un modo sbagliato di rispondere ad una pressione sbagliata.


sì, al solito gli eccessi eccedono


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, al solito gli eccessi eccedono


la virtù sta nel mezzo


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti stai dicendo la mia stessa cosa, *figli sotto i 30* non se ne fanno e chi li fa spesso, ma ovviamente non sempre, li fa per le motivazioni su citate


E' di ieri la notizia che una mia amica di 26 aspetta un bambino.
Coppia felice, entrambi.
E non è certo l'unica tra le persone che conosco ad aspettare un figlio sotto i 30.
Non generalizziamo...


----------



## Falcor (10 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' di ieri la notizia che una mia amica di 26 aspetta un bambino.
> Coppia felice, entrambi.
> E non è certo l'unica tra le persone che conosco ad aspettare un figlio sotto i 30.
> Non generalizziamo...


Ma perché sono infelice nell'esprimermi!?! Ma ovvio che esistono le eccezioni. Mica ho detto che c'è una legge biologica che blocca le tube prima dei 30 anni. Ma che ormai sotto i 30 anni son in pochi a scegliere di far figli, per una serie di svariati motivi. Io non parlo mai per assolutismi ma per forza volete mettermeli in bocca


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma perché sono infelice nell'esprimermi!?! Ma ovvio che esistono le eccezioni. Mica ho detto che c'è una legge biologica che blocca le tube prima dei 30 anni. Ma che ormai sotto i 30 anni son in pochi a scegliere di far figli, per una serie di svariati motivi. Io non parlo mai per assolutismi ma per forza volete mettermeli in bocca


è un po' una scelta obbligata tra studio , lavoro e casa


----------



## danny (10 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma perché sono infelice nell'esprimermi!?! Ma ovvio che esistono le eccezioni. Mica ho detto che c'è una legge biologica che blocca le tube prima dei 30 anni. *Ma che ormai sotto i 30 anni son in pochi a scegliere di far figli, per una serie di svariati motivi.* Io non parlo mai per assolutismi ma per forza volete mettermeli in bocca





Minerva ha detto:


> è un po' una *scelta obbligata* tra studio , lavoro e casa


O forse un condizionamento.
Il fatto è che per molti i figli o la famiglia non sono più una priorità.
Prima viene "altro". Poi alla fine si decide che è arrivato il tempo _anche_ per i figli.
L'altro sono tutta una serie di svariati motivi, come ha detto Falcor.
E non è una novità, questo stato di cose.
Già nella mia generazione conto non poche persone che hanno avuto figli tardi, come noi, e anche coppie che hanno deciso di non averne.
Se devo avanzare un'ipotesi generica sulla base di quello che ho visto e conosciuto, a una maggior scolarità e un maggior benessere economico (o a aspettative in tal senso) corrisponde una ritardata maternità. 
Nella zona dove abito io, a carattere popolare, noi siamo la coppia di genitori più anziana, per esempio.
Esistono anche nonni cinquantenni. 
Addurre le motivazioni alla precarietà del lavoro manifesta una contraddizione: ho diverse conoscenze straniere che pur lavorando in nero o avendo lavori tutto sommato precari e dal reddito misero hanno scelto la maternità in età in cui noi facciamo ancora il letto ai nostri figli. E d'altronde, anche quando mia moglie è rimasta incinta, lei lavorava in nero. 
Sarebbe interessante ragionare anche su questi condizionamenti, che ci inducono ad aver paura di diventare genitori.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2016)

non avrei mai voluto usare l'espressione ma ...ai miei tempi unhappy è successo che io , in preda ad un delirio amoroso (che dura poi a tutt'oggi) ho deciso che dovevo fa radicare nel mio utero questa cosa così grande .
non mi sarei laureata comunque ma solo diplomata e contemporaneamente ho iniziato un'attività con mio marito portandola avanti da subito compresa gravidanza e allattamento .mio marito (allora compagno per una decina di anni) aveva già una casa e dall'oggi al domani mi sono trasferita da lui .
avevo 23 anni , lavoravo dai 15 e pensavo di essere trasgressivissima ma l'incontro mi troncò la carriera di cattiva ragazza 
ci siamo sposati molto dopo con mia figlia in mezzo che rispondeva per noi:singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (10 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> non avrei mai voluto usare l'espressione ma ...ai miei tempi unhappy è successo che io ,* in preda ad un delirio amoroso (che dura poi a tutt'oggi)* ho deciso che dovevo fa radicare nel mio utero questa cosa così grande .
> non mi sarei laureata comunque ma solo diplomata e contemporaneamente ho iniziato un'attività con mio marito portandola avanti da subito compresa gravidanza e allattamento .mio marito (allora compagno per una decina di anni) aveva già una casa e dall'oggi al domani mi sono trasferita da lui .
> avevo 23 anni , lavoravo dai 15 e pensavo di essere trasgressivissima ma l'incontro mi troncò la carriera di cattiva ragazza
> ci siamo sposati molto dopo con mia figlia in mezzo che rispondeva per noi:singleeye:


bello!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fermo restando che ognuno ha il diritto di vivere la vita che si sceglie come crede e nessuno può sindacare,
> pragmaticamente il discorso rimane reale e concreto: biologicamente ci sono dei tempi precisi .
> in più aggiungo quello che di base credo abbia detto brunetta in un post :* se hai figli e provi quest'amore che ti scoppia il cuore ti pare incredibile che ci sia chi voglia rinunciare a questo.*
> aggiungo che non riuscirei a contare le mille volte che nella vita e nel forum ho letto dichiarazioni sprezzanti sulla maternità rivedute e rivoltate una volta partorito.
> ...


a me per niente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (10 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> è vero, e lo sono...e ne sono anche contenta, credimi. ma poi lo sai, ne abbiamo parlato anche troppo
> 
> però..c'è un però. sulle tematiche matrimonio/figli *vorrei avere un filo di quell'allegra inconsapevolezza che ti fa buttare avanti il cuore e poi vai tu con la testa*, che non ho. non tanto magari.



molti figli non sono nati così, anzi.
come hanno testimoniato alcuni si è trattato spesso di scelte pianificate, più o meno ampiamente.

quello che mi fa specie è che a questa pianificazione si associa spesso un maggior amore e una maggior cura per i figli, quando in realtà si tratta solo di una maggior aderenza alle proprie esigenze.
per fortuna la vita continua a smentirci proprio in nome di quella forza creatrice di cui parlava brunetta.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> molti figli non sono nati così, anzi.
> come hanno testimoniato alcuni si è trattato spesso di scelte pianificate, più o meno ampiamente.
> 
> *quello che mi fa specie è che a questa pianificazione si associa spesso un maggior amore e una maggior cura per i figli, quando in realtà si tratta solo di una maggior aderenza alle proprie esigenze.*
> per fortuna la vita continua a smentirci proprio in nome di quella forza creatrice di cui parlava brunetta.


Per me no. Maggior amore e cura assolutamente no.
Nel mio caso non credo di essere una madre migliore di chi ha avuto figli senza pensarci troppo o casualmente. 
Semplicemente è un modo di agire il mio diverso, ma sono così in tutte le scelte che faccio quindi sicuramente è parte del mio carattere più che una cosa legata ai figli.
Più che alle mie esigenze io ho pensato a quello che secondo me era il bene della nuova creatura. Ma appunto secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> molti figli non sono nati così, anzi.
> come hanno testimoniato alcuni si è trattato spesso di scelte pianificate, più o meno ampiamente.
> 
> quello che mi fa specie è che a questa pianificazione si associa spesso un maggior amore e una maggior cura per i figli, quando in realtà si tratta solo di una maggior aderenza alle proprie esigenze.
> per fortuna* la vita continua a smentirci proprio in nome di quella forza creatrice *di cui parlava brunetta.


vero


----------



## Ross (10 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> molti figli non sono nati così, anzi.
> come hanno testimoniato alcuni si è trattato spesso di scelte pianificate, più o meno ampiamente.
> 
> quello che mi fa specie è che a questa pianificazione si associa spesso un maggior amore e una maggior cura per i figli, quando in realtà si tratta solo di una maggior aderenza alle proprie esigenze.
> per fortuna la vita continua a smentirci proprio in nome di quella forza creatrice di cui parlava brunetta.


Quoto e sottoscrivo!


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> molti figli non sono nati così, anzi.
> come hanno testimoniato alcuni si è trattato spesso di scelte pianificate, più o meno ampiamente.
> 
> quello che mi fa specie è che a questa pianificazione si associa spesso un maggior amore e una maggior cura per i figli, quando in realtà si tratta solo di una maggior aderenza alle proprie esigenze.
> per fortuna la vita continua a smentirci proprio in nome di quella forza creatrice di cui parlava brunetta.


Hai centrato un punto essenziale per la discussione: aderenza alle proprie esigenze. Partiamo da questo.


----------



## georgemary (11 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma infatti stai dicendo la mia stessa cosa, figli sotto i 30 non se ne fanno e chi li fa spesso, ma ovviamente non sempre, li fa per le motivazioni su citate


probabilmente ho interpretato male la tua risposta, avevo capito che dicevi il contrario


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

Per quel poco che ho letto pare che la nascita di un figlio trasformi le persone super-easy,gentili e intelligenti in Mostri nevrotici,egocentrici,strafottenti degli amici e asociali....Mentre tutte quelle che "sgravano"(perche negli ambienti a cui si fa riferimento si usa questo termine) prima dei 30 son tutte nullafacenti,mantenute,ignoranti con IQ al di sotto del 70 e il cui unico scopo è quello di accoppiarsi,sgravare e via così....Io invece provo ammirazione anche per le donne che son riuscite a fare figli a 20 anni,son riuscite ad associare un attivita lavorativa o semplicemente gestire una casa(fare la casalinga è comunque un lavoro) e crescere i propri pargoli in maniera serena....Non ci sono regole da rispettare,ognuno ha le proprie ma rispetto per tutti.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Per quel poco che ho letto pare che la nascita di un figlio trasformi le persone super-easy,gentili e intelligenti in Mostri nevrotici,egocentrici,strafottenti degli amici e asociali....Mentre tutte quelle che "sgravano"(perche negli ambienti a cui si fa riferimento si usa questo termine) prima dei 30 son tutte nullafacenti,mantenute,ignoranti con IQ al di sotto del 70 e il cui unico scopo è quello di accoppiarsi,sgravare e via così....*Io invece provo ammirazione anche per le donne che son riuscite a fare figli a 20 anni,son riuscite ad associare un attivita lavorativa o semplicemente gestire una casa(fare la casalinga è comunque un lavoro) e crescere i propri pargoli in maniera serena....*Non ci sono regole da rispettare*,ognuno ha le proprie ma rispetto per tutti.


Siamo cambiati moltissimo negli ultimi decenni.
Un tempo ad essere pesantemente criticata era la donna che non faceva figli o che non trovava "marito" a una certa età (di solito 30). Per lei si era coniato il sostantivo "zitella", privo di corrispondenza per la parte maschile.
Ora la situazione si è ribaltata e quello che tu sottolinei nel neretto sono parole frutto di una mentalità abbastanza diffusa da anni e che funge ugualmente da condizionamento sociale.
Quel tuo neretto sulle regole: siamo veramente liberi nelle nostre scelte oppure questi sono condizionamenti che diventano regole che applichiamo senza averne consapevolezza?


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...



La classica frase fatta di chi non ha granchè da dire. Fottitene.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Siamo cambiati moltissimo negli ultimi decenni.
> Un tempo ad essere pesantemente criticata era la donna che non faceva figli o che non trovava "marito" a una certa età (di solito 30). Per lei si era coniato il sostantivo "zitella", privo di corrispondenza per la parte maschile.
> Ora la situazione si è ribaltata e quello che tu sottolinei nel neretto sono parole frutto di una mentalità abbastanza diffusa da anni e che funge ugualmente da condizionamento sociale.
> Quel tuo neretto sulle regole: siamo veramente liberi nelle nostre scelte oppure questi sono condizionamenti che diventano regole che applichiamo senza averne consapevolezza?


Ma i condizionamenti ci sono sempre danny perfino sul paio di scarpe da comprare e sul modo di vestirsi....Anche sulla cosa piu stupida e semplice.E le critiche ci sono sempre.Appena nato il primo figlio uscivo poco "tuo marito ti ha chiuso in casa vero?Eh no devi uscire,iscriverti in palestra,ritrovare la forma....Cosi si fa oggi".Quando ho ripreso ad uscire "macche,stai tutto il giorno fuori?".Poi "non sembri curata coi capelli al naturale ed acqua e sapone" per sentirmi dire in seguito "questa tonalita di rosso non si addice ad una donna della tua eta".Questi esempi per dirti che ci sta sempre chi critica in un modo o nel altro,che impone dei condizionamenti anche nelle cose piu sceme in base a eta,sesso,modo di vivere...Dipende da noi fregarcene e vivere in base a come noi desideriamo.Io prima mi facevo condizionare tanto dal opinione degli altri,mi irritavano molto i consigli non richiesti e ci rimanevo male perche non avevo mai la risposta pronta.Da un paio di anni ho cominciato a fregarmene....Ognuno si facesse i cavoli suoi.E ovviamente vale anche per me.


----------



## danny (11 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma i condizionamenti ci sono sempre danny perfino sul paio di scarpe da comprare e sul modo di vestirsi....Anche sulla cosa piu stupida e semplice.E le critiche ci sono sempre.Appena nato il primo figlio uscivo poco "tuo marito ti ha chiuso in casa vero?Eh no devi uscire,iscriverti in palestra,ritrovare la forma....Cosi si fa oggi".Quando ho ripreso ad uscire "macche,stai tutto il giorno fuori?".Poi "non sembri curata coi capelli al naturale ed acqua e sapone" per sentirmi dire in seguito "questa tonalita di rosso non si addice ad una donna della tua eta".Questi esempi per dirti che ci sta sempre chi critica in un modo o nel altro,che impone dei condizionamenti anche nelle cose piu sceme in base a eta,sesso,modo di vivere...Dipende da noi fregarcene e vivere in base a come noi desideriamo.Io prima mi facevo condizionare tanto dal opinione degli altri,mi irritavano molto i consigli non richiesti e ci rimanevo male perche non avevo mai la risposta pronta.Da un paio di anni ho cominciato a fregarmene....Ognuno si facesse i cavoli suoi.


Sulle persone siamo d'accordo, io mi riferisco però ai condizionamenti sociali.
I modelli di riferimento sono cambiati. 
Noi li applichiamo probabilmente senza neppure accorgercene.


----------



## Eratò (11 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sulle persone siamo d'accordo, io mi riferisco però ai condizionamenti sociali.
> I modelli di riferimento sono cambiati.
> Noi li applichiamo probabilmente senza neppure accorgercene.


Ma i modelli di riferimento li stabiliscono le persone.Per me modelli di riferimento non dovrebbero neanche esistere....Basterebbe rispettare per davvero le diversita.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma i modelli di riferimento li stabiliscono le persone.Per me modelli di riferimento non dovrebbero neanche esistere....*Basterebbe rispettare per davvero le diversita*.


che bella cosa che hai scritto.

concordo!


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


Son stati troppo buoni... tra noi uomini, se una donna a 30 anni non è sposata o mamma, si pensa subito male.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Son stati troppo buoni... tra noi uomini, se una donna a 30 anni non è sposata o mamma, si pensa subito male.


mi sono separata dal mio ex compagno che mi ha usato violenza a 31 anni.

a 32 ho incontrato il mio nuovo.

sicuro siano stati troppo buoni e in realtà non sono sposata e mamma perchè c'è da pensare male? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Kid ha detto:


> Son stati troppo buoni... tra noi uomini, se una donna a 30 anni non è sposata o mamma, si pensa subito male.


Infatti noi uomini de donne non capimo mai un cazzo....!Sor kid buona sera.


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mi sono separata dal mio ex compagno che mi ha usato violenza a 31 anni.
> 
> a 32 ho incontrato il mio nuovo.
> 
> sicuro siano stati troppo buoni e in realtà non sono sposata e mamma perchè c'è da pensare male? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Era ironica la mia risposta... anche se concordo nel dire che se una donna trentenne non è accoppiata o mamma, qualche domanda me la pongo.

Chiaro che il tuo è un caso estremo a cui questa regola non calza.


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti *noi uomini de donne non capimo mai un cazzo*....!Sor kid buona sera.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: bentornato mastro oscuro..


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: bentornato mastro oscuro..


Eccomi,buona sera.Novità?notizie?cazzi al culo?gossip?ampolle scoppiate?


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Era ironica la mia risposta... anche se concordo nel dire che se una donna trentenne non è accoppiata o mamma, qualche domanda me la pongo.
> 
> Chiaro che il tuo è un caso estremo a cui questa regola non calza.



perchè? significa che vuole divertirsi e basta? che ci può stare eh, mica è un obbligo fare famiglia. 
io comunque conosco tante ragazze trentenni non sposate e non mamme, chi lasciata magari dopo storia lunga, chi trova gente strana, ne abbiamo anche qui sul forum...


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,buona sera.Novità?notizie?cazzi al culo?gossip?ampolle scoppiate?


mi informo e ti delucido


----------



## Kid (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè? significa che vuole divertirsi e basta? che ci può stare eh, mica è un obbligo fare famiglia.
> io comunque conosco tante ragazze trentenni non sposate e non mamme, chi lasciata magari dopo storia lunga, chi trova gente strana, ne abbiamo anche qui sul forum...


Ma si, sono i tempi ad essere cambiati.


----------



## Nicka (11 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> perchè? significa che vuole divertirsi e basta? che ci può stare eh, mica è un obbligo fare famiglia.
> io comunque conosco tante ragazze trentenni non sposate e non mamme, chi lasciata magari dopo storia lunga, chi trova gente strana, ne abbiamo anche qui sul forum...


Vado a buttarmi nel Po...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Era ironica la mia risposta... anche se concordo nel dire che se una donna trentenne non è accoppiata o mamma, qualche domanda me la pongo.
> 
> Chiaro che il tuo è un caso estremo a cui questa regola non calza.


Credo sia meglio che oggi esca dal forum.


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Era ironica la mia risposta... anche se concordo nel dire che *se una donna trentenne non è accoppiata o mamma, qualche domanda me la pongo*.
> 
> Chiaro che il tuo è un caso estremo a cui questa regola non calza.



Mah...questa pure è una battuta tipo quella dell'altro 3d?
Che genere di domande esistenziali ti porresti, scusa?


Forse è opportuno che vada a prendere un aperitivo con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Mah...questa pure è una battuta tipo quella dell'altro 3d?
> Che genere di domande esistenziali ti porresti, scusa?
> 
> 
> Forse è opportuno che vada a prendere un aperitivo con @_Brunetta_.


Io prendo un calice di rosso e un piatto di verdure ripiene.


----------



## Ross (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io prendo un calice di rosso e un piatto di verdure ripiene.


Ti seguo con il rosso, mi concedo un tagliere di affettati.

Offro io, beninteso.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ti seguo con il rosso, mi concedo un tagliere di affettati.
> 
> Offro io, beninteso.


Oh finalmente un po' di relax ! Grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,buona sera.Novità?notizie?cazzi al culo?gossip?ampolle scoppiate?


A me si è rotto un vaso per i fiori, va bene anche se non è un ampolla ?


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me si è rotto un vaso per i fiori, va bene anche se non è un ampolla ?


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo sia meglio che oggi esca dal forum.





Ross ha detto:


> Mah...questa pure è una battuta tipo quella dell'altro 3d?
> Che genere di domande esistenziali ti porresti, scusa?
> 
> 
> Forse è opportuno che vada a prendere un aperitivo con [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].


Eppure io ero così curiosa di sapere le domande che si pone....
Con me i miei amici sono stati troppo buoni :carneval: me sciagurata...
Vi seguo per l'aperitivo :carneval:


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Era ironica la mia risposta... anche se concordo nel dire che se una donna trentenne non è accoppiata o mamma, qualche domanda me la pongo.


Due donne che conosco (peraltro entrambe decisamente belle e interessanti sotto molteplici aspetti) sono entrambe 'single', e non da qualche mese. Un amico mi faceva notare che forse proprio single non sono, e che in realtà stanno con qualcuno, ma quel qualcuno (per il motivo per il quale siamo TUTTI su questo forum) non può venir fuori...


----------



## oscuro (11 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me si è rotto un vaso per i fiori, va bene anche se non è un ampolla ?


Come mai ti si è rotto?:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come mai ti si è rotto?:rotfl:


Colpa tua :rotfl: indovina come lo hai rotto ? Tieni a bada la sciabola prego che ho la cristalleria delicata 
di là sul 3D di barbarella hai scritto ? :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Colpa tua :rotfl: *indovina come lo hai rotto ? Tieni a bada la sciabola prego che ho la cristalleria delicata*
> di là sul 3D di barbarella hai scritto ? :rotfl:


Fiammè ma tu devi mettere in sicurezza le cose fragili con tuo marito in casa  usa tanto cellophane e ovatta :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Fiammè ma tu devi mettere in sicurezza le cose fragili con tuo marito in casa  usa tanto cellophane e ovatta :rotfl::rotfl:


Ah ah ah hai ragione tocca arginarlo in qualche modo :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (12 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah hai ragione tocca arginarlo in qualche modo :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

pensa le nuove leve by Barbara che ci leggono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> pensa le nuove leve by Barbara che ci leggono...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## danny (12 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Era ironica la mia risposta... anche se concordo nel dire che se una donna trentenne non è accoppiata o mamma, *qualche domanda* me la pongo.
> 
> Chiaro che il tuo è un caso estremo a cui questa regola non calza.


Cioè?
Io, sinceramente, la domanda che mi porrei (nel caso fossi single a mia volta) sarebbe.
"Ci si prova?".
Al limite, eh.


----------



## ivanl (12 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cioè?
> Io, sinceramente, la domanda che mi porrei (nel caso fossi single a mia volta) sarebbe.
> "Ci si prova?".
> Al limite, eh.


:up:


----------



## Scaredheart (14 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia che uscite infelici che si leggono... :sbatti: 

spero che non sia tardi per unirsi [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] io prendo sia il tagliere di affettati che le verdure!


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Son stati troppo buoni... tra noi uomini, se una donna a 30 anni non è sposata o mamma, si pensa subito* male*.


tipo?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mamma mia che uscite infelici che si leggono... :sbatti:
> 
> spero che non sia tardi per unirsi @_Brunetta_ e @_Ross_ io prendo sia il tagliere di affettati che le verdure!


Facciamo l'aperitivo tutti i giorni. Di domenica brunch.


----------



## Ross (16 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Mamma mia che uscite infelici che si leggono... :sbatti:
> 
> spero che non sia tardi per unirsi [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] io prendo sia il tagliere di affettati che le verdure!


Quoto Bruni, sei ben accetta. 

Basta che prima di bere mi spieghi il perché dell'unico rosso che abbia ricevuto. Con tranquilla serenità eh...


----------



## Spot (16 Maggio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io prendo un calice di rosso e un piatto di verdure ripiene.


Arrivo!!!!!!!!!!!


Comunque ultimamente certe frasi non m'infastidiscono più.
Anzi, più ne sento, più sono contenta.
Dimostrazione che la libertà non è una cosa così scontata. Fortunata me.


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2016)

A me e' una cosa che spaventa. l'idea di non riuscire a creare una famiglia in tempo. sento la pressione ma solo da parte di me stessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> A me e' una cosa che spaventa. l'idea di non riuscire a creare una famiglia in tempo. sento la pressione ma solo da parte di me stessa.


perché questo timore? Te lo sei chiesta da dove potrebbe nascere ?


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> perché questo timore? Te lo sei chiesta da dove potrebbe nascere ?


credo nasca dal fort desiderio di avere una famiglia mia, come una sorta di stabilita emotiva. e' l unica spiegazione che mi riesco a dare, ma non e' una bella sensazione....
e' come sentire sempre di essere in ritardo:singleeye:


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> credo nasca dal fort desiderio di avere una famiglia mia, come una sorta di stabilita emotiva. e' l unica spiegazione che mi riesco a dare, ma non e' una bella sensazione....
> e' come sentire sempre di essere in ritardo:singleeye:



Arriverà il momento


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> credo nasca dal fort desiderio di avere una famiglia mia, come una sorta di stabilita emotiva. e' l unica spiegazione che mi riesco a dare, ma non e' una bella sensazione....
> e' come sentire sempre di essere in ritardo:singleeye:


Non credo tu sia in ritardo, il tuo desiderio è assolutamente condivisibile


----------



## Caciottina (16 Maggio 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credo tu sia in ritardo, il tuo desiderio è assolutamente condivisibile


non lo sono adesso, ma lo saro'..


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> non lo sono adesso, ma lo saro'..


Dai per scontato che da qui ad allora non troverai colui  con il quale costruire una famiglia  non essere pessimista


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Quoto Bruni, sei ben accetta.
> 
> Basta che prima di bere mi spieghi il perché dell'unico rosso che abbia ricevuto. Con tranquilla serenità eh...


:up: Vado a memoria, quindi potrei sbagliare.

Se non erro ti riferisci alla discussione nel "sculacciao", che ho letto a bocconi, ma in quel momento non mi è piaciuta l'uscita di [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] (a cui ho già dato spiegazioni in privato) e tua, nei confronti dei "vecchi" del forum. Tutto qui. Anche perché conosco bene [MENTION=3784]sienne[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION], che stavano partecipando, e quei vostri commenti li ho trovati del tutto fuori luogo...ehm thread!  

Ma solo lì, poi per il resto ti ho anche dato dei verdi... però di quelli ce ne fosse uno che mi chiede spiegazioni! :incazzato:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: Vado a memoria, quindi potrei sbagliare.
> 
> Se non erro ti riferisci alla discussione nel "sculacciao", che ho letto a bocconi, ma in quel momento non mi è piaciuta l'uscita di @_ermik_ (a cui ho già dato spiegazioni in privato) e tua, nei confronti dei "vecchi" del forum. Tutto qui. Anche perché conosco bene @_sienne_ e @_oscuro_, che stavano partecipando, e quei vostri commenti li ho trovati del tutto fuori luogo...ehm thread!
> 
> Ma solo lì, poi per il resto ti ho anche dato dei verdi... però di quelli ce ne fosse uno che mi chiede spiegazioni! :incazzato:


vedo che sei tornata


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> vedo che sei tornata


si, tornata un parolone, riapparsa! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: Vado a memoria, quindi potrei sbagliare.
> 
> Se non erro ti riferisci alla discussione nel "sculacciao", che ho letto a bocconi, ma in quel momento non mi è piaciuta l'uscita di @_ermik_ (a cui ho già dato spiegazioni in privato) e tua, nei confronti dei "vecchi" del forum. Tutto qui. Anche perché conosco bene @_sienne_ e @_oscuro_, che stavano partecipando, e quei vostri commenti li ho trovati del tutto fuori luogo...ehm thread!
> 
> Ma solo lì, poi per il resto ti ho anche dato dei verdi... però di quelli ce ne fosse uno che mi chiede spiegazioni! :incazzato:


non è il caso di [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] che ha chiesto soltanto una spiegazione in modo cortese e so sicura che non si è piccato ma prendo spunto: ragazzi scialli co sti rossi, cioè.... non è che se ti do un rosso vuol dire che ti detesto, ti schifo, saremo nemici per tutta la vita addio. ho soltanto disapprovato UN post....!


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non è il caso di @_Ross_ che ha chiesto soltanto una spiegazione in modo cortese e so sicura che non si è piccato ma prendo spunto: ragazzi scialli co sti rossi, cioè.... non è che se ti do un rosso vuol dire che ti detesto, ti schifo, saremo nemici per tutta la vita addio. ho soltanto disapprovato UN post....!


Infatti è stato UN solo rosso, poi [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] approvo il resto che scrive, voglio dire...  :carneval: un piccolissimo 0,1% lo potrò disapprovare!


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2016)

comunque diventa presto tardi per ogni cosa .
più o meno dai trenta in poi ti rendi conto di quanto tutto sia troppo breve


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Infatti è stato UN solo rosso, poi @_Ross_ approvo il resto che scrive, voglio dire...  :carneval: un piccolissimo 0,1% lo potrò disapprovare!


ma ho preso spunto da questo ma sono sicura che lui non s'è piccato, ha solo chiesto spiegazioni e ha fatto bene...dico in generale....UN rosso è UN post disapprovato...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma ho preso spunto da questo ma sono sicura che lui non s'è piccato, ha solo chiesto spiegazioni e ha fatto bene...dico in generale....UN rosso è UN post disapprovato...


Ho ricontrollato, era il post #303 della discussione yawn, dove concordava con [MENTION=6423]ermik[/MENTION] . Solo quello!


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Ma*

Ma si puà dare un rosso al sor ross?ma si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si puà dare un rosso al sor ross?ma si può?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dopo tre ave maria e due padre nostro, sarò perdonata? :umile::angeletto::santarellina:


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dopo tre ave maria e due padre nostro, sarò perdonata? :umile::angeletto::santarellina:


Anche senza ave maria e padre nostro.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche senza ave maria e padre nostro.


 yuppy :festa::festa::festa:


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> yuppy :festa::festa::festa:


Insomma per così poco.:up:Scared come andiamo?stabili?


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque diventa presto tardi per ogni cosa .
> più o meno dai trenta in poi ti rendi conto di quanto tutto sia troppo breve


Il bello o il brutto èe che arrivi a 30 anni senza piena consapevolezza delle tue azioni salvo poi capire che dopo i 30 hai imboccato una strada con sempre meno diramazioni


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma per così poco.:up:Scared come andiamo?stabili?


E' bene trovare gioia anche nelle piccole cose! 

Eh, va... A volte si perde quota, a volte si va più su. E tu?


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Ed*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> E' bene trovare gioia anche nelle piccole cose!
> 
> Eh, va... A volte si perde quota, a volte si va più su. E tu?


E si.
Io?hai presente quando fai un viaggio in autostrada,e entri ed esci da improvvisi banchi di nebbia?dopo un pò ti chiedi:ma quando finiscono?ma forse è il caso di rallentare?ma che cazzo non si vede nulla,ma tutto il viaggio così?ma chi cazzo me lo ha fatto fare di partire?ecco...mi sento un pò così...con l'aggravante che per il momento sulla mia autostrada non ci sono uscite,autogrill,nulla.....:rotfl:e quando spunta un pò di sole sei anche poco incline a godertelo perche t'aspetti il solito banco di nebbia dietro la curva...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si.
> Io?hai presente quando fai un viaggio in autostrada,e entri ed esci da improvvisi banchi di nebbia?dopo un pò ti chiedi:ma quando finiscono?ma forse è il caso di rallentare?ma che cazzo non si vede nulla,ma tutto il viaggio così?ma chi cazzo me lo ha fatto fare di partire?ecco...mi sento un pò così...con l'aggravante che per il momento sulla mia autostrada non ci sono uscite,autogrill,nulla.....:rotfl:e quando spunta un pò di sole sei anche poco incline a godertelo perche t'aspetti il solito banco di nebbia dietro la curva...


:up: situazione già vissuta, ma arriverà una uscita! Anche perché in Italia ti viene a costare un bel pò, eh! :carneval::rotfl:

Prendiamola a ridere.


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dopo tre ave maria e due padre nostro, sarò perdonata? :umile::angeletto::santarellina:


no


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> no


Allora mettetevi d'accordo! :incazzato: 

Quanti ne devo dire? 10 e 10?


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2016)

le faremo sapere 

per ora si penta e faccia atto di contrizione


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up: situazione già vissuta, ma arriverà una uscita! Anche perché in Italia ti viene a costare un bel pò, eh! :carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Prendiamola a ridere.


Guarda nei banchi di nebbia non mi viene da ridere,cerco un punto di riferimento che non trovo mai...e alla fine capisco di essere io il mio punto di riferimento.....spero di non andare a sbattere da qualche parte...


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda nei banchi di nebbia non mi viene da ridere,*cerco un punto di riferimento che non trovo mai.*..e alla fine capisco di essere io il mio punto di riferimento.....spero di non andare a sbattere da qualche parte...


hai degli amici che ti vogliono bene!


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Dopo tre ave maria e due padre nostro, sarò perdonata? :umile::angeletto::santarellina:



Ma certo! 
Pure senza pregare...anzi, meglio senza pregare.

Ti faccio la controspiegazione della mia domanda:

1. non ti conoscevo, mai letti tuoi interventi o comunque non avevo mai interagito con te
2. non avevo mai ricevuto rossi

Mi sono sorpreso che a darmelo sia stato un utente per me nuovo.


P.S. ho pochi giorni fa ricevuto un verde da una certa [MENTION=6021]Olimpia[/MENTION]: mai vista nè sentita, mi pare sia addirittura a zero post, seppure iscritta dal 2014. Stesso tipo di sorpresa, anche se parliamo di un verde.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> hai degli amici che ti vogliono bene!


Verissimo...ma nei banchi di nebbia ti serve chi sta davanti....per calcolare velocità,spazi di arresto e visibilità....


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda nei banchi di nebbia non mi viene da ridere,cerco un punto di riferimento che non trovo mai...e alla fine capisco di essere io il mio punto di riferimento.....spero di non andare a sbattere da qualche parte...



Eh... punto di riferimento...


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma certo!
> Pure senza pregare...anzi, meglio senza pregare.
> 
> Ti faccio la controspiegazione della mia domanda:
> ...


Allora ricominciamo da capo  piacere sono Scared e a parte quel rosso leggendo a destra e manca ti trovo un utente interessante.


----------



## oscuro (18 Maggio 2016)

*Eh*



Scaredheart ha detto:


> Eh... punto di riferimento...


Eh...già.....


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> le faremo sapere
> 
> per ora si penta e faccia atto di contrizione


Anche le penitenze funzionano come il lavoro in italia? :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Allora ricominciamo da capo  piacere sono Scared e a parte quel rosso leggendo a destra e manca ti trovo un utente interessante.


Molto lieto di poter fare la tua conoscenza.  
Ringrazio per il complimento, che spero presto di ricambiare.


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Allora ricominciamo da capo  piacere sono Scared e a parte quel rosso leggendo a destra e manca ti trovo un utente interessante.





Ross ha detto:


> Molto lieto di poter fare la tua conoscenza.
> Ringrazio per il complimento, che spero presto di ricambiare.


A Ross, hai finito di tafanare tutte le strafighe del forum?


----------



## Minerva (18 Maggio 2016)

ancora una volta è evidente il limite della reputazione (con l'anonimato prima non ne parliamo).
se non sono d'accordo con quello che scrive un utente lo scrivo in chiaro e ne scaturisce un ragionamento....il senso di disapprovare punto a che serve?


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Ross, hai finito di *tafanare *tutte le strafighe del forum?




mica è colpa mia se sul forum è un covo di belle tipe! 

(tafanare sta per...? )

P.S. dici che sto tacchinando troppo? :rotfl:


P.P.S. se fan tutte come la scared, cioè leggono un poco che tipo sono, comprendono bene che qui c'è poco da scherzare!


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Ross, hai finito di tafanare tutte le strafighe del forum?


a me non sembra


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> a me non sembra



Tanto chi becca gnagna sul forum mica sta a tafanà come faccio io eh... :condom:

Poi lo san tutte che Ross è fidanzato a [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION], ma tanto libero inside! :carneval:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tanto chi becca gnagna sul forum mica sta a tafanà come faccio io eh... :condom:
> 
> Poi lo san tutte che Ross è fidanzato a @_Tulipmoon_, ma tanto libero inside! :carneval:


ma come parli?
becca? gnagna? tafana'?

ma io boh....

[video=youtube;qtP3FWRo6Ow]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtP3FWRo6Ow[/video]


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma come parli?
> becca? gnagna? tafana'?
> 
> ma io boh....


Hai ragione, mi devo quanto prima dare un contegno.  :mexican:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Hai ragione, mi devo quanto prima dare un contegno.  :mexican:


no. adesso spieghi, mi spieghi gnagna cosa vuol dire


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no. adesso spieghi, mi spieghi gnagna cosa vuol dire


la gnagna è la gnocca...la patata...la figa insomma!

Esplicito a sufficienza?


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> no. adesso spieghi, mi spieghi gnagna cosa vuol dire


La gnagna della carfagna daiiii


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> La gnagna della carfagna daiiii


brava betty, tu si che mi capisci.


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> A Ross, hai finito di tafanare tutte le strafighe del forum?





Ross ha detto:


> mica è colpa mia se sul forum è un covo di belle tipe!
> 
> (tafanare sta per...? )
> 
> ...


Ross non gli credere sono tutte leggende metropolitane! 



Perplesso non lo prendere in giro che poi mi rimane deluso!


----------



## perplesso (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ross non gli credere sono tutte leggende metropolitane!
> 
> 
> 
> Perplesso non lo prendere in giro che poi mi rimane deluso!


tu ti stai facendo troppo vivace


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> la gnagna è la gnocca...la patata...la figa insomma!
> 
> Esplicito a sufficienza?





bettypage ha detto:


> La gnagna della carfagna daiiii


io sono una donna di valori e principi soldi, non uso certe espressioni colorate:sonar:


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> io sono una donna di valori e principi soldi, non uso certe espressioni colorate:sonar:


Come la chiami...pussy,orchidea, fiorellino di maggio


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai facendo troppo vivace


Ciao perpli


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai facendo troppo vivace



magari perchè c'è un bel tipo che passa da queste parti..... :fischio:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Come la chiami...pussy,orchidea, fiorellino di maggio


la fregna


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> la fregna



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> la fregna


Mi tolgo il cappello contessina caciottina


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu ti stai facendo troppo vivace


:fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:


----------



## Scaredheart (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> magari perchè *c'è un bel tipo* che passa da queste parti..... :fischio:


ehm, interessante, approfondiamo la cosa...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ehm, interessante, approfondiamo la cosa...


tu lo sai bene quale e' il tuo posto, molla l'(r)oss(o)


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> ehm, interessante, approfondiamo la cosa...





caciottina ha detto:


> tu lo sai bene quale e' il tuo posto, molla l'(r)oss(o)




Ragazze, così mi attirerò le invidie di tutto il forum...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> magari perchè c'è un bel tipo che passa da queste parti..... :fischio:



 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] leggo poco perché sono in vacanza ma quando torno attiva mi devi qualche spiegazione


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> @_Ross_ leggo poco perché sono in vacanza ma quando torno attiva mi devi qualche spiegazione



per te questo e ben altro.


----------



## Divì (18 Maggio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il bello o il brutto èe che arrivi a 30 anni senza piena consapevolezza delle tue azioni salvo poi capire che dopo i 30 hai imboccato una strada con sempre meno diramazioni


Finché non rimane che il cul de sac .......


----------



## Tulipmoon (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tanto chi becca gnagna sul forum mica sta a tafanà come faccio io eh... :condom:
> 
> Poi lo san tutte che Ross è fidanzato a @_Tulipmoon_, ma tanto libero inside! :carneval:




Che libero? OH....stai bonino:incazzato::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (18 Maggio 2016)

Tutte pazze per [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] :rotfl:
Amico mio, se vuoi ti stilo agenda appuntamenti e ti aiuto a svicolare da situazioni triple/quadruple :carneval:


----------



## bettypage (18 Maggio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Finché non rimane che il cul de sac .......


E lì finisce ogni speranza:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (18 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Tutte pazze per @_Ross_ :rotfl:
> Amico mio, se vuoi ti stilo agenda appuntamenti e ti aiuto a svicolare da situazioni triple/quadruple :carneval:


Tesoro di ragazza...giusto una salvatrice mi ci voleva: assoldata! :up:

P.S. Visto che roba?


----------



## Falcor (18 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Poi lo san tutte che Ross è fidanzato a @_Tulipmoon_, ma tanto libero inside! :carneval:


Oh io sto organizzando già le nozze, quindi vola basso 



bettypage ha detto:


> Come la chiami...pussy,orchidea, fiorellino di maggio


La CIUCIA.



farfalla ha detto:


> @_Ross_ leggo poco perché sono in vacanza ma quando torno attiva mi devi qualche spiegazione


Lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore. Voglio il divorzio 



Ross ha detto:


> per te questo e ben altro.


Fratello da te questo non me lo aspettavo


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Oh io sto organizzando già le nozze, quindi vola basso
> 
> La CIUCIA.
> 
> ...



Aspetta a divorziare...fratello mio, posso spiegarti tuuuuuttoooo quanto! :angeletto:


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Tesoro di ragazza...giusto una salvatrice mi ci voleva: assoldata! :up:
> 
> P.S. Visto che roba?


Perfetto! Inizio subito il lavoro allora!
Staccapì ?! Ora creo pure l'hashtag #tuttepazzeperRoss


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Perfetto! Inizio subito il lavoro allora!
> Staccapì ?! Ora creo pure l'hashtag #tuttepazzeperRoss



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E' il fascino del nuovo prodotto.
Purtroppo dura poco, quindi è meglio se comincio a darmi da fare in fretta! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E' il fascino del nuovo prodotto.
> Purtroppo dura poco, quindi è meglio se comincio a darmi da fare in fretta! :carneval:


no, è il fascino della simpatia, della sciallanza  e del non essere un pescatore a strascico (e se vede )

..guarda quanti complimenti ti becchi da me..caffè pagato :carneval:


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, è il fascino della simpatia, della sciallanza  e del non essere un pescatore a strascico (e se vede )
> 
> ..guarda quanti complimenti ti becchi da me..caffè pagato :carneval:


Guarda, ti sei guadagnata caffè per tutta la settimana. 

Gentilerrima ragazza...


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Guarda, ti sei guadagnata caffè per tutta la settimana.
> 
> Gentilerrima ragazza...


oggi me ne servirebbe un container  al vetro, ovviamente!


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2016)

*Esatto*



banshee ha detto:


> oggi me ne servirebbe un container  al vetro, ovviamente!


Esatto pure a me...che ci infilerei sti cazzo di pensionati.....che hanno bloccato roma stamattina...!Ma che che paese del cazzo,ma ancora?mo pure questi a sguarnirci i coglioni?ma è possibile che ste manifestazioni tutti qui?ma a viterbo no?
Con tutto il rispetto....na vita se la son fatti...e mo devono da rompere i coglioni a noi?


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto pure a me...che ci infilerei sti cazzo di pensionati.....che hanno bloccato roma stamattina...!Ma che che paese del cazzo,ma ancora?mo pure questi a sguarnirci i coglioni?ma è possibile che ste manifestazioni tutti qui?ma a viterbo no?
> Con tutto il rispetto....na vita se la son fatti...e mo devono da rompere i coglioni a noi?


ah Clà stamattina so uscita alle 7.20 ho timbrato alle 9, peggio dell'altra mattina quando stavo per piangere al telefono  lasciamo perdere non ne posso più.

domani sciopero atac, preparate ("atac?" "eh, associazione teologica amici Cristo" cit :carneval


----------



## oscuro (19 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah Clà stamattina so uscita alle 7.20 ho timbrato alle 9, peggio dell'altra mattina quando stavo per piangere al telefono  lasciamo perdere non ne posso più.
> 
> domani sciopero atac, preparate ("atac?" "eh, associazione teologica amici Cristo" cit :carneval


Tranquilla il prefetto ha stabilito solo 4 ore di sciopero...e domani poi giornata strana,quindi sti cazzi.Rolando ferrazza?:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquilla il prefetto ha stabilito solo 4 ore di sciopero...e domani poi giornata strana,quindi sti cazzi.Rolando ferrazza?:rotfl:


eccerto   quando lei gli trova la tessera dell'autobus... Associazione Teologica Amici Cristo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> oggi me ne servirebbe un container  al vetro, ovviamente!


Container ordinato...naturalmente senza zucchero. 

Te lo sei proprio guadagnato.


----------



## banshee (19 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Container ordinato...naturalmente senza zucchero.
> 
> Te lo sei proprio guadagnato.


ho detto solo la verità! 

comunque accetto volentieri


----------



## Falcor (19 Maggio 2016)

Io lo dico da sempre, con [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] c'è quantità e qualità. Non per niente è mio fratello:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io lo dico da sempre, con @_Ross_ c'è quantità e qualità. Non per niente è mio fratello:rotfl::rotfl:



:carneval:


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io lo dico da sempre, con @_Ross_ *c'è quantità e qualità*. Non per niente è mio fratello:rotfl::rotfl:


se avanza surgelatelo


----------



## Ross (20 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> se avanza surgelatelo


La roba buona non avanza. 


Mai.


----------



## MariLea (21 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La roba buona non avanza.
> 
> 
> Mai.


a m m a z z a t e!!! :canna:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> sarà che ho da poco festeggiato le 33 primavere ma in questi giorni non faccio altro che sentirmi dire questa frase.
> 
> "guarda che poi diventa tardi" nelle sue molteplici variazioni sul tema, tipo "e che aspetti?" "e dai suuuu" "guarda che poi è più difficile" "sbrigatevi"!
> 
> ...


io ho 34 anni
mi sono appena sposata
mia cognata è incinta
mi stanno rompendo le scatole in ogni angolino
ma che poi voglio dire
ma la gente che ne sa?
magari io sono 10 anni che ci provo e non mi viene....
la gente dovrebbe farsi i fatti propri
e dovremmo imparare a nn pensare a cosa dicono gli altri


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io ho 34 anni
> mi sono appena sposata
> mia cognata è incinta
> mi stanno rompendo le scatole in ogni angolino
> ...



:bravooo:quoto tutto!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :bravooo:quoto tutto!


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io ho 34 anni
> mi sono appena sposata
> mia cognata è incinta
> mi stanno rompendo le scatole in ogni angolino
> ...


Io ne ho 34, sono appena andata a convivere e mi rompono i coglioni per sposarmi, poi mi guardano, ci pensano e mi dicono "no, no, non sposarti"...però poi attaccano sul figliare, ormai sei già vecchia ed è ora...che cazzo aspetti?


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ne ho 34, sono appena andata a convivere e mi rompono i coglioni per sposarmi, poi mi guardano, ci pensano e mi dicono "no, no, non sposarti"...però poi attaccano sul figliare, ormai sei già vecchia ed è ora...che cazzo aspetti?


:rotfl:mio babbo mi rompe le scatole da 12 anni
neanche convivevo e già mi diceva che voleva diventare nonno


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> :rotfl:mio babbo mi rompe le scatole da 12 anni
> neanche convivevo e già mi diceva che voleva diventare nonno


Mio padre dice che vivo nel peccato...


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mio padre dice che vivo nel peccato...


a me quello se Dio vuole non me l'hanno detto mai
anche se i miei non erano per niente contenti
specie la mamma terrona (terrona inteso in maniera affettuosa ovviamente)


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ne ho 34, sono appena andata a convivere e mi rompono i coglioni per sposarmi, poi mi guardano, ci pensano e mi dicono "no, no, non sposarti"...però poi attaccano sul figliare, ormai sei già vecchia ed è ora...che cazzo aspetti?


brevissimo OT in tema di arrivi : siamo a luglio, arriverà il quadrupede ?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> brevissimo OT in tema di arrivi : siamo a luglio, arriverà il quadrupede ?


Arriva...in autunno!!!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> brevissimo OT in tema di arrivi : siamo a luglio, arriverà il quadrupede ?


cane? gatto? criceto?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> cane? gatto? criceto?


Furetto!!!!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Furetto!!!!



veramente?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> veramente?


No. 
:mexican:


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Furetto!!!!


Certo, proprio un furetto.... :rotfl:


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Arriva...in autunno!!!


Questa è proprio una bellissima notizia, ci voleva ! Maschio ?
:up::up::up:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No.
> :mexican:


e allora cosa?


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Questa è proprio una bellissima notizia, ci voleva ! Maschio ?
> :up::up::up:


Abbiamo deciso per il maschio!


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> e allora cosa?


Un canuzzo bello!!!!


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un canuzzo bello!!!!


io amo il carlino


----------



## Nicka (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


> io amo il carlino


Ok, ti saluto...:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok, ti saluto...:rotfl:


----------



## brenin (7 Luglio 2016)

biri ha detto:


>


Ti do una traccia.... al carlino aggiungi circa 40 chili...
 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] scusami per i miei reiterati OT cinofili....


----------



## Biri (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti do una traccia.... al carlino aggiungi circa 40 chili...
> @_banshee_ scusami per i miei reiterati OT cinofili....


miiiiiiiiiiiiiii carlino obeso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
banshee perdona anche me


----------



## banshee (7 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Ti do una traccia.... al carlino aggiungi circa 40 chili...
> [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] scusami per i miei reiterati OT cinofili....


Non scusarti! Io sono la regina degli OT non mi potrei mai stranire per gli OT

comunque [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] ha anche 4 gatti


----------



## Stark72 (13 Luglio 2016)

eh, intanto co sto 3d hai perso altri du mesi....quindi s'è fatto ancora più tardi!!!


----------



## Ross (13 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, intanto co sto 3d hai perso altri du mesi....quindi s'è fatto ancora più tardi!!!


Mettece pure altra ansia...a me certi giorni vengono le paturnie con questa storiaccia della prole. 

Fortuna che rinsavisco presto...


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, intanto co sto 3d hai perso altri du mesi....quindi s'è fatto ancora più tardi!!!


Ieri sera mio padre ha chiamato il mio compagno e gli ha chiesto quando mi ingravida... 
Ma può un padre parlare così della sua piccola bambina (34 anni)!? Eh!? Si può!?


----------



## Stark72 (13 Luglio 2016)

State a scadè come le mozzarelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (13 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera mio padre ha chiamato il mio compagno e gli ha chiesto quando mi ingravida...
> Ma può un padre parlare così della sua piccola bambina (34 anni)!? Eh!? Si può!?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Entrata sugli stinchi a gamba tesa! 



Stark72 ha detto:


> State a scadè come le mozzarelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Spero prima o poi mi si butti via esattamente come la roba scaduta nel frigo.


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera mio padre ha chiamato il mio compagno e gli ha chiesto quando mi ingravida...
> Ma può un padre parlare così della sua piccola bambina (34 anni)!? Eh!? Si può!?


Ma tu non ti sei incazzata come una mina?


----------



## Nicka (13 Luglio 2016)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma tu non ti sei incazzata come una mina?


L'ha giustificata col fatto che vuole diventare nonno e la cosa mi ha fatto tenerezza in fondo...


----------



## Martoriato (13 Luglio 2016)

4 o 5 anni fa siamo usciti da un ristorantino io,la mia allora moglie e i due suoceri,era domenica. Siamo andati a fare una passeggiata sul lungomare per smaltire e io sono rimasto con lui. Ad un certo punto mi fa " tu sei mio genero,e il genero genera.." muovendo la mano in modo spiccio e semi accusatorio. Il povero non sapeva quanto il matrimonio tra me e sua figlia fosse gia' allora condannato a fallire,quindi oggi lo perdono,ma e' una frase che mi fece giare alquanto le pelotas. Per la cronaca sono diventato papa' 10 mesi fa ma non con sua figlia ,e abbiamo entrambi 42 anni.
Morale : si puo' aver voglia di diventare nonni finche' si vuole ma a mio avviso non si deve metter il becco nella vita altrui,mai.


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

E intanto è passato un altro giorno.
Non vedo test di gravidanza, beta HCG, ecografie.

Tic tac tic tac tic tac


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

Ognuno deve fare quello che si sente.
Però i figli sono una cosa meravigliosa. Almeno i miei :carneval:


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> eh, intanto co sto 3d hai perso altri du mesi....quindi s'è fatto ancora più tardi!!!





Stark72 ha detto:


> State a scadè come le mozzarelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Stark72 ha detto:


> E intanto è passato un altro giorno.
> Non vedo test di gravidanza, beta HCG, ecografie.
> 
> Tic tac tic tac tic tac


......grazie eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ......grazie eh? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


è ora che me rendi nonno pischè :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> è ora che me rendi nonno pischè :rotfl:


ahè nonno. al massimo zio.... :carneval:


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ahè nonno. al massimo zio.... :carneval:


e allora daje sorè ahaha


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno deve fare quello che si sente.
> Però i figli sono una cosa meravigliosa. Almeno i miei :carneval:


la verità è che li desidero tantissimo..ma non credo di essere assolutamente in grado al momento. poi mi dicono che se ci pensi non ti senti mai in grado. e che quando senti il desiderio che ti esplode dentro non ti preoccupi se puoi esserne in grado o meno.
io penso troppo in generale, credo.


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e allora daje sorè ahaha


tu sa che il mio compagno non è romanista, sì...te l'avevo detto? 

però mi è andata bene, è del Milan. a me piace il Milan. Niente lazio o juve. sennò gnaa potevo fa :unhappy:


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> tu sa che il mio compagno non è romanista, sì...te l'avevo detto?
> 
> però mi è andata bene, è del Milan. a me piace il Milan. Niente lazio o juve. sennò gnaa potevo fa :unhappy:


Pure a me piace il Milan finché sta 30 punti sotto 
E vabbè, facce sto berluschino e non se ne parli  più.
Lo chiamerai PERBANSHEE


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> la verità è che li desidero tantissimo..ma non credo di essere assolutamente in grado al momento. poi mi dicono che se ci pensi non ti senti mai in grado. e che quando senti il desiderio che ti esplode dentro non ti preoccupi se puoi esserne in grado o meno.
> io penso troppo in generale, credo.


Tieni conto che io sono stata anche brava a scegliere un padre affidabile :carneval:


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tieni conto che io sono stata anche brava a scegliere un padre affidabile :carneval:


grazie così mi viene ancora più ansia...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Pure a me piace il Milan finché sta 30 punti sotto
> E vabbè, facce sto berluschino e non se ne parli  più.
> Lo chiamerai PERBANSHEE


Pierbanshee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi piace.

e se è femmina? Barbarbanshee.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> grazie così mi viene ancora più ansia...:rotfl:


 Ma sono meravigliosi lo stesso t


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sono meravigliosi lo stesso t


...questa è una delle cose più rassicuranti che mi siano state dette al riguardo. sono seria. se i figli non ce li hai ancora non puoi capire ciò che per voi mamme è un'ovvietà...e sentire queste cose...fa bene grazie :bacissimo:


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Pierbanshee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi piace.
> 
> e se è femmina? Barbarbanshee.


Se è femmina SheeBa (abortiamo la N). come le scatolette dei gatti :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## banshee (14 Luglio 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se è femmina SheeBa (abortiamo la N). come le scatolette dei gatti :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


mi pare perfetto :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ieri sera mio padre ha chiamato il mio compagno e gli ha chiesto quando mi ingravida...
> Ma può un padre parlare così della sua piccola bambina (34 anni)!? Eh!? Si può!?


io avevo 22 anni e stavo ancora coi miei
ero con mio babbo all'ospedale e parlando con una fa
"...io glielo chiedo ma questa qui non mi vuole far diventare nonno"
fa te...


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> State a scadè come le mozzarelle :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te ce ridi
ma ieri il mio doc mi ha detto
che le donne i figli li dovrebbero fare
tra i 20 e i 24 anni
eccheccazzo


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> te ce ridi
> ma ieri il mio doc mi ha detto
> che le donne i figli li dovrebbero fare
> tra i 20 e i 24 anni
> eccheccazzo


beh non sono un medico, la natura direbbe anche prima
ma alla fine una coppia li fa quando lo sente, lo spostamento in avanti è dovuto a una miriade di fattori, anche economici.
A me i genitori troppo avanti negli anni (ma è una personalissima idea) non piacciono molto; probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che ho avuto genitori molto giovani, mio padre aveva 25 anni e mia madre 22.
Oggi a 44 anni sono contento di avere un figlio di 10 e una figlia di 8, perché tra 10 anni ne avranno 20 e 18 mentre io ne avrò 54 e non sarò vecchio.
Ma è una fisima mia.


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> beh non sono un medico, la natura direbbe anche prima
> ma alla fine una coppia li fa quando lo sente, lo spostamento in avanti è dovuto a una miriade di fattori, anche economici.
> A me i genitori troppo avanti negli anni (ma è una personalissima idea) non piacciono molto; probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che ho avuto genitori molto giovani, mio padre aveva 25 anni e mia madre 22.
> Oggi a 44 anni sono contento di avere un figlio di 10 e una figlia di 8, perché tra 10 anni ne avranno 20 e 18 mentre io ne avrò 54 e non sarò vecchio.
> Ma è una fisima mia.


ma anche secondo me i figli andrebbero fatti prima
l'età migliore secondo me è sui 28/30 anni
purtroppo non sempre si può, per tanti motivi
e cmq sono cazzi della coppia
ripeto, io e mio marito magari sono 10 anni che ci si prova


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma anche secondo me i figli andrebbero fatti prima
> l'età migliore secondo me è sui 28/30 anni
> purtroppo non sempre si può, per tanti motivi
> e cmq sono cazzi della coppia
> ripeto, io e mio marito magari sono 10 anni che ci si prova


ma tu sei biri? 
scusa la domanda del cazzo :carneval:


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> ma tu sei biri?
> scusa la domanda del cazzo :carneval:


yessss 


e nn ti scuso


----------



## Stark72 (14 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> yessss
> 
> 
> e nn ti scuso


e vabbè, per me allora rimani Biri, SALLO!!! so tradizionalista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> e vabbè, per me allora rimani Biri, SALLO!!! so tradizionalista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e allora fa come ti pare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Martoriato (14 Luglio 2016)

Felicissimo di essere diventato papa' a 42 anni. E poi e' vero,me ne accorgo ogni giorno,mio figlio mi sta facendo ringiovanire. Chiaro che i capelli bianchi che ho me li tengo,ma anche se sto lavorando 14 ore al giorno e dormo 6 ore a notte quando va bene per la prima volta i vita mia non sento la stanchezza e anzi sto ringiovanendo. Quanto al dottore che dice che si dovrebbero fare tra i 20 e i 24 anni che andasse a fare il dottor Tersilli della mutua va'. 
Se avessi avuto mio figlio non dico a 20/24,ma anche solo 30 anni sarei stato un genitore totalmente incompleto.


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Felicissimo di essere diventato papa' a 42 anni. E poi e' vero,me ne accorgo ogni giorno,mio figlio mi sta facendo ringiovanire. Chiaro che i capelli bianchi che ho me li tengo,ma anche se sto lavorando 14 ore al giorno e dormo 6 ore a notte quando va bene per la prima volta i vita mia non sento la stanchezza e anzi sto ringiovanendo. Quanto al dottore che dice che si dovrebbero fare tra i 20 e i 24 anni che andasse a fare il dottor Tersilli della mutua va'.
> Se avessi avuto mio figlio non dico a 20/24,ma anche solo 30 anni sarei stato un genitore totalmente incompleto.


ma per  gli uomini è un tantinello diverso


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2016)

Pensa te che ho fatto mia figlia nei tempi considerati ideali. ....allora perché per molti ero troppo giovane?


----------



## Biri (14 Luglio 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Pensa te che ho fatto mia figlia nei tempi considerati ideali. ....allora perché per molti ero troppo giovane?


forse per l'epoca...
nel senso che mia nonna si è sposata che non aveva 20 anni
non era neanche maggiorenne
a 21 ha avuto la prima figlia e per quei tempi era normale (mia nonna s'è sposata nel 1932)
mia mamma s'è sposata a 30 anni  ed era considerata una zitella (ed era il 1978)
ora se ti sposi a 30 anni tra un po' ti dicono che è presto
stamattina il babbo di una mia amica che ha partorito il secondo figlio
mi ha detto "ma aspetta che fretta hai"
come vedi è tutto relativo


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> forse per l'epoca...
> nel senso che mia nonna si è sposata che non aveva 20 anni
> non era neanche maggiorenne
> a 21 ha avuto la prima figlia e per quei tempi era normale (mia nonna s'è sposata nel 1932)
> ...


Eh sì


----------



## Martoriato (14 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma per  gli uomini è un tantinello diverso


La mia compagna e' mia coetanea :up:


----------



## bettypage (14 Luglio 2016)

Ma il dottore, che non è un sociologo/psicologo/impiegato istat/economo, ha semplicemento riportato un dato incontrovertibile dal punto di vista biologico. Asserendo che i figli vanno fatti in quella fascia di età ha sotteso in senso biologico, il corpo inteso come macchina è al top in quegli anni,  e contano anche gli spermatozoi. Più invecchiano più "interferiscono" su alcune patologie.


----------



## Biri (15 Luglio 2016)

Martoriato ha detto:


> La mia compagna e' mia coetanea :up:


appunto
per le donne andare in là con gli anni è peggio
per tanti motivi


----------



## Biri (15 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il dottore, che non è un sociologo/psicologo/impiegato istat/economo, ha semplicemento riportato un dato incontrovertibile dal punto di vista biologico. Asserendo che i figli vanno fatti in quella fascia di età ha sotteso in senso biologico, il corpo inteso come macchina è al top in quegli anni,  e contano anche gli spermatozoi. Più invecchiano più "interferiscono" su alcune patologie.


ieri infatti il ginecologo mi ha detto che 34 anni è l'età perfetta 
io boh... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il dottore, che non è un sociologo/psicologo/impiegato istat/economo, ha semplicemento riportato un dato incontrovertibile dal punto di vista biologico. Asserendo che i figli vanno fatti in quella fascia di età ha sotteso in senso biologico, il corpo inteso come macchina è al top in quegli anni,  e contano anche gli spermatozoi. Più invecchiano più "interferiscono" su alcune patologie.


anche un'altra considerazione.

ora ho 33 anni, se non dormo due notti di fila sto uno straccio. a 23 anni facevo after hour h24, magari pure alcolici e stavo un bijoux.


----------



## Biri (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> anche un'altra considerazione.
> 
> ora ho 33 anni, se non dormo due notti di fila sto uno straccio. a 23 anni facevo after hour h24, magari pure alcolici e stavo un bijoux.


solo io son sempre stata di merda se non dormivo?


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> solo io son sempre stata di merda se non dormivo?


io ho iniziato a soffrirne adesso.. prima facevo le 5 a ballare, colazione, cambio in macchina e poi spiaggia. e ridormivo la sera dopo.

lo faccio adesso me ricoverano al san camillo


----------



## Biri (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io ho iniziato a soffrirne adesso.. prima facevo le 5 a ballare, colazione, cambio in macchina e poi spiaggia. e ridormivo la sera dopo.
> 
> lo faccio adesso me ricoverano al san camillo


io ho subito un tracollo fisico verticale quando ho compiuto 30 anni
da ragazzina a chiavica in un anno
ma sul dormire ne ho sempre avuto bisogno
per quanto abbia sempre dormito poco


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> *io ho subito un tracollo fisico verticale quando ho compiuto 30 ann*i
> da ragazzina a chiavica in un anno
> ma sul dormire ne ho sempre avuto bisogno
> per quanto abbia sempre dormito poco


ma pure io  ma seria. non scherzo. sembra una battuta...ma è vero. anche sul mangiare..prima metabolizzavo e digerivo i sassi, ero una macina. 
adesso devo pure stare attenta a come mangio...cosa...cosa bevo... na tragedia :mexican:


----------



## Biri (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma pure io  ma seria. non scherzo. sembra una battuta...ma è vero. anche sul mangiare..prima metabolizzavo e digerivo i sassi, ero una macina.
> adesso devo pure stare attenta a come mangio...cosa...cosa bevo... na tragedia :mexican:


madonnamia mi consolo 
prima non avevo veramente nessun problema
mangiavo tutto, bevevo tutto e via
fresca come il sole
ieri sera era tardi, panino al burger king
nn ti dico come sto stamattina


----------



## banshee (15 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> madonnamia mi consolo
> prima non avevo veramente nessun problema
> mangiavo tutto, bevevo tutto e via
> fresca come il sole
> ...


lo immagino benissimo. 

a me basta pure il vino magari non proprio buonissimo e ho acidità tutta la notte. 

:facepalm:


----------



## Biri (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo immagino benissimo.
> 
> a me basta pure il vino magari non proprio buonissimo e ho acidità tutta la notte.
> 
> :facepalm:


io anche quello buono 
una volta mi scolavo una bottiglia ed ero bella fresca
ora non finisco neanche il prosecco all'aperitivo


----------



## bettypage (15 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> lo immagino benissimo.
> 
> a me basta pure il vino magari non proprio buonissimo e ho acidità tutta la notte.
> 
> :facepalm:





Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io anche quello buono
> una volta mi scolavo una bottiglia ed ero bella fresca
> ora non finisco neanche il prosecco all'aperitivo


Stendiamo un velo pietoso care mie...ho cominciato a capire che devo riprendere a fare attività fisica non tanto per estetica ma per non rammollire il fisico, che già sento gli acciacchi della vecchiaia:mexican:


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

Pischelle... è soltanto l'inizio


----------



## bettypage (15 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Pischelle... è soltanto l'inizio


Non ci provare
io comincio a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel...sono 3 anni e mezzo che non dormo più di 4h consecutive e non può che tendere a migliorare.. dopo essermi fatta 24h con i miei little men, presto arriverà l "autonomia" anche del piccolo e poco conta se da sforzo fisico si passerà a quello psicologico(così mi preannunciano)intanto comincerò a dormire


----------



## drusilla (15 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non ci provare
> io comincio a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel...sono 3 anni e mezzo che non dormo più di 4h consecutive e non può che tendere a migliorare.. dopo essermi fatta 24h con i miei little men, presto arriverà l "autonomia" anche del piccolo e poco conta se da sforzo fisico si passerà a quello psicologico(così mi preannunciano)intanto comincerò a dormire


Èquello che pensava mia sorella, ina grande dormigliona.... se le prometteva le grande dormite quando sarebbero cresciuti. Poi cominciano a uscire con gli amici e giù ad aspettarli sveglia, poi andati a studiare o lavorare al estero e lì direttamente a non dormire.... 
 La stagione del dormire non torna più


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Non ci provare
> io comincio a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnel...sono 3 anni e mezzo che non dormo più di 4h consecutive e non può che tendere a migliorare.. dopo essermi fatta 24h con i miei little men, presto arriverà l "autonomia" anche del piccolo e poco conta se da sforzo fisico si passerà a quello psicologico(così mi preannunciano)intanto comincerò a dormire


io figli non ne ho
ma che non mi faccio una bella dormita
non so quanti anni sono
c'è da dire che non ho mai dormito tantissimo...
ma ultimamente sto peggiorando


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io figli non ne ho
> ma che non mi faccio una bella dormita
> non so quanti anni sono
> c'è da dire che non ho mai dormito tantissimo...
> ma ultimamente sto peggiorando


idem. sì e no dormo 4 ore a notte di fila. 

stanotte record dei record, ho dormito da mezzanotte alle 2.30 poi mi sono svegliata e da lì sonnellini alternati a dormiveglia :unhappy:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> idem. sì e no dormo 4 ore a notte di fila.
> 
> stanotte record dei record, ho dormito da mezzanotte alle 2.30 poi mi sono svegliata e da lì sonnellini alternati a dormiveglia :unhappy:


senti un po'
ma non è che io e te siamo parenti?


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> senti un po'
> ma non è che io e te siamo parenti?


pò esse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mia nonna era di Poppi


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> pò esse :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mia nonna era di Poppi



miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
casentinese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> casentinese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



............è una brutta cosa? io ignoro totalmente. sono stata solo una volta a trovare i miei cugini ad Arezzo...ora vivono lì


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ............è una brutta cosa? io ignoro totalmente. sono stata solo una volta a trovare i miei cugini ad Arezzo...ora vivono lì


hahah no no
casentino non è brutta cosa
era peggio roba tipo cortonese....  :rotfl:
cmq io ad arezzo ci lavoro
quando vieni dimmelo 


ma me lo dici come si chiamano?
che poi magari li conosco pure


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ............è una brutta cosa? io ignoro totalmente. sono stata solo una volta a trovare i miei cugini ad Arezzo...ora vivono lì


Il casentino è a nord di Bologna...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il casentino è a nord di Bologna...


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


>


Shhhhhhhhhhh che ci casca...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh che ci casca...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il casentino è a nord di Bologna...





Cassandra82 ha detto:


>





Nicka ha detto:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh che ci casca...


ah, ah, ah. -_-

Biri devi sapere che ho notevoli problemi con geografia e senso dell'orientamento.

me perdo pure se mi dici "ci vediamo al binario 1 a Tiburtina (@oscuro ne sa qualcosa )


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah, ah, ah. -_-
> 
> Biri devi sapere che ho notevoli problemi con geografia e senso dell'orientamento.
> 
> me perdo pure se mi dici "ci vediamo al binario 1 a Tiburtina (@oscuro ne sa qualcosa )


ma neanche io sono bravissima ad orientarmi
ma se sai dov'è arezzo...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma neanche io sono bravissima ad orientarmi
> ma se sai dov'è arezzo...


si ma ho problemi con le strade e le distanze.. e la mia amica cara mi percula per questo (@nicka :ar


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si ma ho problemi con le strade e le distanze.. e la mia amica cara mi percula per questo (@nicka :ar


sì l'amica che non si perde mai ce l'ho anch'io
che poi mai non è vero
a marina di ravenna aveva sbagliato alla grande
e io e marito le siamo pure andati dietro :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> sì l'amica che non si perde mai ce l'ho anch'io
> che poi mai non è vero
> a marina di ravenna aveva sbagliato alla grande
> e io e marito le siamo pure andati dietro :rotfl:


io sono un caso umano, devo dire eh? cioè ho avuto difficoltà ad orientarmi in macchina dietro allo stadio Olimpico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è vergognoso perché sono stata abbonata 5 anni alla Roma quindi dovrei conoscere la zona come casa mia. e invece...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono un caso umano, devo dire eh? cioè ho avuto difficoltà ad orientarmi in macchina dietro allo stadio Olimpico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: è vergognoso perché sono stata abbonata 5 anni alla Roma quindi dovrei conoscere la zona come casa mia. e invece...


tu stai messa peggio di me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

cmq io conosco uno di roma
che aveva il tom tom per girare per roma....


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah, ah, ah. -_-
> 
> Biri devi sapere che ho notevoli problemi con geografia e senso dell'orientamento.
> 
> me perdo pure se mi dici "ci vediamo al binario 1 a Tiburtina (@oscuro ne sa qualcosa )


L'importante è avere punti di riferimento....:rotfl:che tu non hai.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'importante è avere punti di riferimento....:rotfl:che tu non hai.


ci sono dei posti che punti di riferimento non li hanno
per esempio io sono andata anni a marina di grosseto
(no dei posti più brutti della toscana insieme a san giovanni valdarno e loro ciuffenna)
io lì mi perdo
seguo gli altri e spero di arrivare


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'importante è avere punti di riferimento....:rotfl:che tu non hai.


tu mi fai le cose apposta perchè ti diverti se mi perdo


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> sì l'amica che non si perde mai ce l'ho anch'io
> che poi mai non è vero
> a marina di ravenna aveva sbagliato alla grande
> e io e marito le siamo pure andati dietro :rotfl:


Io ad esempio mi perdo solo se mi dicono di andare a destra piuttosto che a sinistra, non usando navigatori mi fido degli autoctoni!


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ci sono dei posti che punti di riferimento non li hanno
> per esempio io sono andata anni a marina di grosseto
> (no dei posti più brutti della toscana insieme a san giovanni valdarno e loro ciuffenna)
> io lì mi perdo
> seguo gli altri e spero di arrivare


Nessun negozio?nessun posto particolare?nulla?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ad esempio mi perdo solo se mi dicono di andare a destra piuttosto che a sinistra, non usando navigatori mi fido degli autoctoni!


la meglio fu una vecchina a capolona
cercavo il comune
con la mano mi indicò sinistra
però mi disse destra :rotfl:
il comune era a sinistra :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

​io uso il navigatore a Roma.....


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> tu mi fai le cose apposta perchè ti diverti se mi perdo


Io sbuco sempre da posti diversi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sbuco sempre da posti diversi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


quanto te diverti a farmi le trappole :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma ormai ti ho sgamato quindi


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun negozio?nessun posto particolare?nulla?


macchè... niente
fa schifo
è tutta uguale
riconoscevo solo un posto
una piazza con un piccolo centro commerciale
ovviamente noi dovevamo andare da tutt'altra parte 

il lungo mare e il porto sono veramente belli
anche se le mattonelline se ne stanno venendo via tutte
ma per il resto... appena giri l'angolo
sei nella peggio periferia
più o meno come livorno


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ​io uso il navigatore a Roma.....


io l'ho usato a firenze a piedi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ​io uso il navigatore a Roma.....


-_-


----------



## oscuro (19 Luglio 2016)

*Si*



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> macchè... niente
> fa schifo
> è tutta uguale
> riconoscevo solo un posto
> ...


Ammazza che chiavica di posto.:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ammazza che chiavica di posto.:rotfl:


fa veramente schifo


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> tu stai messa peggio di me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> cmq io conosco uno di roma
> che aveva il tom tom per girare per roma....


Beh io ho messo waze per fare 200 metri. 
Ero con due testimoni...tra l'altro.  :facepalm:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh io ho messo waze per fare 200 metri.
> Ero con due testimoni...tra l'altro.  :facepalm:


stiamo messi bene insomma :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> stiamo messi bene insomma :rotfl:


Ormai lo appiccio di default. 

Quella volta era l'agitazione. Tenevo due gnocche fotoniche in macchina. Ero poco lucido...


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cominciate a turbarmi...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ormai lo appiccio di default.
> 
> Quella volta era l'agitazione. Tenevo due gnocche fotoniche in macchina. Ero poco lucido...


e c'hai fatto bella figura :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e c'hai fatto bella figura :rotfl:


È stata solo la prima di una discreta serie... :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> È stata solo la prima di una discreta serie... :rotfl:


ottimo direi :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cominciate a turbarmi...


la saputella


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> la saputella


Ma no! Però che cavolo...appicciare na roba per fare 200 metri... :facepalm:
Capisco la gnoccheria da scarrozzare, ma c'è un limite!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no! Però che cavolo...appicciare na roba per fare 200 metri... :facepalm:
> Capisco la gnoccheria da scarrozzare, ma c'è un limite!


ma se nn conosci il posto...


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma no! Però che cavolo...appicciare na roba per fare 200 metri... :facepalm:
> Capisco la gnoccheria da scarrozzare, ma c'è un limite!


La gnagna distrae. 



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma se nn conosci il posto...


Preciso: sapevo che era a un passo. Sul Cel ho messo direttamente il locale per non fare una figura peggiore: cominciare a fare tutte le traverse prima di pigliare quella giusta.

Tanto la figura del coglione la facevo comunque...ero partito per farla e ci sono riuscito alla grande!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La gnagna distrae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'importante è raggiungere gli obiettivi:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> La gnagna distrae.


Se mai ci vedremo ti sequestro il cellulare, voglio ridere! 
Vero è che non saresti distratto da chissà quale eterea visione, sicchè...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se mai ci vedremo ti sequestro il cellulare, voglio ridere!
> Vero è che non saresti distratto da chissà quale eterea visione, sicchè...


te ti vuoi perdere per infrattarti
altrochechiacchiere :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> te ti vuoi perdere per infrattarti
> altrochechiacchiere :rotfl:


Ma mi infrattavo a 18 anni, ora non gliela posso fare...e poi co' Ross!?
Cioè, gli dovrei pure indicare cosa fare...:carneval:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi infrattavo a 18 anni, ora non gliela posso fare...e poi co' Ross!?
> Cioè, gli dovrei pure indicare cosa fare...:carneval:


ma ti disegni una cartina sulla pelle...
gli fai seguire le indicazioni
suvvia.... ti devo dire proprio tutto?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma ti disegni una cartina sulla pelle...
> gli fai seguire le indicazioni
> suvvia.... ti devo dire proprio tutto?


Poi magari inizia a cliccare tipo App???
Ossignur...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi magari inizia a cliccare tipo App???
> Ossignur...


ci struscia il dito :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma mi infrattavo a 18 anni, ora non gliela posso fare...e poi co' Ross!?
> Cioè, gli dovrei pure indicare cosa fare...:carneval:


Potrei stupirti: sono un fenomeno a seguire le istruzioni. :carneval:

E poi ammettilo che vorresti perderti per fratte con il sottoscritto...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Potrei stupirti: sono un fenomeno a seguire le istruzioni. :carneval:
> 
> E poi ammettilo che vorresti perderti per fratte con il sottoscritto...


vai che parte l'inciucio


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi magari inizia a cliccare tipo App???
> Ossignur...


Cerco il bottoncino! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


(Ecco che Ross fu bannato senza apparenti validi motivi)


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ci struscia il dito :rotfl:


La cosa si fa interessante...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cerco il bottoncino! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> (Ecco che Ross fu bannato senza apparenti validi motivi)





Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa si fa interessante...


fascia protetta!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Cerco il bottoncino! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> 
> (Ecco che Ross fu bannato senza apparenti validi motivi)


Piuttosto fai di me carne da macello...


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> vai che parte l'inciucio


Se le piacciono i cessi, avrà pane per i suoi denti.

A me, va detto, le gnocche che fan finta di essere cozze piacciono assai. :inlove:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se le piacciono i cessi, avrà pane per i suoi denti.
> 
> A me, va detto, le gnocche che fan finta di essere cozze piacciono assai. :inlove:


e io scommetto che la [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] è 'na gnocca da paura


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Piuttosto fai di me carne da macello...


Più mi tratti male più mi piaci... Si sì, se fai la stronza poi vado in sollucchero!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Piuttosto fai di me carne da macello...



50 sfumature di ross
:rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e io scommetto che la [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] è 'na gnocca da paura


Non c'è necessità di scommettere, dallo pure per acquisito. Nicka è gnocca vera!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non c'è necessità di scommettere, dallo pure per acquisito. Nicka è gnocca vera!


 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] cambia avatar con un piatto di gnocchi :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> 50 sfumature di ross
> :rotfl:


Aiuto! Pore donne quelle che mi capitano a tiro...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh io ho messo waze per fare 200 metri.
> Ero con due testimoni...tra l'altro.  :facepalm:


presente :rotfl:confermo.

tra l'altro poi, [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION], lui chiedeva A ME "dove devo girare..." io a ride :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> presente :rotfl:confermo.
> 
> tra l'altro poi, @_Nicka_, lui chiedeva A ME "dove devo girare..." io a ride :rotfl::rotfl:


:facepalm:

Ok, il giorno che sarò triste vengo a Roma per ridere un po' co voi altri!! :carneval:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> presente :rotfl:confermo.
> 
> tra l'altro poi, [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION], lui chiedeva A ME "dove devo girare..." io a ride :rotfl::rotfl:


Eccola qui!
Benvenuta ragazza...attendevo giusto il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e io scommetto che la @_Nicka_ è 'na gnocca da paura





Ross ha detto:


> Non c'è necessità di scommettere, dallo pure per acquisito. Nicka è gnocca vera!


Voi avete serissimi problemi...ve lo dico...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Ok, il giorno che sarò triste vengo a Roma per ridere un po' co voi altri!! :carneval:


però a piedi sono brava. dai  sono stata un'ottima cicerona con te...

è in macchina che mi perdo. o quando mi danno appuntamenti strani, tipo "ci vediamo al binario 1 de tiburtina, " ma che vor dì :facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> 50 sfumature di ross
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però a piedi sono brava. dai  sono stata un'ottima cicerona con te...
> 
> è in macchina che mi perdo. o quando mi danno appuntamenti strani, tipo "ci vediamo al binario 1 de tiburtina, " ma che vor dì :facepalm:


Ti è andata fatta bene che quella zona la conoscevo bene pure io...
Al binario 1 è un'indicazione assolutamente comprensibile...


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Più mi tratti male più mi piaci... Si sì, se fai la stronza poi vado in sollucchero!


Ecco, quello non mi riesce assolutamente...ora sono tristerrima...


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però a piedi sono brava. dai  sono stata un'ottima cicerona con te...
> 
> è in macchina che mi perdo. o quando mi danno appuntamenti strani, tipo "ci vediamo al binario 1 de tiburtina, " ma che vor dì :facepalm:


Che poi chiedevo a te...mica sei pugliese eh!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Eccola qui!
> Benvenuta ragazza...attendevo giusto il colpo di grazia.


ma quale colpo di grazia! io mi perdo dietro l'ufficio :rotfl: 

e piantala con questa cosa del cesso che mo ccciolleprove su di te


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Voi avete serissimi problemi...ve lo dico...


mandami una foto


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti è andata fatta bene che quella zona la conoscevo bene pure io...
> Al binario 1 è un'indicazione assolutamente comprensibile...


ammazza  t'ho fatto fare un giro a piedi dietro Rione Monti. ingrata.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> però a piedi sono brava. dai  sono stata un'ottima cicerona con te...
> 
> è in macchina che mi perdo. o quando mi danno appuntamenti strani, tipo "ci vediamo al binario 1 de tiburtina, " ma che vor dì :facepalm:


te ci dovevi essere tanti anni fa a firenze :rotfl:
perdersi alla stazione di firenze nn esiste
c'è chi ci stava riuscendo
(non io)


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Che poi chiedevo a te...mica sei pugliese eh!


comunque tesò grazie per i complimenti ma basta :rotfl::rotfl: che ad ogni "gnocca" sento fluire ondate malefiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e poi nevvero. sono un normotipo


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ammazza  t'ho fatto fare un giro a piedi dietro Rione Monti. ingrata.


la classica gnocca che se la tira insomma


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> te ci dovevi essere tanti anni fa a firenze :rotfl:
> perdersi alla stazione di firenze nn esiste
> c'è chi ci stava riuscendo
> (non io)


un po' come "al centro di Bologna non si perde neanche un bambino - ma Banshee si".

è che Lucio non me conosceva :rotfl: sennò avrebbe cantato così :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> un po' come "al centro di Bologna non si perde neanche un bambino - ma Banshee si".
> 
> è che Lucio non me conosceva :rotfl: sennò avrebbe cantato così :rotfl:


parliamone di bologna
io se ci vado nn ne scappo
e cmq c'è qualcuno
che si vanta tanto
che quando arriva in centro ad arezzo
nn sa dove andare....


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> la classica gnocca che se la tira insomma


ma no, non me la tiro dai  vero [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ammazza  t'ho fatto fare un giro a piedi dietro Rione Monti. ingrata.


:inlove:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no, non me la tiro dai  vero @_Ross_?


hahaha ma non te [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION]


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> mandami una foto


Sono buona, ti si creperebbe il monitor, lascia perdere...


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque tesò grazie per i complimenti ma basta :rotfl::rotfl: che ad ogni "gnocca" sento fluire ondate malefiche :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e poi nevvero. sono un normotipo


Normotipo un par di palle!
Normognocca suona meglio. 



Cassandra82 ha detto:


> la classica gnocca che se la tira insomma


Mah...diciamo che se la potrebbe tirà pure de più.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono buona, ti si creperebbe il monitor, lascia perdere...


ma va là


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Normotipo* un par di palle*!
> Normognocca suona meglio.
> 
> 
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: adoro!

(comunque reggevo pure il terzo campari...)


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no, non me la tiro dai  vero [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION]?


Beh...quando mi hai visto hai detto solo 'e questo coso che d'è?' con l'aria sdegnata...guardavi me eh. Non la carcassa de macchina. 

Una diva fa così.


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: adoro!
> 
> (comunque reggevo pure il terzo campari...)


Ti devo regalare un camper di campari per Natale...
Lo metto in lista.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Beh...quando mi hai visto hai detto solo 'e questo coso che d'è?' con l'aria sdegnata...guardavi me eh. Non la carcassa de macchina.
> 
> Una diva fa così.


schifata proprio :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: adoro!
> 
> (comunque reggevo pure il terzo campari...)


Forse fai finta di ignorare che se non avevamo altri impegni...ci venivano a raccattare la mattina dopo, ancora col campari in mano. Altro che terzo! :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Forse fai finta di ignorare che se non avevamo altri impegni...ci venivano a raccattare la mattina dopo, ancora col campari in mano. Altro che terzo! :rotfl:


viziosi


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Forse fai finta di ignorare che se non avevamo altri impegni...ci venivano a raccattare la mattina dopo, ancora col campari in mano. Altro che terzo! :rotfl:


mamma mia 

si replicherà e stavolta iniziamo prima :mexican:


----------



## Ross (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> schifata proprio :rotfl:


Come darle torto...meno male che non mi ha tirato pietre con [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION].


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> mamma mia
> 
> si replicherà e stavolta iniziamo prima :mexican:


voglio venire anch'io


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> voglio venire anch'io


Idem!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Idem!


gnamo


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti devo regalare un camper di campari per Natale...
> Lo metto in lista.


così mi camparizzo mentre mi camperizzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

senza oscuro, che se vede un camper mi abbandona


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> così mi camparizzo mentre mi camperizzo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senza oscuro, che se vede un camper mi abbandona


:facepalm:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> gnamo


Tanto mi sa che sei di strada...passo a prenderti, eventualmente dammi indicazioni corrette!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tanto mi sa che sei di strada...passo a prenderti, eventualmente dammi indicazioni corrette!


ci si trova al casello dell'autostrada
come le mignotte :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ci si trova al casello dell'autostrada
> come le mignotte :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che spettacolo!!!!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Che spettacolo!!!!


io ho una punto nera


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io ho una punto nera




Anche io, ma è grande...
Anzi, non lo so...magari devo buttarla in un fosso visto che sta per lasciarmi...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Anche io, ma è grande...
> Anzi, non lo so...magari devo buttarla in un fosso visto che sta per lasciarmi...


no io ho preso quella precedente
la grande punto non mi entra in garage


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

ma non potete venire col treno e poi ci muoviamo coi mezzi? 

io sono precisa non faccio perdere treni, IO.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non potete venire col treno e poi ci muoviamo coi mezzi?
> 
> io sono precisa non faccio perdere treni, IO.


a me va bene anche il treno
mi basta nn dover guidare
in ogni caso io nel giro di 30km
ho 3 caselli autostradali vicino casa


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> viziosi


Sti due?
Alcolizzati.
Te non sai gli sguardi di disprezzo che mi sono arrivati quando stavano per ordinare il terzo e si sono accorti che manco avevo iniziato il secondo.
Paura :scared:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Sti due?
> Alcolizzati.
> Te non sai gli sguardi di disprezzo che mi sono arrivati quando stavano per ordinare il terzo e si sono accorti che manco avevo iniziato il secondo.
> Paura :scared:



io sto a casa


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> *Sti due?
> Alcolizzati.*
> Te non sai gli sguardi di disprezzo che mi sono arrivati quando stavano per ordinare il terzo e si sono accorti che manco avevo iniziato il secondo.
> Paura :scared:


...disse colei che "va beh rosso no che fa caldo, ma un po' di bianco a pranzo no?" e si finirono una bottiglia di Falanghina...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ...disse colei che "va beh rosso no che fa caldo, ma un po' di bianco a pranzo no?" e si finirono una bottiglia di Falanghina...


io sto a casa


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

cmq se vi presento mia sorella
vi prendete paura davvero :rotfl:
tranne la birra
beve tutto


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma non potete venire col treno e poi ci muoviamo coi mezzi?
> 
> io sono precisa non faccio perdere treni, IO.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


>


e nn ti arrabbiare
a me basta nn guidare
potete guidare o te o marito


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> e nn ti arrabbiare
> a me basta nn guidare
> potete guidare o te o marito


Ce l'avevo con Ban, mi rinfaccerà a vita che le ho fatto perdere il treno...
Ma mica è colpa mia se i treni partono in orario a volte, io so che sono sempre in ritardo!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'avevo con Ban, mi rinfaccerà a vita che le ho fatto perdere il treno...
> Ma mica è colpa mia se i treni partono in orario a volte, io so che sono sempre in ritardo!!! :rotfl:


io controllo sempre col viaggiatreno


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'avevo con Ban, mi rinfaccerà a vita che le ho fatto perdere il treno...
> Ma mica è colpa mia se i treni partono in orario a volte, io so che sono sempre in ritardo!!! :rotfl:


Ci sono le app per controllare 
Che se sei una ritardataria cronica come me, ti salvano la vita


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ci sono le app per controllare
> Che se sei una ritardataria cronica come me, ti salvano la vita


io vado direttamente sul sito


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ci sono le app per controllare
> Che se sei una ritardataria cronica come me, ti salvano la vita


Ma noi eravamo coscientemente in ritardo!! 
:rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma noi eravamo coscientemente in ritardo!!
> :rotfl:


ma chissà che avete combinato


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma chissà che avete combinato


Mangiato...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mangiato...


servizio lento o siete un pozzo senza fondo?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'avevo con Ban, mi rinfaccerà a vita che le ho fatto perdere il treno...
> Ma mica è colpa mia se i treni partono in orario a volte, io so che sono sempre in ritardo!!! :rotfl:


ed ecco che il titolo del 3D
assume di colpo un altro significato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> servizio lento o siete un pozzo senza fondo?


Buona la seconda!!!
Poi vabbe, l'ho portata in mezzo ai boschi, a tornare indietro mica potevo volare!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ed ecco che il titolo del 3D
> assume di colpo un altro significato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vero!!!!!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Buona la seconda!!!
> Poi vabbe, l'ho portata in mezzo ai boschi, a tornare indietro mica potevo volare!


citte
organizzazione zero


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: vero!!!!!


:facepalm:
voi andreste d'accordo con marito
io invece sono sempre in anticipo


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> voi andreste d'accordo con marito
> io invece sono sempre in anticipo


Odio gli orari...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma chissà che avete combinato





Nicka ha detto:


> Mangiato...


c'era la fatina del vino nei boschi! 



comunque io sono sempre iper puntuale se non in anticipo. quindi è stato solo grazie al rilassamento dovuto al cibo, vino e buona compagnia che non ho iniziato a sclerare tipo bianconiglio "è tardi è tardi!!"


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> c'era la fatina del vino nei boschi!
> 
> 
> 
> comunque io sono sempre iper puntuale se non in anticipo. quindi è stato solo grazie al rilassamento dovuto al cibo, vino e buona compagnia che non ho iniziato a sclerare tipo bianconiglio *"è tardi è tardi!!"*


Finivo fuori strada! :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] marito é d'accordo sul darti il vestito


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> @_banshee_ marito é d'accordo sul darti il vestito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

adesso bisogna vedere se è d'accordo il mio compagno. a sposarsi dico.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> adesso bisogna vedere se è d'accordo il mio compagno. a sposarsi dico.


Ma quando ti vede
Ti dice subito di sí


----------



## brenin (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> adesso bisogna vedere se è d'accordo il mio compagno. a sposarsi dico.


Il Giappone vi aspetta.....


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il Giappone vi aspetta.....


che sogno  !!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

comunque buffo. ho aperto il 3d perché mi sentivo pressata.. e ora sono finita a parlare di vestito da sposa e viaggio di nozze senza nemmeno aver ricevuto la proposta :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Il Giappone vi aspetta.....


La mia migliore amica si sposa a settembre e hanno deciso per il Giappone... Sono molto contenta!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica si sposa a settembre e hanno deciso per il Giappone... Sono molto contenta!


al mio matrimonio in arancione, SALLO. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque buffo. ho aperto il 3d perché mi sentivo pressata.. e ora sono finita a parlare di vestito da sposa e viaggio di nozze senza nemmeno aver ricevuto la proposta :rotfl:


Oh dovesse essere mi autoinvito...
Però i dolci che siano classici mi raccomando!!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> al mio matrimonio in arancione, SALLO.
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi dona!!!! 
Mo l'altro lo hai visto...verde strano!!! Figata!!!!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oh dovesse essere mi autoinvito...
> *Però i dolci che siano classici *mi raccomando!!!


niente tortini di riso, Nicka-san? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

che stronze perfide. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> niente tortini di riso, Nicka-san? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> che stronze perfide. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per carità!!!! 
Dolci classici romani quali sono?!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi dona!!!!
> Mo l'altro lo hai visto...verde strano!!! Figata!!!!


bello veramente! se vorrai potrai pure riciclare quello  io non mi offendo eh!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> bello veramente! se vorrai potrai pure riciclare quello  io non mi offendo eh!!


Lo pitto d'arancio!!!


----------



## brenin (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La mia migliore amica si sposa a settembre e hanno deciso per il Giappone... Sono molto contenta!


E' il massimo ( però il mio è un giudizio di parte.... ), che bellezza ! sarà un'esperienza indimenticabile. Io dovrò aspettare qualche anno per ritornarci ....


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> E' il massimo ( però il mio è un giudizio di parte.... ), che bellezza ! sarà un'esperienza indimenticabile. Io dovrò aspettare qualche anno per ritornarci ....


Piacerebbe tanto anche a me andarci!!!


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per carità!!!!
> Dolci classici romani quali sono?!


crostata con le visciole..crema e pinoli....e i maritozzi co la panna


----------



## brenin (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Piacerebbe tanto anche a me andarci!!!


Te lo auguro di andarci.... il lupacchiotto lo teniamo noi a pensione con la mia akita.... ( se sarà maschio ovvio )


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> crostata con le visciole..crema e pinoli....e i maritozzi co la panna


Una supermegatortona a forma di maritozzo con la panna!!!! Ottimo!!!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Te lo auguro di andarci.... il lupacchiotto lo teniamo noi a pensione con la mia akita.... ( se sarà maschio ovvio )


Sì sì, è comunque deciso per il maschio!
Mi hanno detto che le cucciolate sono disponibili in primavera e autunno, quindi adesso aspetto autunno e vediamo. Ma siamo decisi!!! :up:
Non vedo l'ora! :inlove:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì, è comunque deciso per il maschio!
> Mi hanno detto che le cucciolate sono disponibili in primavera e autunno, quindi adesso aspetto autunno e vediamo. Ma siamo decisi!!! :up:
> Non vedo l'ora! :inlove:


non vedo l'ora di conoscerlo poi!!!

ma i micini?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non vedo l'ora di conoscerlo poi!!!
> 
> ma i micini?


I micini si arrangeranno...deciderà la natura per loro...:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I micini si arrangeranno...deciderà la natura per loro...:rotfl:


stellini!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> stellini!!


Eh la natura...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Eh la natura...


i gatti si sanno arrangiare


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque buffo. ho aperto il 3d perché mi sentivo pressata.. e ora sono finita a parlare di vestito da sposa e viaggio di nozze senza nemmeno aver ricevuto la proposta :rotfl:


falla te la proposta


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> falla te la proposta


seee se la faccio io se ne parla tra dieci anni :carneval: ho i tempi biblici e l'ansia


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> falla te la proposta


a febbraio prossimo che e' bisestile.


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> falla te la proposta


Ma che sono ste modernità!?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> a febbraio prossimo che e' bisestile.


ma era questo l'anno bisestile


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che sono ste modernità!?


io al mio glielo chiesi
nel lontano 2009
mi disse che c'era la crisi


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io al mio glielo chiesi
> nel lontano 2009
> mi disse che c'era la crisi


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

un genio!!! Lo voglio conoscere!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> seee se la faccio io se ne parla tra dieci anni :carneval: ho i tempi biblici e l'ansia


il bigliettino
mi vuoi sposare?
si
no
:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma era questo l'anno bisestile


e allora deve aspettare


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> un genio!!! Lo voglio conoscere!


sì genio
poi s'è pentito però


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

caciottina ha detto:


> e allora deve aspettare


altri 4 anni?
ma io voglio sbolognare il vestito


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> altri 4 anni?
> ma io voglio sbolognare il vestito


Diventerà vintage!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diventerà vintage!


appunto
no no
si deve sposare entro l'anno [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] ci parlo io col tuo


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> appunto
> no no
> si deve sposare entro l'anno @_banshee_ ci parlo io col tuo


non vedi l'ora di smollare il vestito :rotfl::rotfl: 

entro l'anno impossibile.. vedremo più in là, chissà....


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non vedi l'ora di smollare il vestito :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> entro l'anno impossibile.. vedremo più in là, chissà....


Io per te voto per una cosa in stile November rain


----------



## ivanl (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> I micini si arrangeranno...deciderà la natura per loro...:rotfl:


concordo :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Io per te voto per una cosa in stile November rain


seee lallero  tu sei di parte... a parte che non me lo posso permettere non c'ho quel fisico ma... in un eventuale mio matrimonio...1) c'è mio padre :rotfl::rotfl: 2) il mio lui si incazzarebbe un filino


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> seee lallero  tu sei di parte... a parte che non me lo posso permettere non c'ho quel fisico ma... in un eventuale mio matrimonio...1) c'è mio padre :rotfl::rotfl: 2) il mio lui si incazzarebbe un filino


Secondo me questo merita...



Spoiler


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> seee lallero  tu sei di parte... a parte che non me lo posso permettere non c'ho quel fisico ma... in un eventuale mio matrimonio...1) c'è mio padre :rotfl::rotfl: 2) il mio lui si incazzarebbe un filino


Uomini.
Chennedevono capì.



Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me questo merita...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Vinto!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non vedi l'ora di smollare il vestito :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> entro l'anno impossibile.. vedremo più in là, chissà....


ma in chiesa?


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me questo merita...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Spot ha detto:


> Uomini.
> Chennedevono capì.
> 
> 
> Vinto!!!!!!!!!



dai. se mi sposo apro il treddì per il vestito così vi sfogate coi contributi..e se famo du risate...! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me questo merita...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


è il tuo?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> è il tuo?


Ovviamente...


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dai. se mi sposo apro il treddì per il vestito così vi sfogate coi contributi..e se famo du risate...! :rotfl::rotfl:


Evvai!!!!
Poi se mi sposo pure io lo apro uguale!!!!
Vabbè, tanto a me va bene un sacco della monnezza...bianco però! Sono vergine.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente...


poi dici che nn sei gnocca
ora ti sposa lsd


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Evvai!!!!
> Poi se mi sposo pure io lo apro uguale!!!!
> Vabbè, tanto a me va bene un sacco della monnezza...bianco però! Sono vergine.


lo do a te il mio


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> poi dici che nn sei gnocca
> ora ti sposa lsd


Non ho detto che sono quella della foto!! Ma manco da lontano! :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho detto che sono quella della foto!! Ma manco da lontano! :rotfl:


vuoi il mio?


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> poi dici che nn sei gnocca
> ora ti sposa lsd


Ma ce la vedi con quel viso da minchiona?
La nostra Nicka è di gran lunga più caruccia.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma ce la vedi con quel viso da minchiona?
> La nostra Nicka è di gran lunga più caruccia.


mi fido


----------



## Stark72 (19 Luglio 2016)

Volevo ricordarvi che s'è fatta 'na certa...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo ricordarvi che s'è fatta 'na certa...


una certa età dici?
lo so


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo ricordarvi che s'è fatta 'na certa...


qua già m'hanno organizzato il matrimonio, trovato il vestito e la luna di miele praticamente :rotfl: 

peccato solo che il mio boss non lo sa!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> qua già m'hanno organizzato il matrimonio, trovato il vestito e la luna di miele praticamente :rotfl:
> 
> peccato solo che il mio boss non lo sa!


ma con lui ci parlo io
tranquilla


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma con lui ci parlo io
> tranquilla


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


malfidata


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma ce la vedi con quel viso da minchiona?
> La nostra Nicka è di gran lunga più caruccia.


Ma infatti...
Io la minchiona ce l'ho! 

:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Io la minchiona ce l'ho!
> 
> :rotfl:


..ho guglato "abiti da sposa orrendi" (e ho trovato quello che mi hai postato tu, tra l'altro)

guarda che è uscito:



LA PIOVRONA!! AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ho guglato "abiti da sposa orrendi" (e ho trovato quello che mi hai postato tu, tra l'altro)
> 
> guarda che è uscito:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ho guglato "abiti da sposa orrendi" (e ho trovato quello che mi hai postato tu, tra l'altro)
> 
> guarda che è uscito:
> 
> ...


ohmaria


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma infatti...
> Io la minchiona ce l'ho!
> 
> :rotfl:


Ciao proprio


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciao proprio


ha detto che l'ha tagliato


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ciao proprio




Alte vette di buon gusto!!!


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ..ho guglato "abiti da sposa orrendi" (e ho trovato quello che mi hai postato tu, tra l'altro)
> 
> guarda che è uscito:
> 
> ...


Ma è fighissimo.
Mi potrei sposare anche senza marito, giusto per mettermi una cosa del genere.
E non scherzo.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma è fighissimo.
> Mi potrei sposare anche senza marito, giusto per mettermi una cosa del genere.
> E non scherzo.


anche perchè uno che ti vede arrivare con quel coso
se ne va :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ma è fighissimo.
> Mi potrei sposare anche senza marito, giusto per mettermi una cosa del genere.
> E non scherzo.


se mi inviti ti faccio da damigella d'onore. posso mettere questo?


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> anche perchè uno che ti vede arrivare con quel coso
> se ne va :rotfl:


Dici che nessuno sogna una calda sposina tentacolosa?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se mi inviti ti faccio da damigella d'onore. posso mettere questo?
> 
> View attachment 11802


Guarda mi sposo solo per vederti conciata così...
Stasera faccio la proposta all'uomo...

Senti un po'...ma perchè sto vestito che mi sono presa mi sa tanto da Margaery Tyrell?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Dici che nessuno sogna una calda sposina tentacolosa?


il mio mi disse
se ti vedo arrivare vestita in qualche modo
me ne vado
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi sa che si fidava poco
il vestito l'abbiamo scelto insieme :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> il mio mi disse
> se ti vedo arrivare vestita in qualche modo
> me ne vado
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Io ho già detto che voglio un vestito rosa Hello Kitty e si è arrabbiato...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda mi sposo solo per vederti conciata così...
> Stasera faccio la proposta all'uomo...
> 
> Senti un po'...ma perchè sto vestito che mi sono presa mi sa tanto da Margaery Tyrell?


posso venire anch'io?????


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Guarda mi sposo solo per vederti conciata così...
> Stasera faccio la proposta all'uomo...
> 
> Senti un po'...ma perchè sto vestito che mi sono presa mi sa tanto da Margaery Tyrell?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vero! fa molto GOT.. poi lei metteva quel colore mi sa se non ricordo male...verde dorato, bello assai


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ho già detto che voglio un vestito rosa Hello Kitty e si è arrabbiato...


hello kitty
è un gatto
maschio
bianco


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> posso venire anch'io?????


Yesssssssssss!!!!
Più siamo meglio è!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> hello kitty
> è un gatto
> maschio
> bianco


Sì ma tutto ciò che riguarda Hello Kitty è rosa-fastidio!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Yesssssssssss!!!!
> Più siamo meglio è!


cosa non si fa per il regalo :rotfl:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì ma tutto ciò che riguarda Hello Kitty è rosa-fastidio!


ma perchè sbagliano


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> vero! fa molto GOT.. poi lei metteva quel colore mi sa se non ricordo male...verde dorato, bello assai


E' vero!? Ho avuto l'illuminazione...fossi stata pure capellona bionda-rossa era un problema!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> cosa non si fa per il regalo :rotfl:


Embè!!! :carneval:


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' vero!? Ho avuto l'illuminazione...fossi stata pure capellona bionda-rossa era un problema!


ma cosa state dicendo?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Embè!!! :carneval:


ho giust'appunto due barattoli orrendi da riciclare....


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ho giust'appunto due barattoli orrendi da riciclare....


Ma io ora mi ci vedo fare la tavolata "Tradimento.net", che a un matrimonio porta pure bene! 
Per i barattoli sei esonerata!


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> se mi inviti ti faccio da damigella d'onore. posso mettere questo?
> 
> View attachment 11802


Troppo casta.
Poi dovremmo rimanere sul tema flora&fauna per lo meno...
Che dici di un bel leopardato, giusto per rimanere sul classico?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io ora mi ci vedo fare la tavolata "Tradimento.net", che a un matrimonio porta pure bene!
> Per i barattoli sei esonerata!


ho anche un centrotavola
la coperta coi gatti
tovagliette stile americano....


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Troppo casta.
> Poi dovremmo rimanere sul tema flora&fauna per lo meno...
> Che dici di un bel leopardato, giusto per rimanere sul classico?


voi siete troppo bone
io vengo con un sacco 
ben nascosta


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma cosa state dicendo?


Noi ci guardiamo il Trono di spade...
Mi sono comprata un vestito che mi ricorda per certi versi i vestiti che si mette una delle protagoniste...







Non è così, anche se ha il corpetto ricamato e scende giù simile...il colore ci si avvicina molto.
Mi sento principessina!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Noi ci guardiamo il Trono di spade...
> Mi sono comprata un vestito che mi ricorda per certi versi i vestiti che si mette una delle protagoniste...
> 
> 
> ...


ah...
ecco....


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Troppo casta.
> Poi dovremmo rimanere sul tema flora&fauna per lo meno...
> Che dici di un bel leopardato, giusto per rimanere sul classico?


Il leopardato non mi dona...come si fa!?


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il leopardato non mi dona...come si fa!?


ma guarda
nn dona manco alla modella...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Troppo casta.
> Poi dovremmo rimanere sul tema flora&fauna per lo meno...
> Che dici di un bel leopardato, giusto per rimanere sul classico?


mmh. il leopardato mi sbatte un po' troppo con la carnagione....

posso farlo stesso modello zebrato?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Sentite...a me l'animalier fa sembrare un vecchio bagascione da bettola di infimo livello.
Quindi se il tema è flora e fauna io voglio fare la flora...


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il leopardato non mi dona...come si fa!?


C'è sempre il muccato 


Spoiler











Però non con quelle scarpe, che per una cerimonia non vanno bene


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> C'è sempre il muccato
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Io avevo chiesto che certe foto non venissero fuori...
Ora qualcuno dovrà darmi spiegazioni...


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sentite...a me l'animalier fa sembrare un vecchio bagascione da bettola di infimo livello.
> Quindi se il tema è flora e fauna io voglio fare la flora...
> 
> View attachment 11803


:rotfl::rotfl:
Aggiudicato 



Nicka ha detto:


> Io avevo chiesto che certe foto non venissero fuori...
> Ora qualcuno dovrà darmi spiegazioni...


La spacciatrice di foto qua è [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION].
Cosa non mi ha mostrato, non puoi capì.


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

io sto a casa


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Aggiudicato
> 
> 
> ...



sempre colpa mia!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque ho deciso di mettere su un business


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Aggiudicato
> 
> 
> ...


E figurati chi poteva essere...


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E figurati chi poteva essere...


si però mo abbasta a farle vedere aggratisse.

ora le vendo.

vendo foto di nicka a 50 euri!!

per 100 € il suo numero di telefono!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si però mo abbasta a farle vedere aggratisse.
> 
> ora le vendo.
> 
> ...


Quelle zozze per favore a 150...e voglio una percentuale.


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Quelle zozze per favore a 150*...e voglio una percentuale.


direi :facepalm: ma per chi mi hai presa scusa? qua non esistono saldi.

pagamento in contanti e non si fa credito a nessuno.


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si però mo abbasta a farle vedere aggratisse.
> 
> ora le vendo.
> 
> ...


Aspè aspè trattiamo...
20 euri e mi accontento dell'e-mail, almeno alle prime.
Il profilo twitter è rateizzabile?


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> direi :facepalm: ma per chi mi hai presa scusa? qua non esistono saldi.
> 
> pagamento in contanti e non si fa credito a nessuno.


Allora vado a fare qualche scatto...


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora vado a fare qualche scatto...


mannaggia
potevo fare soldi :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (19 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Aspè aspè trattiamo...
> 20 euri e mi accontento dell'e-mail, almeno alle prime.
> Il profilo twitter è rateizzabile?


ci possiamo accordare..

ovviamente vale pure per te.

vendo foto di spot e numero di telefono!!


----------



## Nicka (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> mannaggia
> potevo fare soldi :facepalm:


Mettiamo su tutte il business!


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mettiamo su tutte il business!


Ci sto


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ci possiamo accordare..
> 
> ovviamente vale pure per te.
> 
> vendo foto di spot e numero di telefono!!


Con me cali male.. mi sono già bruciata tutta l'utenza maschile del forum 
Magari se ad agosto arriva qualche utente nuovo, con amori e corna estive varie..


----------



## Biri (19 Luglio 2016)

ma dite che li posso chiedere gli arretrati?


----------



## bettypage (19 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> io figli non ne ho
> ma che non mi faccio una bella dormita
> non so quanti anni sono
> c'è da dire che non ho mai dormito tantissimo...
> ma ultimamente sto peggiorando


Namo bene...
Potessi dormire io:blank:


----------



## bettypage (19 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mettiamo su tutte il business!


Tu non sei tutte


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tu non sei tutte


My love... :inlove:
Vuoi qualche mia fotina zozzina!? A te le mando aggratisse...


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> My love... :inlove:
> Vuoi qualche mia fotina zozzina!? A te le mando aggratisse...


Pucci pucci a me le foto non mi gasano molto, aspetterò e conterò i giorni che ci separano.


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Pucci pucci a me le foto non mi gasano molto, aspetterò e conterò i giorni che ci separano.


Quanti sono sti giorni?


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quanti sono sti giorni?


Eeee va be, considera che sono cominciate le mie "vacanze" e tornerò a settembre


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Eeee va be, considera che sono cominciate le mie "vacanze" e tornerò a settembre


Un dramma!!! Io come faccio?


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un dramma!!! Io come faccio?


Se vuoi raggiungermi ora sono in Toscana, poi Campania, poi Basilicata...fai tu


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se vuoi raggiungermi ora sono in Toscana, poi Campania, poi Basilicata...fai tu


La Toscana mi è comoda! Dove!?


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La Toscana mi è comoda! Dove!?


Castiglione della Pescaia...c è un ventaccio maremma maiala


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Castiglione della Pescaia...c è un ventaccio maremma maiala


Ti raggiungo!!! Che il vento ci porti via!


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti raggiungo!!! Che il vento ci porti via!


È pieno di barche a vela che ci aspettano


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> È pieno di barche a vela che ci aspettano


Io e te, 3 metri dalla riva!
Mi basta anche un lettino gonfiabile!


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io e te, 3 metri dalla riva!
> Mi basta anche un lettino gonfiabile!


Con il vento che cè ci raccolgono a Lampedusa con il lettino...lascia fare, meglio barca


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Con il vento che cè ci raccolgono a Lampedusa con il lettino...lascia fare, meglio barca


Mi rovini i sogni romantici...
Non vuoi manco le mie fotine zozzine...
Sono tristerrima...


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi rovini i sogni romantici...
> Non vuoi manco le mie fotine zozzine...
> Sono tristerrima...


No, chiariamo. Tu sei esibizionista. Ogni due per tre con ste foto ignuda a chiunque.
ooo ma che è? Lo sai che poi le vedonno quelli della polizia postale? Si spippettano su te? Bello vero??


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> No, chiariamo. Tu sei esibizionista. Ogni due per tre con ste foto ignuda a chiunque.
> ooo ma che è? Lo sai che poi le vedonno quelli della polizia postale? Si spippettano su te? Bello vero??


Ma io le volevo mandare solo a te... 
E comunque se uno si spippetta sulle mie foto a me fa piacere, però preferisco sapere chi è! 
Quelli della postale avranno visto zozzerie meglio delle mie...


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io le volevo mandare solo a te...
> E comunque se uno si spippetta sulle mie foto a me fa piacere, però preferisco sapere chi è!
> Quelli della postale avranno visto zozzerie meglio delle mie...


Ma tu sei la meglio, love


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma tu sei la meglio, love


Ma io a te non potrei mai dire che forse non vengo...

:rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io a te non potrei mai dire che forse non vengo...
> 
> :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

bettypage ha detto:


> Namo bene...
> Potessi dormire io:blank:


anch'io potessi dormirei volentieri


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti raggiungo!!! Che il vento ci porti via!


a castiglioni vengo anch'io!!!!!!!!!!!! [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] passami a prendere
moviti!


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> a castiglioni vengo anch'io!!!!!!!!!!!! [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] passami a prendere
> moviti!


Mi è morta la macchina...


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è morta la macchina...


batteria? Peggio?


----------



## ologramma (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è morta la macchina...


spero non in mezzo alla strada


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mi è morta la macchina...


a me forse la danno domani
vieni in treno e poi guidi te


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> batteria? Peggio?


La testata...
Sto per bestemmiare. Dovresti sentirmi fin là...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> spero non in mezzo alla strada


Ovviamente...in piena campagna di domenica mattina...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> a me forse la danno domani
> vieni in treno e poi guidi te


Poi però me la porto a casa, ne ho bisogno!


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi però me la porto a casa, ne ho bisogno!


ti lascio il catorcio
te lo regalo


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La testata...
> Sto per bestemmiare. Dovresti sentirmi fin là...



macchina? vale la pena sistemarla??


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ti lascio il catorcio
> te lo regalo


Quale catorcio?
Ho bisogno di una macchina che vada e che non mi faccia scherzi...


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> macchina? vale la pena sistemarla??


Secondo me no...
Mi ero prefissata di arrivare almeno ai 200000 e poi cambiarla, sono arrivata a 186000 e mi ha fatto lo scherzetto.
Mi hanno parlato di almeno 1500/2000 euro di spesa, se tutto va bene e non c'è da cambiare chissà cosa. Direi che posso evitarmi sta spesa...


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quale catorcio?
> Ho bisogno di una macchina che vada e che non mi faccia scherzi...


scherzi non li fa
c'è da dare una sistemata ai freni
e da fare la revisione
con 100€ te la cavi


----------



## ologramma (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente...in piena campagna di domenica mattina...


è il dramma che non vorremmo vivere  ma che capita e che è accaduta anche a me , la pompa dell'acqua rottta in autostrada fermo ad un deposito aci per due giorni dato che era sabato quindi niente pezzi di ricambio, ero dalle parti di Piacenza, riparato il danno con una considerevole cifra e poi rirotta riparata con metà costo.


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ovviamente...in piena campagna di domenica mattina...


classico


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> è il dramma che non vorremmo vivere  ma che capita e che è accaduta anche a me , la pompa dell'acqua rottta in autostrada fermo ad un deposito aci per due giorni dato che era sabato quindi niente pezzi di ricambio, ero dalle parti di Piacenza, riparato il danno con una considerevole cifra e poi rirotta riparata con metà costo.


La prima macchina che avevo ha avuto lo stesso problema, ma porca miseria...non ci stavo dietro, lì ho sbagliato io...quando ha iniziato a darmi problemi con l'acqua era già troppo tardi. Saliva di temperatura che l'ultima volta che l'ho presa (per portarla in concessionaria) il motore ha iniziato a fumare e mi si è spenta a 500 metri dal posto dove dovevo andare. L'ho dovuta spingere io da sola e nessuno che si fosse fermato a darmi una mano.
Questa invece l'ho tenuta benissimo, ci sono sempre stata attenta, sempre tagliandata, sempre controlli. Il problema è che è una macchina nata sfigata, ha sempre dato noie fin dai 60.000 km. E i freni e la frizione e gli iniettori e le bobine e le spie che si accendevano in continuazione senza motivo...nell'ultimo anno ci avevo già speso oltre 2000 euro. Ora sta botta. 
La butto in un fosso e faccio prima.


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me no...
> Mi ero prefissata di arrivare almeno ai 200000 e poi cambiarla, sono arrivata a 186000 e mi ha fatto lo scherzetto.
> Mi hanno parlato di almeno 1500/2000 euro di spesa, se tutto va bene e non c'è da cambiare chissà cosa. Direi che posso evitarmi sta spesa...


penso anche io...


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> La prima macchina che avevo ha avuto lo stesso problema, ma porca miseria...non ci stavo dietro, lì ho sbagliato io...quando ha iniziato a darmi problemi con l'acqua era già troppo tardi. Saliva di temperatura che l'ultima volta che l'ho presa (per portarla in concessionaria) il motore ha iniziato a fumare e mi si è spenta a 500 metri dal posto dove dovevo andare. L'ho dovuta spingere io da sola e nessuno che si fosse fermato a darmi una mano.
> Questa invece l'ho tenuta benissimo, ci sono sempre stata attenta, sempre tagliandata, sempre controlli. Il problema è che è una macchina nata sfigata, ha sempre dato noie fin dai 60.000 km. E i freni e la frizione e gli iniettori e le bobine e le spie che si accendevano in continuazione senza motivo...nell'ultimo anno ci avevo già speso oltre 2000 euro. Ora sta botta.
> La butto in un fosso e faccio prima.


sei te che smanni la roba


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> sei te che smanni la roba


Smanno?


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Smanno?


rompi


----------



## Nicka (20 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> rompi


No, stavolta ci sono stata attenta. Pure troppo.


----------



## Biri (20 Luglio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> No, stavolta ci sono stata attenta. Pure troppo.


ma la sfiga...


----------



## ivanl (20 Luglio 2016)

Cassandra82 ha detto:


> ma la sfiga...


le machine del lunedì. anche a me ne e' capitata una anni fa


----------



## StellaRubia (9 Novembre 2016)

Tutti bravi a dar consigli e farsi i fatti tuoi...non sei sposata e ti chiedono perche non ti sposi,non hai figli  eti chiedono perche non fai un figlio,ne fai uno  e continuano chiedentoti a quando il prossimo???
Ammetto che non e' semplice non farsi condizionere in certe situazioni...ovviamente parlo di persone care,non estranei.
Io in questo momento ho tanta gente intorno che mi dice come dovrei comportarmi...in realta' non sanno che parlare e' facile ma quando ti trovi in prima persona,non hai la freddezza di chi racconta o ascolta solo i fatti,ti trovi tu dentro al "fatto" e prendere una decisione razionale non e' semplice.


----------



## Ross (9 Novembre 2016)

StellaRubia ha detto:


> Tutti bravi a dar consigli e farsi i fatti tuoi...non sei sposata e ti chiedono perche non ti sposi,non hai figli  eti chiedono perche non fai un figlio,ne fai uno  e continuano chiedentoti a quando il prossimo???
> Ammetto che non e' semplice non farsi condizionere in certe situazioni...ovviamente parlo di persone care,non estranei.
> Io in questo momento ho tanta gente intorno che mi dice come dovrei comportarmi...in realta' non sanno che parlare e' facile ma quando ti trovi in prima persona,non hai la freddezza di chi racconta o ascolta solo i fatti,ti trovi tu dentro al "fatto" e prendere una decisione razionale non e' semplice.


ciao stella...come mai riapri una discussione ferma da luglio? 

in ogni caso, benvenuta!


----------



## bettypage (9 Novembre 2016)

StellaRubia ha detto:


> Tutti bravi a dar consigli e farsi i fatti tuoi...non sei sposata e ti chiedono perche non ti sposi,non hai figli  eti chiedono perche non fai un figlio,ne fai uno  e continuano chiedentoti a quando il prossimo???
> Ammetto che non e' semplice non farsi condizionere in certe situazioni...ovviamente parlo di persone care,non estranei.
> Io in questo momento ho tanta gente intorno che mi dice come dovrei comportarmi...in realta' non sanno che parlare e' facile ma quando ti trovi in prima persona,non hai la freddezza di chi racconta o ascolta solo i fatti,ti trovi tu dentro al "fatto" e prendere una decisione razionale non e' semplice.


Bisognerebbe essere in due a decidere e sostenersi  è più facile


----------



## StellaRubia (11 Novembre 2016)

Ciao..grazie
Ho letto per caso la discussione senza vedere la data





Ross ha detto:


> ciao stella...come mai riapri una discussione ferma da luglio?
> 
> in ogni caso, benvenuta!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

StellaRubia ha detto:


> Ciao..grazie
> Ho letto per caso la discussione senza vedere la data


Ma credo che sia sempre attuale.
Ribadisco che turba quello che turba o per il contenuto o perché si vive quello che viene detto come una forzatura.
Ad esempio un'amica continua a dire che sono insopportabili quelli che danno consigli sui bambini.
Boh a me non davano fastidio. Certo che se mi suggerivano un rito woodoo per far passare i dolori della dentizione dicevo che era una fesseria, ma ho sempre accolto suggerimenti, anche scontati o basati su pregiudizi, con buona disposizione. Voglio dire che non li ho mai considerati come una negazione della mia competenza.
Uguale per l'esportazione ad avere figli che mi è sempre sembrato un inno alla vita.


----------



## iosolo (11 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma credo che sia sempre attuale.
> Ribadisco che turba quello che turba o per il contenuto o perché si vive quello che viene detto come una forzatura.
> Ad esempio un'amica continua a dire che sono insopportabili quelli che danno consigli sui bambini.
> Boh a me non davano fastidio. Certo che se mi suggerivano un rito woodoo per far passare i dolori della dentizione dicevo che era una fesseria, ma ho sempre accolto suggerimenti, anche scontati o basati su pregiudizi, con buona disposizione. Voglio dire che non li ho mai considerati come una negazione della mia competenza.
> Uguale per l'esportazione ad avere figli che mi è sempre sembrato un inno alla vita.


Credo che più che del consiglio dia fastidio la posizione di chi pensa di avere la verità in tasca. 
Ci sono alcune persone che hanno presunzione tale da farti sentire inadeguata, incapace. Quando poi lo si fa a una giovane donna, una giovane mamma, quel modo di fare tocca delle fragilità che sono intriseche dentro di noi. 
A me è capitato addirittura con una dottoressa ginecologica tra l'altro che con tutta la sua simpatica prosopopea mi esortava a smettere immediatamente di allattare perchè sei mesi erano più che sufficenti per il bambino. 
Inutile dirlo che nella mia per fortuna conoscenza sono solo uscita di lì sono con la consapevolezza di avere di fronte un imbecille. 

E' una cosa che mi disturba molto, che le persone per ruolo, anzianità, qualche faccia da chiulo, nei momenti meno opportuni, sputino sentenze senza nemmeno la possibilità di un contradditorio. 
Perchè un conto è nella discussione o nel parlare, un consiglio di un altra madre, un conto è il giudizio a volte solo superficiale di chi chiede ed espone con leggerezza di argomenti tutt'altro che leggeri.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che più che del consiglio dia fastidio la posizione di chi pensa di avere la verità in tasca.
> Ci sono alcune persone che hanno presunzione tale da farti *sentire inadeguata*, incapace. Quando poi lo si fa a una giovane donna, una giovane mamma, quel modo di fare tocca delle fragilità che sono intriseche dentro di noi.
> A me è capitato addirittura con una dottoressa ginecologica tra l'altro che con tutta la sua simpatica prosopopea mi esortava a smettere immediatamente di allattare perchè sei mesi erano più che sufficenti per il bambino.
> Inutile dirlo che nella mia per fortuna conoscenza sono solo uscita di lì sono con la consapevolezza di avere di fronte un imbecille.
> ...


È quello che dicevo. Sei tu (ipotetico) che ti senti o no inadeguata. Anche chi propone un rito tipo l'olio nell'acqua lo fa convinta e con presunzione, ma poiché lo consideri palesemente una buffonata non ti fa sentire inadeguata.


----------

